# 5/27 Raw: The Scarlett Bordeaux Appreciation Thread



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*

Nothing about Wyatt is disappointing. Will be here for 24/7 and Lacey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*

:boombrock :boombrock :boombrock :boombrock


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*

I'll tune in for Lacey, R-Truth and









Other than that I expect a bad show as usual.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*



> After defeating Lacey Evans at WWE Money in the Bank to retain her Raw Women’s Championship, Becky Lynch bested The Lady of WWE in back-to-back tag team matches on Raw and SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> Despite these setbacks, The Sassy Southern Belle affirmed in a WWE.com interview Tuesday night that she has unfinished business with The Man and that she is “the future Raw Women’s Champion.” Will Evans earn another opportunity to battle Becky, or will another challenger emerge?


The champion has 3 clean wins over the challenger, one by tap out and one in a handicap match. It makes absolutely zero sense for the challenger to get another title match, so that is exactly what will happen :lol

Anyway, I'll be here for the memes.

:boombrock


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*

Memorial Day means this show is gonna tank. Is the NBA on that night?

Io needs to beat Shayna both for NXT and Raw, since Becky badly needs a real challenger.

And they're gonna waste even a semblance of a hook with the MITB briefcase so that Brock can get a big Saudi payday. Typical. Ironically you gotta hope that those Seth vs. Corbin ads for the PPV after Saudi are accurate now.

Hopefully R-Truth escapes with the title again.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*

Hopefully Paul heyman can negotiate a general rematch with Rollins in Saudi, allowing for Brock to then keep the case and cash in on kofi.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*

Wait they wasted MITB for Bayley to be champ and Brock ‘announce a match’? The fuck? T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*



Jedah said:


> Ironically you gotta hope that those Seth vs. Corbin ads for the PPV after Saudi are accurate now.


Part of me wants Seth to lose just for the LOLz this would provide for all of us. Vince having a part-time Champion in the Fall, when not only the NFL is back and going head to head with Raw every Monday night, but now with AEW on TV in the Fall, would be hilarious. Would be typical current day Vince to go back to a storyline (part time world champion) during that time of year with all of that competition after he just had the same person as Champion for well over a year just as recent as a few months ago. Even though a part time World Champion is always a bad idea, at least when they first do it it's at least fresh. Doing it in 2019, though? It's not even a fresh idea/concept anymore.

I can't wait for the NFL to come back on Monday nights. We're not crazy far away from the NFL season anymore, either.

:banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*

WWE needs to do a 10 Bell Salute for the ratings. :brock4


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*

I really hope Brock's Cash in which i presume is gonna be at Saudi against Rollins fails so Rollins can feud with Corbin for the title, Corbin is absolute gold at making the crowd irate and him going for the title to go to war against the fans would be actually good.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*

Revealing his cash-in decision? Really?

They better stop wasting the MITB concept. The last guy who successfully cashed in was Dean Ambrose and it happened three years ago. Then we had those awful Corbin/Mahal and Braun/Roman situations, ugh.

Anyway...

:boombrock


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh so hip hop Brock is teasing again is he wow.


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*

As much as i love brock lesnar to death, i honestly feel that this idea of him picking who to fight by setting up a match "normally" is really stupid. ...should only go after one of them when there already hopefully taken out and outcold... "NOT" when there fresh ready to go  

like how MITB is supposed to work...

or... somehow get a title match with rollins "without" offically needing the breifcase...i know that's extremely unlikely though 

beat him, "then" cash in eventually later against kofi.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*

No mention of the IIconics breaking Sasha and Bayley's record of the longest reigning womens tag champions of the modern era? Why am I not even surprised. Tbf I expect that if they ever mention it is just for them to get challenged and drop the titles inmediately.

Show looks bad. More Becky 2 stars against Lacey :lauren. Brock revealing that he will cash in on Seth like everyone expects :eyeroll. I suppose that the 24/7 thing could be fun, but that shit is not gonna last. Besides that I imagine we will see the big K-9 again :fuck.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*

Unless he's unifying the titles having him win Money in the Bank and announce his cash in in advance makes very little sense, either on a kaybabe level or a booking one. He lost at Mania off a low blow, he had totally legitimate grounds for a rematch as it was. When Seth asked who he'd be defending against, suggesting Lesnar would be the one, Triple H said Brock hasn't even picked up the phone.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*

I hope to see Brock cash in and an appearance from Jinder.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*



Mordecay said:


> No mention of the IIconics breaking Sasha and Bayley's record of the longest reigning womens tag champions of the modern era? Why am I not even surprised. Tbf I expect that if they ever mention it is just for them to get challenged and drop the titles inmediately..












For real? You expect them to make a big deal out of being longest reigning champions of a belt that is 3 months old? Should they make a big deal about Truth being the longest reigning 24/7 champ while their at it? :lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*



Mordecay said:


> No mention of the IIconics breaking Sasha and Bayley's record of the longest reigning womens tag champions of the modern era? Why am I not even surprised. Tbf I expect that if they ever mention it is just for them to get challenged and drop the titles inmediately.
> 
> Show looks bad. More Becky 2 stars against Lacey :lauren. Brock revealing that he will cash in on Seth like everyone expects :eyeroll. I suppose that the 24/7 thing could be fun, but that shit is not gonna last. Besides that I imagine we will see the big K-9 again :fuck.


Would be nice if the Iiconics could have at least one legitimate defence before they inevitably drop the titles to the Bukaki Warriors...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> For real? You expect them to make a big deal out of being longest reigning champions of a belt that is 3 months old? Should they make a big deal about Truth being the longest reigning 24/7 champ while their at it? :lol


I don't expect WWE to do it, but I expect the IIconics to do it (they already mentioned that fact at the MITB Watch Along), not sure if they will get the chance though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW is gonna kill it tonight. WWE will definitely follow up strong with RAW.
























































:beckylol:fuckthis


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Devote the entire third hour to R-Truth. That's the best way to follow up. Guaranteed to be more entertaining than what they actually do in it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130898059846725632


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132383801332707328


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They better not dare take that title off of Truth on Raw. Don't they dare!


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> AEW is gonna kill it tonight. WWE will definitely follow up strong with RAW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol Don't know why I let myself get got


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

AEW had some wacky stuff in the undercard like Glacier, a guy with NO LEGS (!!!) etc, but Bret Hart introducing that lovely belt and the last 2 hours of that All or Nothing PPV, plus Dean Ambrose jumping ship and closing the show out as Jon Moxley? Damn, WWE has officially been PUT ON NOTICE. They better step their game up or they're gonna get wrecked in the winter. Baseball playoffs, Monday Night Football and direct competitor programming on TNT the very next night. 

Let the games begin!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Unless we get 3 hours of Lacey Evans then Raw is screwed :lmao


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Time for WWE to circle the wagons again. First I. Vince should address the goons in the lockerroom.... Bayley the women's champion is on twitter cheering for the other team, then Revival, Big E and Xavier woods.

Raw needs to come up big again this no Monday with a more action packed episode.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Don't worry, they won't.

See you all at the next AEW event!


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

Just fast forward to Roman vs Brock WM 36 for the title. Roman wins the Rumble and picks Brock. You know that’s where Vince is going with this.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Waiting for AEW on TNT


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I really don't think we're going with Brock vs Roman again.. they can't be this delusional..there's no way this is happening. I can see Bryan vs Brock maybe though. I think everyone including Vince is over the Roman vs Brock saga especially since Rollins already beat Brock, might as well have Rollins beat Brock again and then have Roman beat Brock in #1 contender match then Rollins at Mania. Bryan/Brock and Seth/Roman could be two good solid main events for next year mania.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Ugh, the current wave of “shiny new toy” syndrome is going to make this thread even more unbearable this week... :side:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nobody's beaten Lesnar clean since Goldberg. They keep teasing people with the prospect of a younger full-timer definitively beating him. The most obvious thing in the world is more Brock/Roman shenanigans, with one or both of them being UT/WWE champ and it being the SummerSlam or WrestleMania 36 main event in some form of unification match or bout for a title that was unified by Brock. 

"WWE isn't delusional enough to..."

Please let me stop you right there. They absolutely are delusional enough for Brock/Roman: 7th in a Lifetime.

If Brock says he wants a straight up match against Rollins because Rollins low-blowed him, you know they want "kayfabe" cover for Brock being a double-champ. Beats Rollins, cashes in on Kofi, perhaps on the same night. But if you want to say Brock gets a rematch because Rollins got some nut-shots in, Rollins only gave the receipt to a 5 minute pre-match beatdown. Rollins was well within his rights to call for a DQ finish to the match and to tell Brock he blew his shot, back of the line, yet Rollins still worked the match, so turnabout is more than fair play. Fuck Brock!


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I would like to Bayley come out to Challenge Becky, Like what she said to Becky before there tag match

But, I think it's going to be Lacey instead


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> AEW is gonna kill it tonight. WWE will definitely follow up strong with RAW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's crazy how everyone knew DON was going to be awesome, and everyone knows all the NXT events are going to be awesome, and we are all just so used to WWE's main roster being trash. Like, doesn't Vince realise pro wrestling really ain't that hard to book well?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Not sure why they don't mention the Roman Reigns/Shane feud at this point. Everyone knows that Reigns will be on RAW.

Hopefully they don't drag out Lesnars "big decision".

I'll watch for Lacey Evans, Alexa/Nikki and the 24/7 Championship.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Southerner said:


> Not sure why they don't mention the Roman Reigns/Shane feud at this point. Everyone knows that Reigns will be on RAW.
> 
> Hopefully they don't drag out Lesnars "big decision".
> 
> I'll watch for Lacey Evans, Alexa/Nikki and the 24/7 Championship.


That's not true. Its the wildcard rule. somebody totally different than Roman Reigns could be on RAW.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> It's crazy how everyone knew DON was going to be awesome, and everyone knows all the NXT events are going to be awesome, and we are all just so used to WWE's main roster being trash. Like, doesn't Vince realise pro wrestling really ain't that hard to book well?


Vince wants "Sports Entertainment". Thats why the booking is shit.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I really don't think we're going with Brock vs Roman again.. they can't be this delusional..there's no way this is happening. I can see Bryan vs Brock maybe though. I think everyone including Vince is over the Roman vs Brock saga especially since Rollins already beat Brock, might as well have Rollins beat Brock again and then have Roman beat Brock in #1 contender match then Rollins at Mania. Bryan/Brock and Seth/Roman could be two good solid main events for next year mania.


Vince is that delusional and the easiest way to insert Reigns back into the title picture after having SuperKofi bury all the heels on SD is to have :boombrock beat him so decisively that a rematch is not necessary which sets up Brock vs Roman.

I would almost bet money on this happening. No one else in that company wants it to happen, but it doesn't matter what they want when Vince is the one that decides everything and for him these are the only 2 guys he actually trusts as headliners.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

SPCDRI said:


> That's not true. Its the wildcard rule. somebody totally different than Roman Reigns could be on RAW.


Thats being optimistic, but hasn't Reigns been on RAW every week since the wildcard rule started?

May 6th he faced McIntyre
May 13th he tag teamed with Miz vs. Elias and Lashley
May 20th he and Shane established their match for Super Showdown.

Thats why I said what I did.

Reigns will probably show up to get revenge on McIntyre after SD last week.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Southerner said:


> Thats being optimistic, but hasn't Reigns been on RAW every week since the wildcard rule started?
> 
> May 6th he faced McIntyre
> May 13th he tag teamed with Miz vs. Elias and Lashley
> ...


I was just joking, its carved in stone that THE BIG DOG is going to be on RAW which is also his YARD and then Shane and Drew show up and ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Is it October yet?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock and that briefcase is the most amusing thing on RAW. It's weird but welcome to see him laughing and just enjoying himself. 

But I haven't watched a full show since the post Mania RAW that crapped the bed. The show is trash except for moments here and there. The wild card stuff is just a stunt. Just put on a decent show. I could excuse lull periods if the entire year didn't feel like creative was sleepwalking.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Best case scenario here is Brock cashing in on both Seth and Kofi, then defending both belts against Jinder in Saudi.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Best case scenario here is Brock cashing in on both Seth and Kofi, then defending both belts against Jinder in Saudi.


Make it a 3 way with Lacey being the first female to wrestle in SA and winning the match. It would be a lead story on every media outlet and Lacey would be the biggest star in the business


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Make it a 3 way with Lacey being the first female to wrestle in SA and winning the match. It would be a lead story on every media outlet and Lacey would be the biggest star in the business


:bjpenn

Little intergender wrestling never hurt anyone. I disagree on the winner though, I think they'd have to go with The Maharaja.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Imagine unironically looking forward to, let alone watch, this shitshow of a program when AEW knocked it out of the park last night.

Imagine. :heston


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

WINNING said:


> Imagine unironically looking forward to, let alone watch, this shitshow of a program when AEW knocked it out of the park last night.
> 
> Imagine. :heston


I will be watching the Game tomorrow night so I can avoid watching a bad Raw. But if I see the 24/7 title being on the show than I might switch to show. After that I am bouncing.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

It would be nice to see a little effort from WWE.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Best case scenario here is Brock cashing in on both Seth and Kofi, then defending both belts against Jinder in Saudi.


You want us to get stuck in the Brock Lesnar Black Hole again and his first opponent to be Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I will be watching the Game tomorrow night so I can avoid watching a bad Raw. But if I see the 24/7 title being on the show than I might switch to show. After that I am bouncing.


Since Game 1 is tomorrow, that confirms WWE isn't going to try at all. Hope it goes to 7.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Empress said:


> Since Game 1 is tomorrow, that confirms WWE isn't going to try at all. Hope it goes to 7.


I'm praying that the game is up to 7 because that will lower the Raw ratings even more than it is. During the finals I will be keep my eye on Becky Title run, Seth Title run every few weeks, and that is it. Sadly, this company has completely killed my interest.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

SPCDRI said:


> You want us to get stuck in the Brock Lesnar Black Hole again and his first opponent to be Jinder Mahal.


The dream match we were robbed of in 2017 so AJ could stink up the show with Brock.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We were "robbed" of it because Brock and Heyman correctly refused to work with Jinder. :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> The dream match we were robbed of in 2017 so AJ could stink up the show with Brock.


This might help you out.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> We were "robbed" of it because Brock and Heyman correctly refused to work with Jinder. :lol


When the inmates run the asylum, you get WCW 2000. Brock and Paul should have been professional.

The match with AJ sucked. At least Jinder and Brock could have had a fun "mean guy" match. Nobody wants to see Brock suplexing a midget 100 times, it's been done to death and it's boring. The only match where it actually worked was against Bryan at last years Survivor Series.

One can only hope he buries Seth quickly and gets to defend the title against a real star.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> *When the inmates run the asylum, you get WCW 2000*. Brock and Paul should have been professional.
> 
> The match with AJ sucked. At least Jinder and Brock could have had a fun "mean guy" match. Nobody wants to see Brock suplexing a midget 100 times, it's been done to death and it's boring. The only match where it actually worked was against Bryan at last years Survivor Series.
> 
> One can only hope he buries Seth quickly and gets to defend the title against a real star.


So a better product than current WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> When the inmates run the asylum, you get WCW 2000. Brock and Paul should have been professional.
> 
> The match with AJ sucked. At least Jinder and Brock could have had a fun "mean guy" match. Nobody wants to see Brock suplexing a midget 100 times, it's been done to death and it's boring. The only match where it actually worked was against Bryan at last years Survivor Series.
> 
> One can only hope he buries Seth quickly and gets to defend the title against a real star.


The Bryan match didn't work either. 

Brock and Paul did the best thing for themselves, which is for Brock not to have to work with an untalented lower midcard jobber, because it would've lowered Brocks status, and for the fans, which is not having to see Jinder Mahal as WWE Champion any longer, because he was dragging the title into the dirt. Boo hoo, Jinder got fucked. He never should've been in that position in the first place. Yes, the AJ match sucked, and AJ sucks, but Jinder sucks even more, and Brock won't have a good match with anyone. He couldn't have a good match with Okada, because he won't allow it.

And for the 50'th time, drop the gimmick. You've arguably become the worst poster on the forum within the space of 2 days because of this goofy comedy act.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hasn't Kofi been on Raw every week since the wildcard rule got brought in or did he miss a week?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

WINNING said:


> Imagine unironically looking forward to, let alone watch, this shitshow of a program when AEW knocked it out of the park last night.
> 
> Imagine. :heston


*So true. Alot of people are excited for RAW all of the sudden though because they think "Oh shit, WWE will try now" they won't. Maybe once the weekly AEW show starts and it outperforms WWE consistently in the ratings which it no doubt will, maybe just maybe then they will change. 

*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock 2 Belts


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why would AEW make WWE try? WWE is a multinational, multibillion dollar business entity with many socioeconomically powerful investors and 10 figure deals with USA and Disney/FOX and they're not really shaking it up. Except for the wildcard rule and Brock being back again and the hardcore title but not as good and ugly without being intentionally ugly. A decent indy PPV isn't going to get them to care. 

I still think WWE doesn't event think they've got problems to fix.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Why would AEW make WWE try? WWE is a multinational, multibillion dollar business entity with many socioeconomically powerful investors and 10 figure deals with USA and Disney/FOX and they're not really shaking it up. Except for the wildcard rule and Brock being back again and the hardcore title but not as good and ugly without being intentionally ugly. A decent indy PPV isn't going to get them to care.
> 
> I still think WWE doesn't event think they've got problems to fix.


THIS. all the reports and stuff are just meltzer trying to create drama and get clicks for his articles and webpage. WWE will be here forever, people just cant seem to accept that fact.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

Continuum said:


> THIS. all the reports and stuff are just meltzer trying to create drama and get clicks for his articles and webpage. WWE will be here forever, people just cant seem to accept that fact.


It's kind of hard to keep your tv deals when ratings are shit. Just sayin...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I will be watching the Game tomorrow night so I can avoid watching a bad Raw. But if I see the 24/7 title being on the show than I might switch to show. After that I am bouncing.


If you are talking about the NBA Finals, Game 1 between the Warriors/Raptors airs on Thursday 5/30. There won't be a NBA Finals game on a Monday until Game 4 on 6/10. 

Some build to the Saudi show would be welcomed. Like an appearance from Taker and/or Goldberg.



Mox Girl said:


> Hasn't Kofi been on Raw every week since the wildcard rule got brought in or did he miss a week?


Kofi has appeared on 2 of the last 3 Raws. He wasn't on the London show.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

SPCDRI said:


> Why would AEW make WWE try? WWE is a multinational, multibillion dollar business entity with many socioeconomically powerful investors and 10 figure deals with USA and Disney/FOX and they're not really shaking it up. Except for the wildcard rule and Brock being back again and the hardcore title but not as good and ugly without being intentionally ugly. A decent indy PPV isn't going to get them to care.
> 
> I still think WWE doesn't event think they've got problems to fix.


They don't have a deal with Disney, just Fox. While Disney owns all Fox produced shows made prior to the buyout, News Corp still owns the Fox Network.


----------



## Hobogoblin (Apr 13, 2019)

SPCDRI said:


> Why would AEW make WWE try? WWE is a multinational, multibillion dollar business entity with many socioeconomically powerful investors and 10 figure deals with USA and Disney/FOX and they're not really shaking it up. Except for the wildcard rule and Brock being back again and the hardcore title but not as good and ugly without being intentionally ugly. A decent indy PPV isn't going to get them to care.
> 
> I still think WWE doesn't event think they've got problems to fix.


Indy companies aren't owned by billionaires.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

WINNING said:


> Imagine unironically looking forward to, let alone watch, this shitshow of a program when AEW knocked it out of the park last night.
> 
> Imagine. :heston


I completely expect tonight's Raw to be hot dogshit on wax.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:mj4

I mean, I think they MAY have taken the suspense out of this decision, just maybe

:worried


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Predictions on what petty, passive-aggressive shit they are going to pull tonight to respond to DoN? You know it's coming.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly the Wildcard rule is bringing down both shows for me. Is there good things that can come from it? Sure. But to see all of these guys both nights really prevents other guys from getting on the shows and just makes things too top heavy.

But I am interested in things like the Firefly Fun House. Hopefully if Bray's back on the road after his son was born we actually get new content there. And if you throw in another Cesaro/Ricochet sprint, I won't complain. And the gift that is R-Truth.

And as always I'll see what happens with Becky and Seth.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

WWE shouldn't take the bait, however they should do story continuation of Bobby Lashley saying he would take good care of Renee Young while Ambrose is gone... Whatever that meant


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

In for :boombrock and Lacey


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Imagine people actually watching this garbage on Memorial Day, with the next round of the NBA playoffs, and after a stellar show from AEW to compare it with. :lmao I don't think I can ever look at WWE the same way again after that.

Good luck to those of you that dare to go here.



SPCDRI said:


> Why would AEW make WWE try? WWE is a multinational, multibillion dollar business entity with many socioeconomically powerful investors and 10 figure deals with USA and Disney/FOX and they're not really shaking it up. Except for the wildcard rule and Brock being back again and the hardcore title but not as good and ugly without being intentionally ugly. A decent indy PPV isn't going to get them to care.
> 
> I still think WWE doesn't event think they've got problems to fix.


They know, if only because USA and Fox told them. Otherwise they wouldn't be scrambling with this "wild card" bullshit, cancelling SD house shows, introducing the 24/7 title in an attempt to vary things, etc.

But like everything, it's not done according to any real plan, it's just throwing shit at the wall and hoping something sticks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?

I think tonight could be really cringe worthy to watch with all the shots Vince is going to take at AEW through commentary and other things.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

Worse thing they can do is fan the flame. But I'm sure they will have the Revival jobbing at least xp


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

Revival humiliation seems like the safest bet.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

The best message they could send would be to completely ignore them and put on a great show.

They may do the former, they will almost certainly not do the latter.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

I don't know, but there will be lots, and they will be petty.

This may be the first live Raw I watch in literal years just to see it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

I'll allow them one after the stunt that Cody pulled at AEW, I'll say that much.

But I'm not looking forward to the mud slinging that will be going back and forth followed up by explanations of "well, we weren't REALLY taking shots."


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> put on a great show.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

i honestly can't wait, aew fans be like "yeah we're superior product, lets take pot shots at em"
wwe fans be like "Shrugs shoulders"
aew fans be "canny take it canny take it, na na na na na naaaaaaa *sticks thumb to nose*"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

They shouldn't even bother. AEW is an irrelevant Indy promotion, but, Vince is scared for some reason, so he'll probably give somebody diarrhea and make them shit on a card deck or something.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



Lord Trigon said:


> Revival humiliation seems like the safest bet.


Don't forget Renee


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

Coca Cola don't bring up Pepsi in their commercials.

If you're the number one company, you don't give any attention to the number two company. 

Vince and the WWE are THAT stupid though that they just might.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

They'll probably be petty enough to have Lars Sullivan show up tonight via wildcard rule, and have him squash a local jobber who's attire looks similar to Stardust unk2


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

Humiliation of The Revival, Renee, Nattie, perhaps even Bayley on SDL. I mean Triple H and co couldn't even resist taking shots at AEW at the HOF ceremony, and that was BEFORE all of this happened.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

Lashley and Renee young


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

Apparently it's Petty if WWE takes a shot against AEW but not vice versa...


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

I expected there to be at least one throw away line that's intended to belittle AEW. 

More than anything I'm hoping we start seeing people go off script.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

Suck per usual


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

“My personal preference is for Brock Lesnar to face Seth Rollins and Kofi Kingston in a handicap match. Beat them both, unify the titles and hold them both over his head and hop on a private jet to go to the greatest steakhouse in the world (which I will not reveal because I don’t want people bothering us when we go out to dinner).

Unfortunately, WWE would like to protect its investment in either Seth Rollins or Kofi Kingston, knowing that Brock is going to F5 and take them to ‘Suplex City’ and conquer at least one of them. Unfortunately, they won’t let us cash in on both at the same time. Knowing the ability of Brock Lesnar, that would be my preference.”
- Paul Heyman 

https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2...y-universal-wwe-championship-paul-heyman-idea


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Brock vs Becky


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

24/7 belt gets defended in a casino where Lars Sullivan lays waste on everyone,looks at the camera and says "Don't gamble with a monster."


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



Fearless Viper said:


> Apparently it's Petty if WWE takes a shot against AEW but not vice versa...


Whilst I wouldn't say it's petty and I don't particularly mind little harmless jabs towards eachother. WWE are the number one company.

Why give free advertising to a company that's only ever had one PPV and zero television?

When you're number one, you dont mention number two. You'd think WWE would have learned from the "Huckster" and "Nacho Man" segments.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*

Best thing WWE can do is keep those traitor goons off tv. Make revival and Naomi trinity fatu, icobicss, Bayley etc... All travel there then last minute keep them off. Keep doing that so they spend time traveling but not being on tv.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Vince will apply some "Ucey Hot" cream to an effigy of Cody Rhodes and the audience will be deafeningly silent


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

I like how mods allow aew marks to talk smack on this thread, but any dissenting views on AEW forum isnt allowed.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They shouldn't even bother.* AEW is an irrelevant Indy promotion*, but, Vince is scared for some reason, so he'll probably give somebody diarrhea and make them shit on a card deck or something.


You hate WWE yet completely dismiss their only competition in North America and refuse to give it a chance.

Enjoy more of the same I guess. (Y)

And FYI, Double or Nothing trended higher and for longer on google and twitter than Money in the Bank.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> You hate WWE yet completely dismiss their only competition in North America and refuse to give it a chance.
> 
> Enjoy more of the same I guess. (Y)


He also claims to only care about promos yet thinks a woman that knows all of 5 english words should be the biggest star in the company :lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He also claims to only care about promos yet thinks a woman that knows all of 5 english words should be the biggest star in the company :lol


I give him a pass on that because Asuka is charismatic and puts on really fun matches. So I get it, I'm a promo guy too and I still like her.

This "WWE sucks I hope AEW overtake them" rhetoric, while also being a WWE fanboy burying AEW, who just put on a better show than WWE's main roster have in years, as "irrelevant" is so weird though :lol

If you're a promo guy, you gotta give them a chance. Jericho, Moxley, MJF etc all getting unscripted promos is better than anything you'll get from WWE.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Will try to watch the show tomorrow to see if there will be any shots towards AEW. Don't think so, but still a probability.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

honestly, not that interested. Only watching because it's on and I am addicted to pro wrestling. 

Definitely not going to watch live, they don't deserve 3 hours of my live time. Ill watch it streamed after. Can't give them the rating.

And that's after paying $50 for an event 2 days ago. 

I just still don't understand while the briefcase couldnt go to ANYONE else and Brock couldnt come out, attack that person and then still claim wanting a title shot without a briefcase. Idiots.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now, we can finally watch some real wrestling tonight..................


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I give him a pass on that because Asuka is charismatic and puts on really fun matches. So I get it, I'm a promo guy too and I still like her.
> 
> This "WWE sucks I hope AEW overtake them" rhetoric, while also being a WWE fanboy burying AEW, who just put on a better show than WWE's main roster have in years, as "irrelevant" is so weird though :lol
> 
> If you're a promo guy, you gotta give them a chance. Jericho, Moxley, MJF etc all getting unscripted promos is better than anything you'll get from WWE.


She is charismatic but not to the extent that he pretends she is. If she was she would have taken off like a wildfire when she was undefeated or when she made Becky tap at RR.

They've given her chances to be one of the top stars and she never gets over enough to warrant it which is why they always cool off on her pushes.

If he's really a promo guy he has to watch MJF. That guy is the most natural talker to enter the business since The Rock. He's going to be the biggest reason that AEW surpasses WWE in the ratings down the road.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm thinking maybe Lacey still gets another shot at Becky because of helping Becky lose one of her belts. Brock is obviously gonna cash-in on Seth Rollins for a match in Saudi Arabia because.....Kofi/Dolph is already announced.....and Brock is announced for that show.

I honestly don't think WWE will acknowledge AEW or 'take shots' at them....but i kinda hope they do!

I'm gonna watch both AEW & WWE because i love pro-wrestling.


----------



## crashteamracing (May 26, 2019)

guys please don't turn this thread into wwe vs Aew


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Now, we can finally watch some real wrestling tonight..................


Who was the rabbit though!?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow if true... Renee Young gets ushered in the office to Visit McMahons..... John Good most likely did them dirty. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/ChairshotGreg/status/1133070448315445248/photo/1


----------



## Hobogoblin (Apr 13, 2019)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They shouldn't even bother. AEW is an irrelevant Indy promotion, but, Vince is scared for some reason, so he'll probably give somebody diarrhea and make them shit on a card deck or something.


Get a dictionary and look up the definition of indy, because AEW isn't it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She is charismatic but not to the extent that he pretends she is. If she was she would have taken off like a wildfire when she was undefeated or when she made Becky tap at RR.
> 
> They've given her chances to be one of the top stars and she never gets over enough to warrant it which is why they always cool off on her pushes.
> 
> If he's really a promo guy he has to watch MJF. That guy is the most natural talker to enter the business since The Rock. He's going to be the biggest reason that AEW surpasses WWE in the ratings down the road.


Let him slide, he has nothing to be positive to be about these days in wrestling. :lol He's broken like Matt Hardy's gimmick was supposed to be last year. :lmao


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

I also have a feeling Vince probably had a long talk with Rollins a d Reigns as to what they knew about John Good leaving. I bet Good told Vince , yeah sure vince I wont go to AEW... Just gonna take time off and do some Indy bookings... Good and Renee did WWE dirty

https://mobile.twitter.com/ChairshotGreg/status/1133070448315445248/photo/1


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Isuzu said:


> Wow if true... Renee Young gets ushered in the office to Visit McMahons..... John Good most likely did them dirty.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/ChairshotGreg/status/1133070448315445248/photo/1


Wow, if true! OMG! Can't believe! Did WWE dirty! Poor WWE! Hope she doesn't get fired and take her talents to ESPN! OH no! Holy crap! Huge if true! Breaking fucking news! True if True! The landscape has changed! False if False!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm WWE for life so I'm sticking to enjoying Raw for all it's worth and inb4 aew marks decide to crap all over it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Never know again, There might be a change


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

WWE is the best and only Billion dollar American wrestling company. On Memorial day we should take pride in it


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Isuzu said:


> WWE is the best and only Billion dollar American wrestling company. On Memorial day we should take pride in it


Damn right it is.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Isuzu said:


> Wow if true... Renee Young gets ushered in the office to Visit McMahons..... John Good most likely did them dirty.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/ChairshotGreg/status/1133070448315445248/photo/1


The only person who did anybody dirty was WWE booking Good to look like a cheesedick for the past 2 or 3 years. He fulfilled every obligation of that contract and then some. Once it was up, he was good to go and do whatever he pleased. It was pretty clear the company wasn't ever going to treat him like a top piece or put him back in the heavyweight title scene for quite some time, was he supposed to get the Rollins treatment and IC champion again for the next year or two? Third banana in "The Shield" baloney for years and years when he'd already done it for 7?He wasn't interested and how can you blame him? Be a midcard guy in WWE for a while when you already know what your ceiling is in that promotion or be a hot commodity in a new promotion, for the same amount of money or more?

Edit: Apparently this Brad Shephard guy is total Fake News, no such meeting occurred, I bet.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

their having a fatal four way in the office, relax!


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I stil support WWE. I think AEW's going to be good as well. Hope both companies produce great wrestling and return wrestling to what it was in the 90's.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Never know again, There might be a change


Unless those changes include TV-14, creative freedom and unscripted promos then it won't matter.

You can't micromanage a wrestling show and have it be entertaining.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

I can see Lesnar winning the Universal Title TONIGHT!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I wonder, given that its a holiday show, if we're going to get some of that ribald and delightful food comedy. 

:mark:

:vince$


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> SayWhatAgain! said:
> 
> 
> > I give him a pass on that because Asuka is charismatic and puts on really fun matches. So I get it, I'm a promo guy too and I still like her.
> ...


No they didnt. They built her up to feed to nepotism in the first instance and then took her off TV for weeks, put her up against one of the most boring people on the roster in Mandy, and then had her lose to nepotism 12 days before Mania to make nepotism feel like less of the third wheel she was in the second.

Despite all that she still maintains popularity. Another talent wasted by th WWE formula.

After seeing Mox at DON it really makes me wonder just how many home runs they passed up on. Braun comes to mind immediately, obviously.

They almost did with Becky, who resembles Asuka a lot in this case.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Isuzu said:


> I also have a feeling Vince probably had a long talk with Rollins a d Reigns as to what they knew about John Good leaving. I bet Good told Vince , yeah sure vince I wont go to AEW... Just gonna take time off and do some Indy bookings... Good and Renee did WWE dirty
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/ChairshotGreg/status/1133070448315445248/photo/1





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133091357009088513

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

All in for the burial of Renee to begin and Bork winning a title. Won’t be shocked if Renee joins the kiss my ass club tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

bradatar said:


> All in for the burial of Renee to begin and Bork winning a title. Won’t be shocked if Renee joins the kiss my ass club tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That and muting her mic for the next 2 yrs of her contract


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

If you support any corporation out of blind brand loyalty you're borderline mentally ill


----------



## Cthulhu R'lyeh (Mar 15, 2019)

Looking forward to Vince showing the marks at AEW what a real wrestling show looks like tonight. Big things are in store. :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> If you support any corporation out of blind brand loyalty you're borderline mentally ill




Have actually skipped big portions of the show the last few weeks. Watching tonight with interest as if they do try to do something big to counter DON. I highly doubt it. I am so happy I gave AEW a Chance Saturday..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

What's the chances of a mass protest where everyone just gets up and leaves mid show?

I don't know if it's possible but we'll find out


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Britz94xD said:


> What's the chances of a mass protest where everyone just gets up and leaves mid show?
> 
> I don't know if it's possible but we'll find out


Zero. everyone will stay and everyone will watch.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 05/27 Raw Discussion Thread: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*



Brock said:


> :boombrock :boombrock :boombrock :boombrock


Sorry not sure how to make smaller. I guess they really need to sell everything, huh? :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's become THIS sad when the only people constantly posting on here before RAW are GEEKS.

:heston Holy fuck, the salt.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

vince opens raw today to adress new changes.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Cthulhu R'lyeh said:


> Looking forward to Vince showing the marks at AEW what a real wrestling show looks like tonight. Big things are in store. :mark:


Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins & Braun Strowman vs. Baron Corbin, Drew McIntyre & Bobby Lashley in the main event!

:vince5


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

Hopefully, the threat of some competition inspires them a little bit. 

lol, they will probably resort to what hasn't worked the past couple of years.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

grecefar said:


> vince opens raw today to adress new changes.




This been reported?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins & Braun Strowman vs. Baron Corbin, Drew McIntyre & Bobby Lashley in the main event!
> 
> 
> 
> :vince5




You weren’t far off lmao..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yawn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am not gonna take sides in this ridiculous “war” between WWE fans and AEW fans. Mox is in one company, Seth & Roman are in the other. So I will support both, it is fucking possible to like both 

I’m gonna be here for most of Raw but I’ll miss maybe the last 20 mins cos I have to go out.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> I am not gonna take sides in this ridiculous “war” between WWE fans and AEW fans. Mox is in one company, Seth & Roman are in the other. So I will support both, it is fucking possible to like both
> 
> I’m gonna be here for most of Raw but I’ll miss maybe the last 20 mins cos I have to go out.


You can be a fan of people in WWE and still acknowledge that the product is shit.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Just book a Bayley/Becky feud for the titles


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> You can be a fan of people in WWE and still acknowledge that the product is shit.


You can also acknowledge that the product is currently shit and hope that it gets better. I'm hoping that AEW is the thing that finally reignites the fire under WWE's ass.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> You can also acknowledge that the product is currently shit and hope that it gets better. I'm hoping that AEW is the thing that finally reignites the fire under WWE's ass.




I’m a supporter of both but anyone actively hoping WWE doesn’t try to get better is just a miserable person. We all should hope AEW sparks a fire under their asses. Saturday was the most I’ve enjoyed a wrestling show in a long time and social media is STILL buzzing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



Erik. said:


> Coca Cola don't bring up Pepsi in their commercials.
> 
> If you're the number one company, you don't give any attention to the number two company.
> 
> Vince and the WWE are THAT stupid though that they just might.


Yes coke does not bring up pepsi in their ads like pepsi brings up coke but we are not talking about coke here.

We are talking about Vince and no one is more petty than Vince


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

If ratings go up this week we all know why


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If ratings go up this week we all know why


yeah everyone wants to see how Vince will respond to the AEW show since it was so amazing and if anything will change and if Vince is going to be petty about it, or actually make a better product.

This is the best shot Vince will have at fixing the current shit product that is the WWE.

He should come out at the start of raw as the CEO not the character VKM and say, they are doing a soft reboot and they are going to fix how they do things, like being less scripted and letting wrestlers cut their own promos, as well pushing new stars. And actually follow through on it, and not just be lip service like last time.


Because once AEW goes to TV and if their quality keeps up, WWE is in big trouble.

Just look at MJF, he has gotten over and gain tons of new fans in just one night than any WWE wrestler has done in years. And that is all because AEW let him show is personality and didnt give him shitty scripts to go by.
Just look at how amazing Mox already is.

Imagine if Vince let people like Owens cut their own promos fully.

Owens would blow up.

This is the WWEs last chance but of course Vince will fuck it up


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



Erik. said:


> Coca Cola don't bring up Pepsi in their commercials.
> 
> If you're the number one company, you don't give any attention to the number two company.
> 
> Vince and the WWE are THAT stupid though that they just might.



There is no #2 wrestling company , AEW will have to keep those 200k people on weekly base it to be the #2 company , no?




> The ratings showed that Raw came out on top, averaging 5.6 million viewers while Impact! averaged 2.2 million viewers


TNA on Monday night first show


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This fatal four makes no sense since Braun and Lashley has already been announced. AJ is just gonna win again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



The3 said:


> There is no #2 wrestling company , AEW will have to keep those 200k people on weekly base it to be the #2 company , no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AEW is a start up and they are already the #2 wrestling company in the US. And they have just had one official PPV. Have you seen all the social media buzz they have been getting the past weekend. Vince would kill for that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



The3 said:


> There is no #2 wrestling company , AEW will have to keep those 200k people on weekly base it to be the #2 company , no?


Who gives a fuck what position they're in.

WWE shouldn't be referencing anyone they see as below them. Because it's fucking stupid practice. 

It's free advertising.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WINNING said:


> It's become THIS sad when the only people constantly posting on here before RAW are GEEKS.
> 
> :heston Holy fuck, the salt.


At least we're getting some posts here, liven up this graveyard for a change. These threads used to almost 2000 posts!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

That RAW Tag Team Division. I wonder if Ryder/Hawkins and The War Viking Raiders Experience will get some noteworthy TV time tonight. Neither have had a match on RAW in 3 weeks. It's time to mix them in with Usos and The Revival at the very least. RAW finally has a decent group of tag teams and they aren't doing anything with the belts.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



birthday_massacre said:


> AEW is a start up and they are already the #2 wrestling company in the US. And they have just had one official PPV. Have you seen all the social media buzz they have been getting the past weekend. Vince would kill for that.


I believe that AEW will *became* the #2 company because *the same 2 million hardcord fans* that watch the WWE every week will watch AEW on Wednesday night , but right now today there is no #2


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

bradatar said:


> This fatal four makes no sense since Braun and Lashley has already been announced. AJ is just gonna win again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Miz could take that spot too


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> Miz could take that spot too




I love Miz but he’s been jobbing to Shane for like two months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*What a boring show this will be. *_


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I enjoyed the hell out of Double or Nothing and I'm amped to see Mox there, but I'm just tired of WWE threads being hijacked by people saying AEW is better :shrug It's like yes we get it you hate WWE  Somebody on Facebook told me I had to pick a side in the war lol, I was like "no I don't" :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



The3 said:


> I believe that AEW will *became* the #2 company because *the same 2 million hardcord fans* that watch the WWE every week will watch AEW on Wednesday night , but right now today there is no #2


I disagree, AEW is #2 easily. They had 200k buy rates for a PPV. What would you call that?

And after seeing their show their buzz is only going to grow. You dont think 2 million fans just after one show is not a huge thing?

You do know AEW is going to steal all the hardcore WWE fans as well as get a big number of old school wrestling fans back.

They are just getting started and they are already #2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



birthday_massacre said:


> I disagree, AEW is #2 easily. They had 200k buy rates for a PPV. What would you call that?
> 
> And after seeing their show their buzz is only going to grow. You dont think 2 million fans just after one show is not a huge thing?
> 
> ...


Not even just that.

Highest attended non-WWE PPV since WCW in 1998.
Biggest non-WWE TV deal since WCW in 1995.

But let's not derail the thread.

We've got a _great_ Raw coming up.....


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

I wonder why all the Pakistani tshirt company marks are swarming this thread when they now have their own forum?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Isuzu said:


> I wonder why all the Pakistani tshirt company marks are swarming this thread when they now have their own forum?


Because Raw is on tonight.

Didn't you know?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



Erik. said:


> Not even just that.
> 
> Highest attended non-WWE PPV since WCW in 1998.
> Biggest non-WWE TV deal since WCW in 1995.
> ...


yeah I agree.

What do you think Vince will do? Double down on the shit product we have been seeing?
Punish anyone that tweeted a pro-AEW tweet over the weekend?
Punish Nattie and Renee?
or maybe just maybe like I said, reboot again and actually change how they do things.

wonder what Fox is thinking right now


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I've just been lazily browsing this thread and I was wondering

Where's AOP? And has Eric Young done anything on Raw since being traded?

Sorry, haven't kept up with the product


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



birthday_massacre said:


> yeah I agree.
> 
> What do you think Vince will do? Double down on the shit product we have been seeing?
> Punish anyone that tweeted a pro-AEW tweet over the weekend?
> ...


I don't think he'll care about anything until AEW are at least on TV.

He didn't change shit when WCW were smashing him in the ratings at the beginning.

So most likely zero changes. Some more zany 24/7 title segments though which I do find entertaining.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Isuzu said:


> I wonder why all the Pakistani tshirt company marks are swarming this thread when they now have their own forum?


Well, we were all WWE fans at some point - forced to be for the last 20 years

sometimes you check out your Ex facebook to see if she's still hot

I will check out tonight if she's hot and go from there

people can watch more than two shows... I watch quite a few in fact.

but its like complaining about GOT s8 (which i actually liked BTW) - its gonna happen if its shit


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Isuzu said:


> I wonder why all the Pakistani tshirt company marks are swarming this thread when they now have their own forum?


So because we like AEW we can't have discussion about RAW (and WWE in general) ?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



birthday_massacre said:


> yeah I agree.
> 
> What do you think Vince will do? Double down on the shit product we have been seeing?
> Punish anyone that tweeted a pro-AEW tweet over the weekend?
> ...


His hands might be tied. When the fanbase is made up of 5yr okds and Soccer moms, plus shareholders and advertisers.... Not much wiggle room for politically correct edgy content.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Isuzu said:


> I wonder why all the Pakistani tshirt company marks are swarming this thread when they now have their own forum?


I'm here to watch the #1 wrestling company in the world!

#WWE #RawIsLit #NoTraitorsAllowed #ReneeJoinsKissMyAssClub #VinceIsAGenius


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

A #1 Contenders Fatal 4 Way.

Brock run-in confirmed.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Can someone explain me why Miz and AJ are in the fatal 4 way match to be number 1 contender ?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Some people appear to be lost, the AEW sub-forum is here...

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/aew/

?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isuzu said:


> I wonder why all the Pakistani tshirt company marks are swarming this thread when they now have their own forum?


Because we are a fan of WWE and AEW (now). And we hope AEW can be a catalyst to help improve the shitty WWE product just like WCW evventually made WWF a better product.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britz94xD said:


> What's the chances of a mass protest where everyone just gets up and leaves mid show?
> 
> I don't know if it's possible but we'll find out


So you're thinking that people that actually paid money and drove all the way to the show are going to actually leave LOL :heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> Can someone explain me why Miz and AJ are in the fatal 4 way match to be number 1 contender ?




Idk explain why Braun and Lashley are when they have an announced match already at show down. AJ lost his title match so no clue why he’s in it. Miz has jobbed to Shane for two months but now in a number one contender match.

Excellent story telling. #RAWisLIT #WWE #ONCEINALIFETIME #BuryRenee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Can someone explain me why Miz and AJ are in the fatal 4 way match to be number 1 contender ?


Miz had a baby and apparently has high favorability amongst the female audience because of his show with Maryse. AJ put up a great fight, is deserving of an opportunity to earn the rematch. The other two are non midget guys to balance out the card.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because we are a fan of WWE and AEW (now). And we hope AEW can be a catalyst to help improve the shitty WWE product just like WCW evventually made WWF a better product.




Idk why this is so hard for the WWE Stans to realize 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Britz94xD said:


> What's the chances of a mass protest where everyone just gets up and leaves mid show?
> 
> I don't know if it's possible but we'll find out


The better chance is getting AEW or Moxley chants


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I've just been lazily browsing this thread and I was wondering
> 
> Where's AOP? And has Eric Young done anything on Raw since being traded?
> 
> Sorry, haven't kept up with the product


Both members of AOP have been absent from TV since January, and Eric Young has still yet to appear on Raw since being traded.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Mox Girl said:


> I enjoyed the hell out of Double or Nothing and I'm amped to see Mox there, but I'm just tired of WWE threads being hijacked by people saying AEW is better :shrug It's like yes we get it you hate WWE  Somebody on Facebook told me I had to pick a side in the war lol, I was like "no I don't" :lol


Didn't anybody split time between WWF and WCW and at times prefer WCW? I know when I was a little boy I was right in front of that t.v. screen, flipping back and forth between RAW and Nitro. I didn't pick a side, I liked both and said both were good and thought the other kids who only watched one promotion were dopes who were really missing out. I'd watch it with my dad sometimes and he knew the wrestlers on both programs and liked Stone Cold, Mankind and Goldust on WWE and Scott Hall and DDP and Sting on WCW and when WWF was getting too goofy or boring, he'd put on WCW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Didn't anybody split time between WWF and WCW and at times prefer WCW? I know when I was a little boy I was right in front of that t.v. screen, flipping back and forth between RAW and Nitro. I didn't pick a side, I liked both and said both were good and thought the other kids who only watched one promotion were dopes who were really missing out. I'd watch it with my dad sometimes and he knew the wrestlers on both programs and liked Stone Cold, Mankind and Goldust on WWE and Scott Hall and DDP and Sting on WCW and when WWF was getting too goofy or boring, he'd put on WCW.


In Canada, both Raw and Nitro were on the same channel LOL so I watched both.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Both members of AOP have been absent from TV since January, and Eric Young has still yet to appear on Raw since being traded.


I thought Young appeared last week or was that on SD? Wasn't he apart of the 24/7 thing


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SPCDRI said:


> Didn't anybody split time between WWF and WCW and at times prefer WCW? I know when I was a little boy I was right in front of that t.v. screen, flipping back and forth between RAW and Nitro. I didn't pick a side, I liked both and said both were good and thought the other kids who only watched one promotion were dopes who were really missing out. I'd watch it with my dad sometimes and he knew the wrestlers on both programs and liked Stone Cold, Mankind and Goldust on WWE and Scott Hall and DDP and Sting on WCW and when WWF was getting too goofy or boring, he'd put on WCW.


We didn't have cable TV when I was growing up so I couldn't watch either, I had to rely on videos from the video store  :lol I did watch more WWF in general though.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Just book a Bayley/Becky feud for the titles


Or have them take the titles off of The IIConics.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Im curious to see if they gonna make something better than _your average_ RAW. Also its going to be pretty funny if we get some AEW chants lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Im curious to see if they gonna make something better than _your average_ RAW. Also its going to be pretty funny if we get some AEW chants lol




I think people tune in tonight just to see that but I’m not holding my breath after seeing that four way announced 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DammitC said:


> Both members of AOP have been absent from TV since January, and Eric Young has still yet to appear on Raw since being traded.


JANUARY?!!!

i hope one of them isn't injured.

Eric Young I can maybe understand - he's maybe more for 'Main Event'


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

bradatar said:


> I think people tune in tonight just to see that but I’m not holding my breath after seeing that four way announced
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm feeling ya, man. I think RAW has some decent enough tag teams, if only they'd use them! Ryder or Hawkins missed 2 or 3 RAWs and Smackdowns in a row and the last match they had was something WWE does that annoys me so much, having the champs lose non-title matches all time on tv.

Get them on television and put them in a title match! Ryder/Hawkins vs. Nordic Extravaganza in a title match, please!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Im curious to see if they gonna make something better than _your average_ RAW. Also its going to be pretty funny if we get some AEW chants lol


I mean, these days - last 6 months or so, I have only been watching Raw / Smackdown via Ups and Downs with Simon Miller (great youtube show)

Funny thing is.... I have even keen kinda fast forwarding his show... a highlight show.

So, tonight is the first time I'm gonna watch in a while - mainly because of my DoN high and in hopes they can deliver something solid

If the opener is any McMahon talking for 15 minutes, then I am out (unless they have something good / shoot to say)


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Stanley Cup finals start at the same time as RAW. For those of you watching RAW I hope it's a decent show.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Bruins, right? I'm all in on NHL. Fuck raw and WWE after seeing DON lol


I'm here for heat from WWE marks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Stanley Cup finals start at the same time as RAW. For those of you watching RAW I hope it's a decent show.


Go bruins


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Bruins, right? I'm all in on NHL. Fuck raw and WWE after seeing DON lol
> 
> 
> I'm here for heat from WWE marks


Another Pakistani tshirt company mark openly admitting to trolling..... I guess th they don't get enough traffic on their sub forum?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Isuzu said:


> Miz had a baby and apparently has high favorability amongst the female audience because of his show with Maryse.


How about a kayfabe reason? Miz hasn't been in the heavyweight title scene in a long time and is currently losing to Shane McMahon in some sort of bizarre comedy feud.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> We didn't have cable TV when I was growing up so I couldn't watch either, I had to rely on videos from the video store  :lol I did watch more WWF in general though.


I feel your pain! I was about the only kid in town who didn't have cable. During Monday Night Wars I kept up by renting the PPV's from Blockbuster like 2 months after they happened lol.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Isuzu said:


> Another Pakistani tshirt company mark openly admitting to trolling..... I guess th they don't get enough traffic on their sub forum?


Yeah, it’s getting pretty embarrassing at this point...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Go Blues. The NHL refs deep dicked you constantly these playoffs, win it in 7 BAYBEE. VINDICATION.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Everyone should watch RAW so they can see a product not run/filled with rejected talents.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You know if all the people on this forum who like AEW can't talk about RAW, you guys are going to feel lonely quite fast.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

bradatar said:


> You weren’t far off lmao..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks totally ASS. And that's without Brock's toxic presence.

I told you guys, anyone thinking that one AEW show is going to change things is in for a disappointment. It's Memorial Day and there's strong competition on tonight to boot. They know they're fucked and aren't even going to try.

Don't bother. Just hoping for good stuff from Truth tonight so I can have some entertaining clips tomorrow.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NotGuilty said:


> Everyone should watch RAW so they can see a product not run/filled with rejected talents.


Funny how a show full of so called rejected talent is better than any PPV main roster PPV over the past couple of years


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Really blows my mind some fan boys on here. Who cares if people watched DON? That means they can’t be WWE fans now? Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope the first half an hour isn't just them babbling to set up some tag team match with people that don't even tag team with each other. If its some Teddy Long HOLLA HOLLA playa antics, I'm gonna holla at Stanley pretty quick.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SPCDRI said:


> I hope the first half an hour isn't just them babbling to set up some tag team match with people that don't even tag team with each other. If its some Teddy Long HOLLA HOLLA playa antics, I'm gonna holla at Stanley pretty quick.




Show will likely open with Bork lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> And FYI, Double or Nothing trended higher and for longer on google and twitter than Money in the Bank.


Money in the Bank was going against the fucking Game of Thrones finale, not a fair comparison


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock is 100% running in the Fatal 4 Way.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Show will likely open with Bork lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe I miss the first period then.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why do we care about what trends anyway? I don't give a shit about that, lol. I'm annoyed when WWE does it and I was annoyed that AEW kept mentioning it too.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Go bruins


Let's go Bruins!!!!! bryan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> Why do we care about what trends anyway? I don't give a shit about that, lol. I'm annoyed when WWE does it and I was annoyed that AEW kept mentioning it too.


I think AEW was mocking WWE when they did it, just like they were mocking WWE at the end where they said oh we had this many people in the area tonight and someone else said it doesnt even hold that many, and the other guy said yeah I was rounding up, isnt that how it works or something like that, also poking fun at WWE na how they inflate their numbers


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> Brock is 100% running in the Fatal 4 Way.




But why? It’s for a title shot why the hell should be worry himself with a bunch of guys he’s beaten? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: what petty stuff will WWE do tonight to take shots at AEW?*



birthday_massacre said:


> AEW is a start up and they are already the #2 wrestling company in the US. And they have just had one official PPV. Have you seen all the social media buzz they have been getting the past weekend. Vince would kill for that.


WWE has 10 million followers on Twitter and 43 million Youtube subscribers, at the end of the day social media means shit


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Gahhhh dunno if im up for this shit tonight, but curious what the response will be to the AEW ppv as regards of if they will do anything special.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Both members of AOP have been absent from TV since January, and Eric Young has still yet to appear on Raw since being traded.


Eric Young was on the show last week, one of the geeks who appeared during the introduction of the 24/7 belts



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Or have them take the titles off of The IIConics.


I thought you were my friend :sadbecky


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Well time to see how Vince responds


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

NotGuilty said:


> Everyone should watch RAW so they can see a product not run/filled with rejected talents.


So Roman won't be on the show? That's great news!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> I thought Young appeared last week or was that on SD? Wasn't he apart of the 24/7 thing


Honestly, I have no idea if Young appeared last week or not. 

You're probably right. Maybe he did appear for that 24/7 segment, and I just forgot about it for some reason :lol

Edit:

Okay, it turns out that Young DID appear last week. Disregard half of my first post pages back


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

They got about an hour and a half to impress me, then Im getting on Dragons Dogma....if no-one has ever played it I highly recommend.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Honestly, I have no idea if Young appeared last week or not.
> 
> You're probably right. Maybe he did appear for that 24/7 segment, and I just forgot about it for some reason :lol


The 24/7 title is just to get everyone like Young and others we never see on TV, just to give them something to do. You not remembering seeing him still speaks volumes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm kinda tuning in to see of any AEW chants happen but for fun. Not expecting any tho.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> They got about an hour and a half to impress me, then Im getting on Dragons Dogma....if no-one has ever played it I highly recommend.




Been trying to get into Dogma for weeks now I dunno when it picks up. Wife gets just as far as me and we just aren’t into it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Usa ??


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

i'm expecting a big response tonight after what AEW did on Saturday.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

In honor of Memorial Day they should make former US Marine Lacey Evans our Raw women's champion tonight


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well lets see how this Raw goes :lol


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone expecting AEW chants?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He's rocking the shirt lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Anyone expecting AEW chants?


I am for sure

And LOL at the WWE thinking putting Brock on is what people want to see ha ha ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf are they doing here why’s Brock announcing who he’s fighting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock actually showed up two weeks in a row, hell just froze over :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So brock retires from mma and notice hes getting bigger again lolwellnesspolicy


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice opening there. And then we go to Brock/Heyman..Blah


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Anyone expecting AEW chants?


depends where they are, prolly not unless they're in the East somwhere like philly new york area


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Wtf are they doing here why’s Brock announcing who he’s fighting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah its so dumb, if he is going to do that, why even have him have MITB unless he will just cash in randomly like DB did


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cool opening.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

I’m only watching for the aew chants


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MrJT said:


> depends where they are, prolly not unless they're in the East somwhere like philly new york area




Kansas City: good crowd but nothing wild


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

No Renee young tonight


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh no...garbage Kofi. Definitely turning this off after Brock announces his cash in choice


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kofi Kingston kicks off RAW with a plate of pancakes.....says it all really.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO I'd actually forgotten about Dolph attacking Kofi :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kofi is not even selling the beat down that Ziggler gave him. :no:


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

oh go away Ziggler.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolph did an excellent job last week. Too bad it won't matter in a few weeks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chris22 said:


> Kofi Kingston kicks off RAW with a plate of pancakes.....says it all really.


yup nothing has changed lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

When Brock comes out there should be AEW chants lol. Btw..if AEW signs Punk we finally wont get CM Punk chants on WWE TV:lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> In honor of Memorial Day they should make former US Marine Lacey Evans our Raw women's champion tonight


I like her too but she just lost clean to Becky 3 times in a row, once was a submission loss on a PPV. She needs to do something that isn't the title scene for a while and then she can be ready for a singles title push come next summerslam or something, I dunno. Maybe she can be a tag champ with Charlotte. 

A title run now wouldn't be pulling the trigger, it'd be jumping the gun. She's not even 30 yet, we all just need to simmer down and see her get built up properly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Dolph did an excellent job last week. Too bad it won't matter in a few weeks.


OMG is that Zolph Dillger in AEW


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LMAO yeah this show is shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Forgot ABOUT dolph. KOFI should be pissed. But nope. Full of joy.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol Renee being kept off camera now??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mox Girl said:


> Brock actually showed up two weeks in a row, hell just froze over :lol


Literally just thought of this 5 seconds before i seen your comment lol!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Fuck this guy, where's Rollins at??


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Kofi sucks


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Kinda odd that Renee isn’t on commentary


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So, they're showing a brutal beat down on someone who just danced his way down to the ring smiling with no injuries?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why are u there Kofi? So you're there to Chase Brock instead of Brock chasing you LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why would Kofi even show up, with the chance Brock could cash in on him.

Stupid WWE logic lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone else think Vince won't come out tonight? Probably to avoid AEW chants and such.

I heard he's legit pissed they did so well.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

It would have been cool if dolph wear the hood cm punk wear in the indy show.. beat him in a while do a gts and when crowd was wild reveal himself.. that couldve been gold


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Lol Renee being kept off camera now??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She was horrendous


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Kinda odd that Renee isn’t on commentary


She isn't? Haven't paid attention yet.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So you have a champion challenging the Challenger LOL good one


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Lol Renee being kept off camera now??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They probably worry about an Ambrose or Moxley chant.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

The WWE is trash with their garbage scripted promos and geeks as champions like Kofi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Kofi is not even selling the beat down that Ziggler gave him. :no:


No one sells beat downs anymore


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> deathvalleydriver2 said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda odd that Renee isn’t on commentary
> ...


Wait let's see if shes on commentary...are u sure???


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

She is on commentary Haha.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dat opening.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Lol Kofi to start raw..BYE


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why do Seth and Kofi have to cut the most cookie cutter predictable scripted babyface's promos all the damn time it always similar every week.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

From one geek to another fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> The WWE is trash with their garbage scripted promos and geeks as champions like Kofi


I thought for sure by know DB or Owens would have had the title off Kofi by now.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Kinda odd that Renee isn’t on commentary


Vince is probably mad she didn't tell him about Ambrose going to AEW.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth said the best joke in the century. oh shit so funny.

Seth is better than Brock, lol, so funny.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Rollins on the mic fpalm


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> She is on commentary Haha.


Guess I was mistaken thought I seen someone in here mention she wasn’t


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

rkolegend123 said:


> Why do Seth and Kofi have to cut the most cookie cutter predictable scripted babyface's promos all the damn time it always similar every week.


I know so boring lol. Does Vince even care anymore?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This can't be life.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hahaha party Brock :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Jesus this feels more awful than usual is this the aew effect?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope Brock kills both of them and stacks their bodies on top of one another to double cash in 


BOOM BROCK BABYYYY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> No one sells beat downs anymore


And that is another thing that is wrong with this company.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Brock LMAO


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Renee is definitely on commentary.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE is done LOL

This is how they replay to an amazing PPV by AEW lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

LOL Brock


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The hell is this


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brock Party :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock being entertaining for 2 weeks straight :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol they ruined Lesnar. 

keep it up WWE. So good to see you fall.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL what the fuck is this?

Is Seth trying not to laugh? :lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Rollins voice is so annoying. Kofi is garbage, this company is a wreck


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Y'know after witnessing Scott Steiner's successor MJF the other night it just makes all of these charisma vacuums sound even worse on the mic than ever

After Lacey shows up I'm switching to the basketball game

And good job turning a great meme into a cringe worthy joke Vince you old out of touch fuck


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I love Brock :kobelol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dammit Brock what you did at money in the bank was grimey asf, but god dammit at least you have actual personality


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Wtf. lol hahahahahaha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

dancing lesnar though :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahahaha this is the Brock I fell in love with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao GOAT moment of the whole show.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Brock :lol most entertaining star here


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lesnar is a gif machine!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A Dance Off?!?!? :heston


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That music is fucking awful lol.

Brock smiling this much is worrying me a tad. He's definitely winning a title of some sort, isn't he?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Boom city bitch


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Na give this man the Bruno reign :boombrock :boombrock :boombrock


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Thats pretty fucking funny. "I'm the beast and I got the beat."


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Based Brock :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This reminds me of 04 Lesnar :banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Someone criticised Lesnar last week for not being a meme.

You got your wish :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

fucking Heyman lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody find it ironic that this segment describes pretty much the whole year LOL


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

OMG Heyman LMAO


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Heyman lmmfao


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

haha this is the best use of Brock in a while.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

:Brock


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This entire segment is meme worthy :lmao


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Did they decide to kill Brock credibility ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is so cringey. If ANY OTHER superstar did this, they'd get torn to shreds, but Brock does it and it's cool apparently lol.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I love Brock now! make him champ :lol :lol :lol 
I LOVE HIM


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lesnar took advantage and is killing it lol...hahahahahaha. this may get him over


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Comedy gold.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Heyman :lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mox Girl said:


> This is so cringey. If ANY OTHER superstar did this, they'd get torn to shreds, but Brock does it and it's cool apparently lol.


This is actually hilarious.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

OH MY FUCKING GOD, THIS IS EPICALLY HILARIOUS.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar > WWE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I agree with Seth, fuck this goofy shit.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Brock is more entertaining than anyone on AEW roster


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if Seth leaving is actually a shoot it seemed like it are you did a good job acting like he was pissed


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

LOL WTF am I watching here


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

this is so fucking cringe Jesus :lol :lol :lol


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Brock just became the top babyface with that little shuffle dance lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Brock dancing lol, Seth thinks it's a joke!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm actually crying my eyes out, this is hysterical, Rollins getting super pissed Brock stole his music makes it even funnier :lmao


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

This is actually pretty funny shit. tbh.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Any wwe monster wouldnt have an excuse now, Brock of all people had a dancing gimmick hahah


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Wait... who wrote Lesnar to have a personality. They must have upped his pay. That'll cost extra


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Brock is more entertaining than anyone on AEW roster


Nice try I would say he's more entertaining than the whole roster on WWE though ..MJF wipes his ass with Brocks briefcase :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133164539531411457


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so WWE wasted the first 15 minutes of the show


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Reminds me of Mariachi Brock..that was hilarious.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

They're really grasping at straws now...Jesus christ.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well this opening segment accomplished so much.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wtf rollins? why are they making him seem like a birch?! wait! he got angry because brock dance on his song?! WTF?!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock’s gonna cash in here isn’t he 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Okay, i'll admit.. Brock messing with them with the boom box is hilarious.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ok, I kinda want that Brock Party hoodie tho. :lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Soooo Brock is cashing in on Seth. Cool.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't blame Seth for basically saying "fuck this" and leaving :lmao I would have as well.

And now we have Dolph. Boring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MrThortan said:


> Wait... who wrote Lesnar to have a personality. They must have upped his pay. That'll cost extra


That was actually classic. This could actually get Brock Lesnar over


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dolph is still around? Ugh


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

What the shit just happened?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Brock is more entertaining than anyone on AEW roster


Oh hi salty ass wwe mark you off suicide watch after a successful ppv by aew?


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Brock is more entertaining than anyone on AEW roster


Lies.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

patpat said:


> wtf rollins? why are they making him seem like a birch?! wait! he got angry because brock dance on his song?! WTF?!


Seemed like he was legit pissed lol
Maybe the segment wasn't planned Too well and it was a surprise to Seth I don't know


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dolph vs. Kofi

If ever there was a mid card feud :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Woods find something to do besides being Kofi's little helper?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This show sucks though think I’m out though it’s amazing how much better AEW is compared to this crap


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock gonna come back out.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

This fool basically killed himself doing that zig zag on the ramp lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

ahahahahhahahhaha this is a fucking shit show! so they waisted the 15 first minutes with that poor brock bait?! jesus!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Rollins voice is so annoying. Kofi is garbage, this company is a wreck


Rollins is like Kenny Omega....if Kenny was missing multiple chromosomes.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

That new shirt will be a hot seller soon


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

ill buy that brock party hoodie.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Reminds me of Mariachi Brock..that was hilarious.


 This. PROBABLY the best part of the whole night I can imagine.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Seemed like he was legit pissed lol
> Maybe the segment wasn't planned Too well and it was a surprise to Seth I don't know


Good, hope he was he’s a talentless hack


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, Brock still got booed by the crowd so it didn't work that well if WWE was trying to make him likable.

What a waste of 15 minutes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Brock turning into the Funkasarus Brodus Clay is a good thing?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

So you . have Joey Ryan doing some absolutely goofy shit on All In and people loved it but dancing Brock is cringe?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

"it's a Brock party, bitches" lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Thats the most entertaining Brock has been since his initial return.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

No decision was made of course - WWE always does this bullshit so fucking predictable and annoying


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't care I had fun watching Brock


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lisa Simpson: Don't be fooled. This is still the same crap product and Brock will still be a part timer
Smithers: But he's doing funny stuff.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> Well, Brock still got booed by the crowd so it didn't work that well if WWE was trying to make him likable.
> 
> What a waste of 15 minutes.


Brock is a full blown heel....they aren't trying to make people like him.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

That was what happens when a 73 year old man discovers an online meme 

Sad to see Brock reduced to this shit. It was funny and spontaneous last week. When you make t-shirts and turn it into a drawn out gimmick it becomes shit.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Rollins tries so hard to be cool, but he just doesn't have it. Lesnar comes out, says or does one little thing, and it becomes the next big fad.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So is this 3 of the 4 wildcards already used in the first 15 minutes of the show? Kofi, Dolph, Xavier?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

We’re gonna get a pointless Dolph woods match from this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

There's a fatal 4 way elimination match to see who will face Rollins at Super Showdown, maybe Brock wasn't gonna make his choice tonight?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

please for fucksakes don't give us Kofi/Xavier vs Dolph/Corbin ME tonight.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I can suspend my disbelief enough to believe that is you throw someone into the ropes, they will run back but I can't buy that Brock Lesnar listens to rap music


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's STILL going on.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This brawl is going on way too long.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This Smackdown angle getting too much air time on Raw, lol.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Where's Big E? And Dolph better whoop Woods ass


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Can’t believe two geeks are feuding for the WWE title fpalm


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I really am not convinced anyone was chanting "new day rocks"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> Where's Big E? And Dolph better whoop Woods ass




I don’t think he was actually medically cleared and then he was written off with the backstage attack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm almost ready to go re-watch Double Or Nothing already .....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This is just what we need a 20 min brawl between Xavier Woods and Ziggler.... please get here quicker AEW,


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ziggler fighting against the odds here in a two on one*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Can we finish this already???


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Still.... going.... on.


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> That was what happens when a 73 year old man discovers an online meme
> 
> Sad to see Brock reduced to this shit. It was funny and spontaneous last week. When you make t-shirts and turn it into a drawn out gimmick it becomes shit.


Brock's been doing stuff like this for years. Brock did this type of way back in his feud with Eddie. But it's not a WWE thing, he's done this in UFC. Watch his fight with Heath Herring.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm almost ready to go re-watch Double Or Nothing already .....


Same, this show is embarrassing


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>


Take everything organic and cool and run it into the ground smh


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

THis is a long ass beatdown damn


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ain't no party like a Brock party Cause a Brock party don't stop!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is this still going? :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How is the first segment going to go on almost 30 minutes ugh


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Trash literally flying at the screen. How appropriate


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>


Listen I’m an AEW mark but this content right here is amazing LMAO. 

Brock is still top 5 in the world when he gives a shit.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I wanna give WWE a chance but I’m not following the logic. The two current world champions are ASKING to face Lesnar with their title on the line? The guy who has apparently been the world champions the most over the last several years or so? Who defeated Undertaker’s streak?

Doesn’t make sense to me but I haven’t really been following too much, so there I could be the one that’s dumb.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The crowd awfully quiet


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

WWE's secret weapon against AEW is dancing Brock.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

End this shit...they both suck, nobody cares!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm almost ready to go re-watch Double Or Nothing already .....


You and me both man. I'm trying to give raw a chance but damn.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brock has shown more personality than anyone in the main roster has shown.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CAN WE GO TO ANOTHER SEGMENT NOW


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

And commercials during "brawls" :lmao


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Can’t believe two geeks are feuding for the WWE title fpalm


Its pretty obvious why. Vince doesn't want them to leave to AEW.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So they finally end it, but then go to a break at the weirdest time when Kofi runs back to the ring to help Xavier LOL. What a mess :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> Brock's been doing stuff like this for years. Brock did this type of way back in his feud with Eddie. But it's not a WWE thing, he's done this in UFC. Watch his fight with Heath Herring.


I know exactly what Brock's done and most of the time it is legit funny. Tonight reeked of Vince telling him exactly what to go out and do.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can we bring dancing Brock back


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I get the feeling they are writing this show on the fly tonight....


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I’ve always been a WWE-only semi-casual type fan.

AEW can’t come quick enough, I’m bored as hell.

This is the best opening 30 minutes WWE can give me after what I saw on the weekend?

Never thought I’d jump brands so quickly but it’s happening

I’m soooooo bored, can’t believe they’re not pulling out all the stops


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

So the wwe has Nigel doing NXT and is awesome and yet still puts Renee on over and over again


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Man; what a horrible cut to a commercial; ppl talk shit about Russo being car crash TV....this is some embarrassing bullshit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Take everything organic and cool and run it into the ground smh


Its the Vince McMahon way


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oliver-94 said:


> *Vince has let *Brock show more personality than anyone in the main roster


fixed that for ya


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Stormbringer said:


> Brock's been doing stuff like this for years. Brock did this type of way back in his feud with Eddie. But it's not a WWE thing, he's done this in UFC. Watch his fight with Heath Herring.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bosnian21 said:


> I wanna give WWE a chance but I’m not following the logic. The two current world champions are ASKING to face Lesnar with their title on the line? The guy who has apparently been the world champions the most over the last several years or so? Who defeated Undertaker’s streak?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t make sense to me but I haven’t really been following too much, so there I could be the one that’s dumb.




Nope you’re not dumb. It’s poor writing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

I've only seen Hangman Page and MJF once but those guys carried themselves better these mid-carders on saturday.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I would rather watch none of the wrestling than AEW.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Holy crap. That was 30 mins long.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wait why was Kofi backstage ? that doesn't make any sense


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The Hpn said:


> So the wwe has Nigel doing NXT and is awesome and yet still puts Renee on over and over again


Lol I know right


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nice we have one hour to go til i pull the fucking plug, and not one fucking match, and two commercial breaks.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MetalKiwi said:


> I get the feeling they are writing this show on the fly tonight....




Convinced ever since shakeup that’s how they’ve been doing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Can't wait for AEW's Tuesday Night Dynamite. Tuesday is such a smart move, because AEW can see all the stupid crap WWE does on Monday and make sure you do the complete opposite.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Britz94xD said:


> I've only seen Hangman Page and MJF once but those guys carried themselves better these mid-carders on saturday.


its because AEW allows their talent to show well their talent unlike WWE.

Just look at Dean Ambrose character vs Mox.

We could had Mox in WWE but Vince made him a geek



WTF this is still going on?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So. Within the opening 30 minutes of Raw we've got:

- Smackdown world champion coming out on Raw to challenge the MITB winner.
- Raw world champion come out.
- Brock come out dancing.
- Raw world champion just randomly leaving.
- Brock walking off.
- Ziggler attacking Kofi
- What feels like an hour long brawl between Ziggler and Xavier woods.
- Two ad breaks throughout it all

fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> I would rather watch none of the wrestling than AEW.


Someone got out of 4chan again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britz94xD said:


> I've only seen Hangman Page and MJF once but those guys carried themselves better these mid-carders on saturday.


Mjf is going to make this company look really bad in the next few months when he gets on the mic


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe Goldberg said:


> I would rather watch none of the wrestling than AEW.


Dude, why are you constantly trolling with anti AEW comments? We get it you don't like AEW, so will you kindly STFU now, thanks.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I might re-watch DoN also... this WWE stuff... god. Still going lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

WWE's answer the to a segment involving Moxley, Jericho and Kenny Omega is a 20 minute brawl between Xavier Woods and Dolph fucking Ziggler....


Well done WWE, well done.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Xaiver and Kofi are still in the ring..................


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

My boy Ziggler looking like a badass


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is still going on Jesus Christ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

We come back and...IT'S STILL GOING. My word.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know they're letting them out intentionally with blood right guys


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FUCK DOLPH ZIGGLER.*


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

So how about that AEW show?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Watching Paul Heyman headbang and air guitar is a beautiful thing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> So. Within the opening 30 minutes of Raw we've got:
> 
> - Smackdown world champion coming out on Raw to challenge the MITB winner.
> - Raw world champion come out.
> ...


And they come back from the 2nd break and these three geeks are still going lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

"Quick Dolph, AEW had blood, go backstage and pour some ketchup on your face and chest"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Zig's voice going through puberty.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

This segment is now 3 segments from last weeks shows put together.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The blood on his face showing on the PG show shows that they are scared of aew


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This segment is too long.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Damn Ziggler bleeding more than Dustin!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> *FUCK DOLPH ZIGGLER.*


This a thousand times.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This whole storyline It should have been me makes zero sense with Ziggler. If this was Ali doing it, it would be a million times better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's so obvious that they're catering with blood it's all fake they never do that


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trophies said:


> We come back and...IT'S STILL GOING. My word.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

This is them trying to match Cody / Dustin.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

LOL still going on damn


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

WOW, it really shows how competent AEW already seems in contrast and they only had one show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> "Quick Dolph, AEW had blood, go backstage and poor some ketchup on your face and chest"


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Crowd doesn’t give a damn about this. They want a Brock Party.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

My god, i couldn't care less about any of the 3 midcard fodder that have been on the screen for the past 20 mins...fuck this show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bloc said:


> Damn Ziggler bleeding more than Dustin!


More like crying


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn is Ziggler and New Day ever leaving the ring? its been half an hour....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hell of a promo by Ziggler, once again.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ziggler is just so reliable, he steps up and delivers whenever he's needed.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So they answer AEW with 30 minutes of Ziggler and Kofi?



Lol gay


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

30 minutes in and all we've seen is a meme run into the ground and a SD recap

AEW is going to beat this company in ratings


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

People who think there will be no cheap comedy on AEW are in for a big surprise.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> WOW, it really shows how competent AEW already seems in contrast and they only had one show.


They obviously paid attention because they're letting blood show on their TV like no big deal and by the way this segment sucks


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wouldn't this should've been me angle make way more sense for Ali?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

We are gonna be 45 mins in, three commercials, and the best part was Brock dancing. 

What’s scary is Brock dancing is going to be the best thing not Lacey all night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Someone got out of 4chan again.


Bring out the gimp


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Ziggler has just cut a better promo than anyone at DoN on Sunday


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Joe Goldberg said:


> People who think there will be no cheap comedy on AEW are in for a big surprise.


Fuck me, will you just fuck off? Fucking weirdo.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> They obviously paid attention because they're letting blood show on their TV like no big deal and by the way this segment sucks


Miz bled like 2 weeks ago and they showed it lol. It's not that deep


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SMH WWE having a random tag team vs a real tag team.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

My God end this shit.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

"aEw wIlL mAkE vInCe AnD WwE sTeP tHeIr GaMe Up"

I'm afraid Vince is far too old, out of touch and senile for WWE to get much better these days unfortunately. This isn't 1997 anymore.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rex Rasslin said:


> LOL still going on damn


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Don't worry guys, we only have to deal with this crap for a couple more months. Fall can't come soon enough. Base TNT, Base AEW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Styles is injuried?!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why should it have been Ziggler?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EC3 looks fucking miserable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

LOL ec3


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

BL and Nikki teeth vs Iconics. That'll put some butts in the seats.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Keep the Booze away from the Usos!!!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Not gonna lie I like Dolph. But yeah after a certain event that happened over the weekend...something just feels a bit more cartoony than usual


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Wouldn't this should've been me angle make way more sense for Ali?


That is what I said lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IIconics about to job again yay


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Ziggler has just cut a better promo than anyone at DoN on Sunday


You obviously didn't hate it that much you stayed until the very end of the show lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It sucks that I am already groaning at the sight of Ziggler being back and he only just returned last Tuesday. Ugh, i'm over this already.

30 minutes drained from RAW. Zigglers literally repeating the same lines over and over again to drain time of the show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EC3 as usual sitting with the geeks not doing nothing, he's gotta be in pure misery just waiting for his contract to run out so he can run to AEW.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AJ Styles being replaced makes me terribly sad and by Corbin of all people


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Where’s Samoa joe


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE's backstage stuff feels so fake. Why can't they make anything feel natural? This party screams staged.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Truth is there and nobody is going after him?


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

I dare someone to drop the 24-7 title right in the middle of this party and see what happens


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Raw, you're seriously testing my patience.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Ziggler has just cut a better promo than anyone at DoN on Sunday


Congrats on having the mental capacity of a 6 year old.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

EC3 with another MVP cameo appearance.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and now Shane lol

that will put a lot of butts in the seats


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Props to whoever called a holiday food fight earlier.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

EC3 literally sitting there bored out of his mind.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I’m definitely out for the night, can’t take this overly scripted trash any more. Way to go Vince


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbins going over baybee


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

we are gunna be 42-43 minutes in and a fucking throw away match incoming!!!!!


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Dolph? Blood? You mean a few scratches by Xavier Woods' pussy nails? Lol. Get fucking bent. Raw is shit and this show had spent 30 mins on a terrible segment to open. Half an hour in and no wrestling. Bye bye WWE sub, bye raw, bye smackdown. See ya in the wars because WWE is garbage.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> IIconics about to job again yay


:batista3


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Fatal 4 Way has Brock run in written all over it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why didnt anyone attack Truth

did the WWE already give up on the 24/7 title


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So Drew is just another one of Shane lackey/posse lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Vince " I know what everyone wants to see starting off Raw after AEW....Shane McMahon!!!." For fuck sakes.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG! This appearance by Shane on RAW is 'RARE'.....


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> EC3 literally sitting there bored out of his mind.


So he's like the typical WWE viewer


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

This show already.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Corbins going over baybee




100%. That made me a bit happier despite knowing he will lose to Rollins or Brock will cash in but that’s fine. He can afford the L. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> and now Shane lol
> 
> that will put a lot of butts in the seats


This is a fucking disaster.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Another commercial ? already ?....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> SMH WWE having a random tag team vs a real tag team.


Real tag team, tag team champions about to job again because why not? :eyeroll


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Ziggler has just cut a better promo than anyone at DoN on Sunday


There were three promos

Jericho’s leading up to Moxley debuting.

MJF destroying Hangman, Bret and everyone in the building 

Cody’s heartfelt message to Dustin after their match. 

And you think that Ziggler promo, which wasn’t bad to me, was better than all of those?

Okay.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Just like I said, DOGSHIT ON WAX.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EC3 has to be sitting there thinking "Why the fuck did i come back to this god awful place?" "Why the fuck did AEW have to become a thing after i signed my soul away to this place?".


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chris22 said:


> EC3 literally sitting there bored out of his mind.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> why didnt anyone attack Truth
> 
> did the WWE already give up on the 24/7 title


Like, I'm wondering maybe it can only be defended in the third hour of RAW or idk. The rules are confusing. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chris22 said:


> EC3 literally sitting there bored out of his mind.


If EC3 only waited a year before signing that WWE contract, he'd be in a better situation. Now, he can live through MJF.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

3 commercial breaks!!!!!!!! 40 minutes IN!!!!!! LET THAT SINK IN!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Dolph? Blood? You mean a few scratches by Xavier Woods' pussy nails? Lol. Get fucking bent. Raw is shit and this show had spent 30 mins on a terrible segment to open. Half an hour in and no wrestling. Bye bye WWE sub, bye raw, bye smackdown. See ya in the wars because WWE is garbage.


Thought you said you were "out" earlier? Can't stop watching though I see. WWE appreciates you tuning in. (Y)


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

So, No MOB tonight


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

If this is how Vince is responding to AeW hes truly either completely senile or has no fucking clue how to fix wwe


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So let me do the math. WWE network cost 9.99 per month.

So 9.99x12=120

AEW PPVs are 50, and will have 3 or 4 per year, so 150-200

not a bad trade off if this shit keeps up WWE


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Who’s the poor guy that gets to lose to Shane?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NXT Only said:


> Joe Goldberg said:
> 
> 
> > Ziggler has just cut a better promo than anyone at DoN on Sunday
> ...


MJF alone in that promo was better than most of Raw all year.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> There were three promos
> 
> Jericho’s leading up to Moxley debuting.
> 
> ...


Don't respond to him, he's just a troll. Look at his rep. Its like 90% negative.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Not even watching but this thread alone means I can imagine what an absolute shit show it is... as always.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FUCK SHANE MCMAHON.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Congrats on having the mental capacity of a 6 year old.


When that guy complains, he literally complains about about the same thing all night. Swear his last 10 comments was about how shit Becky Lynch was last week. Like we get it, you don't like her homie :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Like, I'm wondering maybe it can only be defended in the third hour of RAW or idk. The rules are confusing. :lol


But if its just the 3rd hour of raw, how can it be 24/7 lol


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. Brock Party. Seth just walks away. This is WWEs rebuttal from AEW's Double or Nothing.

Lmao!!!! This company is really delirious that their biggest competition made a declaration Saturday and this is their first opportunity to showcase why they think their best. AEW came at the perfect time in history!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> EC3 has to be sitting there thinking "Why the fuck did i come back to this god awful place?" "Why the fuck did AEW have to become a thing after i signed my soul away to this place?".


He could have stayed in Impact and it would have been better than this.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I've seen Paid Programming more entertaining this shit

I can't believe this company has any defenders left


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit Evolution promo now are they serious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at WWE putting on everything evolves and looking to the future with AEW being new

WWE basically giving promo for AEW ha ha ha ha


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

You know who should have been added to the fatal 4 way? Bray Wyatt. Hell Bray controlling Dolph would have been something cool. But nope.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> If this is how Vince is responding to AeW hes truly either completely senile or has no fucking clue how to fix wwe



Or this is them trying (I see a bunch of new stuff they are doing in this first 40 mins) and they are in big fucking trouble. It sucks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here.....

What I miss?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so we have 40 mins into raw and still not one match lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> So let me do the math. WWE network cost 9.99 per month.
> 
> So 9.99x12=120
> 
> ...


Yeah but for the 9.99 you get all the old WWF stuff, WCW, WCCW, AWA, etc etc. So the network is still well worth that 9.99


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> So let me do the math. WWE network cost 9.99 per month.
> 
> So 9.99x12=120
> 
> ...


can't put a price on time either....WWE keeps putting out massive quantities of bullshit for hours and hours on end, where AEW will put out good stuff every 3 months.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Now a recap of the most boring feud in history


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Patrick Sledge said:
> 
> 
> > Dolph? Blood? You mean a few scratches by Xavier Woods' pussy nails? Lol. Get fucking bent. Raw is shit and this show had spent 30 mins on a terrible segment to open. Half an hour in and no wrestling. Bye bye WWE sub, bye raw, bye smackdown. See ya in the wars because WWE is garbage.
> ...


 I also pirate every wwe show on USA, so they don't get anything from me. 40 mins in, and no wrestling lol.

Great wrestling show. Fantastic. 5 stars tonite


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These video packages are still great.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Raw in 04 was great.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> We're here.....
> 
> What I miss?




There hasn’t even been a match yet




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

40 minutes in and nothings happened and now a video package for a feud 20 years old lmao, the fuck are they doing?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Yeah but for the 9.99 you get all the old WWF stuff, WCW, WCCW, AWA, etc etc. So the network is still well worth that 9.99


stuff i never watch

the only thing I would miss is the NXT take overs. Because I lveo those. The WWE ppvs are terrible so I wouldn't even care about those


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope we reach an hour with no match. :mark:

The people that paid lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HHH vs. Orton in 2019.

As Moxley said.

"We're not reading history books. We're writing them"


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Yeah but for the 9.99 you get all the old WWF stuff, WCW, WCCW, AWA, etc etc. So the network is still well worth that 9.99


yeah but youre also supporting the bullshit company, I am thinking about canceling for a while. No need for me to go back and watch all the old shit over again for the 100th time


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I thought they would of edited out JR since he's now AEW


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Lol Randy holding the sledgehammer just reminds me how good AEW was


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is this a retcon that Orton beat HHH for the world title


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

At this point i'm just sitting and waiting for the weekly Bray promo so i can leave. He's about the only thing thats keeping me watching at this point.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

If hell really exists its probably less painful than this episode of Raw


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How about a best of Shield promo? :heston


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That video package is fucking amazing.. But I doon't care about the match.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Yeah but for the 9.99 you get all the old WWF stuff, WCW, WCCW, AWA, etc etc. So the network is still well worth that 9.99


Well the best wrestling company in the country, NXT, is on the network so that alone makes it well worth the 9.99 per month. Hell I would pay $120 for a year worth of NXT Takeovers alone. As much as I liked the AEW show the other night, every single Takeover was better than it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> These video packages are still great.


Funny thing is AEWs are just as good


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MetalKiwi said:


> I thought they would of edited out JR since he's now AEW


Vince: Ahh, no one watched that show, why bother.
Triple H:.......


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Cody with an appearance in that video package :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I thought that was this Friday lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shane again?? Fucking hell. Poor audience. Chant AEW guys lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahahahaha people crying over wwe not giving a fuck about AEW, well played wwe......keep on doing it


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

43 minutes in, no wrestling match yet. Good Lord WWE....

Oh and the first match could be vs. Shane? LOL


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Patrick Sledge said:


> I also pirate every wwe show on USA, so they don't get anything from me. 40 mins in, and no wrestling lol.
> 
> Great wrestling show. Fantastic. 5 stars tonite


Sure buddy. Sure


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

wow, bout to be a full hour and no wrestling. interesting


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> We're here.....
> 
> What I miss?


Get out. GET OUT NOW!!! SAVE YOURSELF!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nice rehashing a 10 year old feud of two guys that are going to bail to the outside within the first 30 seconds of the match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jesus Christ they’re trolling us by not having matches right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Orton better get the win over Triple H.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

confession: I just got back into wrestling because of Samoa Joe and because I know several NXT wrestlers since they live by me. But this raw is turning me off


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hahaha crowd dead


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF is shane doing


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

come on, you can do it WWE. 15 more minutes. Take 2 more commercial breaks, you got this.

No match in the first hour will be huge. :vince$


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tony paid Vince to kill his own company. There is no other explanation...

Raw always sucks ass but this is a new level of shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is there a reason Drew is now Shane's lackey? is he getting paid? are we gonna get any explanation for this? is he gonna get a title match for helping him? can we get some kind of explanation WWE? would that be too much to ask?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Rock can't even get a pop. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

46 mins in and we've had no match yet


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nice 45 minutes in....man this is a really strong wrestling show tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boring shit fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck is this promo about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bubblegum crowd don't give a shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Hahaha crowd dead


Possibly literally. Either through boredom or suicide


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This is boring chants lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"This is boring" chants for Shane McMahon :ha :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

commercial yes! :mark:


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Shane is putting the crowd to sleep!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Crowds turning, mwahahaha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’re gonna hit the hour mark holy shit if this isn’t anyone except the rock fuck this lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

WTF am i watching ?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

50 minutes and no match! :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

If they start a AEW chant, it shall be glorious


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Are they trying to tank? The fuck?


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

blah blah blah my father blah blah blah


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Crowd doesn't give a fuck lol


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Almost 50 minutes into the show and no match has taken place


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Tony paid Vince to kill his own company. There is no other explanation...
> 
> Raw always sucks ass but this is a new level of shit


Imagine? :lol
I cant believe 1 hour pretty much and maybe 1 match about to begin! :heston


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

COMMERCIALS SON!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> commercial yes! :mark:




I’m really rooting to get to an hour with no wrestling too bro lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

bradatar said:


> But why? It’s for a title shot why the hell should be worry himself with a bunch of guys he’s beaten?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because it's all but common knowledge WWE is going with the Seth vs Brock rematch for the belt at the Saudi show. Not to mention Brock isn't just gonna show up at the end of a match or after it and win the belt 30 seconds later if the Saudis have anything to say about it since they book the shows there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*ALL OF THEM SHOULD COME OUT AND WHOOP HIS ASS, EVEN THE DEAD ONES.*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Almost an hour in and no wrestling match.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The commercials are the only good part of this broadcast


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Are they trying to tank? The fuck?


I want to keep watching this but what's going on why is the show being so crappy oh that's right they don't care


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I haven't seen anything from Bruce Blitz ever since he cried his way off youtube, but I want to see his reaction to 1 full hour with no wrestling lol.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

They aren't even trying anymore. You'd think they would want to at least make a statement, but this crap will only continue to put more eyes on the AEW product.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL we're seriously 47 minutes in and still no match..... and the 1st match is gonna be Shane vs some local wrestler dressed as one of the wild Samoans. Seriously as soon as Bray's segment is over i'm done, thats all i'm gonna bother watching anymore.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Did they forget to wrestle or something? I feel like I've been watching a storytelling show. :lmao :lmao

The Orton vs HHH promo was nice..well sure it induced nostalgia but I feel like they are trying to milk this way too much. Maybe they are just using RAW to promote Super Showdown..


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Wait, so is the secret opponent getting the jobber entrance or is Shane really just gonna stand in the ring until the commercial break is over and then have the opponent come out?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

This is boring chants lol.

Do WWE marks even find this show any good?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I’m really rooting to get to an hour with no wrestling too bro lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they got me invested lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

has Raw ever gone 50 minutes before and not even having a match ?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Hour 2 and hour 3 is where the action picks up. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Maybe Vince is trying to lul AEW into a false sense of superiority. Thats it... right?


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

It's like WWE is trying too fail. What is this show? The SD feud (which should have happened on SD) was too long, and no match has happened. 50 minutes have passed and all we've had was talking. Ugh


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> they got me invested lol


Its not considered a match until the bell rings. keep that in mind boys


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahahaha, vince really doesn't give a fuck about that company from las vegas, everybody expected some sort of dig, some sort of reaction, well tonight confirms it, he really doesn't give a fuck about them.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

-XERO- said:


> *ALL OF THEM SHOULD COME OUT AND WHOOP HIS ASS, EVEN THE DEAD ONES.*


EVEN THE DEAD ONES!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

10 more minutes :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> This is boring chants lol.
> 
> Do WWE marks even find this show any good?


I like WWE, I don't like this. I'm a fan, not a cultist. This has been unforgivably bad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The opponent is going to be some Samoan troll or something LOL


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Predictably the AEW haters have disappeared from this thread


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow, this is vince’s Dream come true.

A wrestling show with no wrestling.

He’s fucking producing the Raw of his life


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So after an upstart put on a show that got massive buzz and is getting on a cable network, one that used to show WWE's former rival, WWE's response is this.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahahahahahaha


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hate to be that guy but...AEW weekly shows can't come fast enough.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol a jobber match


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The first match of the night 50 minutes INTO the show involves a singles match with Shane McMahon :bosque


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Predictably the AEW haters have disappeared from this thread


Because there is no way they can defend this and not look like complete fools.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Imagine being a fan in the first 5 or 10 rows paying good money to see this


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

*NOT ONE WRESTLING MATCH. WHAT THE FUCK?!?*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>


Lance in the middle.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Still no bell rung!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Ill never get this hour back, and I keep seeing this fucking fat cow from the Radkes on my TV and NICE a throw away match!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE can't do anything right.

Can't even give us an hour of hard hitting commercial breaks.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

WTF LMAO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Vince trolling the WWE fans fro watching AEW with this shit raw


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Roman looks weird tonight


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Lance Anoia? Who? Who the fuck? "We found this guy at a beach and he looked in shape so he got a match."


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 10 more minutes :mark:


the opponent was taken out! 


the dream lives on


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You'd think after DON Vince would be trying to make a more exciting show, show people his shows are just as good, but no he's just putting in his same zero fucks given effort.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Vince is fucking totally gone. There is no hope for that old man. This is absolute garbage.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow this is bad. I cant wait for AEW to kill this shit.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Wwe is in such a bad time. Good lord


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

52 minutes!!!! Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Predictably the AEW haters have disappeared from this thread


The "elitist" that love WWE aren't here to see this train wreck.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

the bell already rang when we got back from commercial lol this company


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AEW chants hahahahahaha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The first match ladies and gentlemen is a jobber match about one hour into the raw show imagine being one of the guys in the front row paying money for this


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

do i hear an AEW chant


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AEW CHANTS


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Can WALTER come 8n and just wreck everyone in this “match” that would get my attention.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

AEW chants lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

So it took 52 minutes for WWE to have a match on Monday Night Raw....is that a new record?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I had a feeling that it was either Lance A. or Sean Maluta. This is the first match of RAW thats starting 52 minutes in to the show. They clearly aren't trying.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

There’s the AEW chants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

50 minutes of no wrestling, we finally get a match featuring dollar store Roman Reigns fpalm


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Short AEW chants.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I step away after the Shane promo and I see this guy getting his arse kicked by Drew?!

Which one of Rock's cousins is this?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Aew chants oh God


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

AEW CHANTS AND THIS IS AWFUL CHANTS :ha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Aew chants!!!! It has fucking begun!!!!


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Can Triple H even save this sinking ship?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is awful chants :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"AE-DUB" chants :ha :ha 

"This is awful" chants :lmao :lmao

Vince (and Shane McMahon) can EAT SHIT :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

first match = AEW chants


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

It's really sad what they've done to Drew.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AEW AEW AEW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> Lance Anoia? Who? Who the fuck? "We found this guy at a beach and he looked in shape so he got a match."


not that hard to do a quick search. He is actually a wrestler and is Romans cousin


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Judas effect!!! Hahaha by Shane


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Vince is gonna fuck Kenny omega in the ass.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

After 50 minutes, the first match we get is a Shane match against a Jobber. What is this company doing?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There they are, the AEW chants


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Wow this is bad. I cant wait for AEW to kill this shit.


good luck with that


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I've been wanting them to sign Lance for a while. He's really impressive. This is insulting.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

more AEW chants.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The lack of AEW chants is disappointing. 

WWE is fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow small town usa crowd turning on Monday night raw


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> first match = AEW chants


Yes and it's a jobber match lol they deserve everything bad that they get soon


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice AEW chants, lets sabotage the show boys. :mark


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Shane hits the Judas Effect!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Rene Young that's like the 3rd time you said "what the hell"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is so bad. Worse then normal which is saying something. Like this is fucking horrible television. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BarrettBarrage said:


> It's really sad what they've done to Drew.


Making him Shane's lacky, so sad.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

And a fucking Superman punch


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

"This is Awful!!" 

Has Vince gone deaf?!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

rkolegend123 said:


> Rene Young that's like the 3rd time you said "what the hell"


her signature quote. Its what I say every monday too


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

When I actually don't mind to see Roman Reigns here :sodone


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's amazing how one hour into this show it has been completely Dreadful I feel bad for the people that paid for this


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Time to take this old dog out the pasture. They literally don't care.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

why is the wrestlers wearing sleeveless hoodies today? WWE found out about those today?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

bradatar said:


> This is so bad. Worse then normal which is saying something. Like this is fucking horrible television.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you on gunpoint watching this?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

the_hound said:


> good luck with that


This product is done if AEW even becomes remotely entertaining. 

This....this is pathetic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So is Romans cousin there to replace Dean Ambrose just kidding LOL


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

50 minutes into the show and and our first match is a Shane match against a jobber. WTF is this company doing? AEW chants were warranted.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally the crowd pops when Roman comes out but man has it been a brutal show extremely brutal


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is Last Jedi levels of shit


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> So is Romans cousin there to replace Dean Ambrose just kidding LOL


Ummmmm this could very well happen.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The thought process of Roman Reigns...

"I'll just let my cousin get beat up for ten minutes".

Where's the fucking logic on this shit show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

GCA-FF said:


> So it took 52 minutes for WWE to have a match on Monday Night Raw....is that a new record?


Possibly. Might as well call it Monday Night Thunder


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So their plan to get Roman Reigns cheered is to have him break up terrible segments


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> So let me do the math. WWE network cost 9.99 per month.
> 
> So 9.99x12=120
> 
> ...


You also get 4-5 NXT Takeovers a year that are as good if not better than Double or Nothing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sephiroth766 said:


> 50 minutes into the show and and our first match is a Shane match against a jobber. WTF is this company doing? AEW chants were warranted.


I don't know where they're hosting their show but imagine if they go to the one of those other cities like New York or Chicago they are screwed they won't be able to hide the chants


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The first match of the night wasn't really a match :HA


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Continuum said:


> you on gunpoint watching this?




This is all just so sloppy I feel like I’m watching D level programming on the Sci Fi channel or something. Nothing is flowing and we haven’t had a real match yet FFS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Hour 2 and Hour 3 is when the 5 star matches happen!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I get it the point is to make the show as awful as possible so people actually cheer for Romans mediocrity. 


Lit strats. Playing chess.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

This show is awful, why do they book their shows to not be entertaining whatsoever? Do they actually think the fans will like this?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> You also get 4-5 NXT Takeovers a year that are as good if not better than Double or Nothing


yeah Take over is the only thing would really miss.

Which is why it would give me pause.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

How many commercials in the first hour ?


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

In the first hour, the ONLY entertaining thing was boombox Brock


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is Last Jedi levels of shit


 I actually would say it is prequels level of shit


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> This product is done if AEW even becomes remotely entertaining.
> 
> This....this is pathetic.


This statement is why AEW fans are already being trashed by alot of people. And I LIKED some of the AEW show but saying WWE is done before AEW even has one week of tv? PPV's once a month are a lot easier to do than weekly tv so lets wait and see how that goes. I'd expect well for the first few weeks and then lets see. Should be fun, as the more promotions the better for the fans.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isuzu said:


> Hour 2 and Hour 3 is when the 5 star matches happen!!


You mean combined stars right? Like if you added all the half star and one star matches together.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Good news, only 1 hour to go until RAW gets raw in the 3rd hour.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> You also get 4-5 NXT Takeovers a year *that are as good if not better than Double or Nothing*


*
*

I disagree. NXT aims at 1 type of fan, the ballet fans.

Give me Cody vs Dustin Flair/Dusty match over that.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> How many commercials in the first hour ?




5 or 6 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> You also get 4-5 NXT Takeovers a year that are as good if not better than Double or Nothing


I can get that on Kodi.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

How can AEW ever compete with this? That T-Shirt company. This is high art!



No really, WWE needs to die in a smoldering crater.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

This is the crap Cody and the rest of the AEW crew have to worry about, hahahahah.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

blaird said:


> In the first hour, the ONLY entertaining thing was boombox Brock


Even that sucked. Brock wasn't having fun like he was last week. That was Vince living through Brock


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> You mean combined stars right? Like if you added all the half star and one star matches together.


We’d have to get matches instead of shitty segments...maybe a five star segment?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

chops52 said:


> I actually would say it is prequels level of shit


Jar Jar Binks jobbed to Shane, sad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh Bork is coming back out again UGH


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dancing Brock!!!!! Finally... the best part of the whole show


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock again? What the fuck is going on tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

More Brock Party thank you


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m going to watch NXT. Someone tell me when joe or bray come on


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

omg he's coming back out...what the fuck are they honestly doing...holy christ.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Crickets for Brock lmfaooo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

More boombox Lesnar :mark


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Boombox Brock is back!!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Good God man.....get the hook!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More Lesnar the better


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Type F for Monday Night raw sometime in the 90s - today lol

F


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

blaird said:


> We’d have to get matches instead of shitty segments...maybe a five star segment?


WWE will never get a segment as good as lets say that MJF / Bret Hart segment


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

bradatar said:


> Brock again? What the fuck is going on tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WWE is turning Brock into Pouchy?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Brock suddenly go retarded after winning MITB? cause this boombox shit is fucking retarded and makes him look like a fucking idiot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction for Brock.

:trips8


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Theres nothing wrong with a segment based show as long as you have charismatic people who can act and talk.





This show doesnt.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock musta got a meaan paycheck from Vince


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE with that cheap pop showing Mahomes randomly


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh FFS, Brock is back. This has been dreadful so far. Got Vince written all over it.

Give me 24/7 R-Truth shenanigans.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Who is the segment producer for this show...Fire him immediately, this is not how you book a 3 hour Wrestling Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Imagine the people in the front row paying good money for this LOL


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Brock will announce he is going to have his first match on RAW since 2002. 

:mark:

BIG IF TRUE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so does this count as one or two Brock appearances lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Soul_Body said:


> Get out. GET OUT NOW!!! SAVE YOURSELF!


Naw, i'm a lifer...:frown2:

FUGG AEW! 

(Kidding) :laugh:

Brock's here two weeks in a row? When was the last time he did this?

Is this a clause in his new contract? Is it because he has MITB? Or is it because of AEW?


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> chops52 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually would say it is prequels level of shit
> ...


 we could only hope that happened


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Nicky Midss said:


> Crickets for Brock lmfaooo


Vince is literally shitting on anyone watching this show lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

All those fucking people that cheered Vince and booed WCW when he announced he bought it. This is what you all wanted.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So Lesnar is going to tell who he's facing now ? he couldn't do it earlier ?


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Brock is entering the ring at the top of the hour. Are they just going to pretend the first hour didn't exist?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I think I saw that guy on some NXT event..my memory is really not that clear :lmao 

Anyway, it's all over and it's kinda sad how Drew became a henchman for an evil McMahon. :lmao


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Ready for more AEW chants, drown this shit out please guys!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Geek time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is the logic of Seth Rollins coming out wanting the challenge for money in the bank guy LOL


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Vince said fuck it put out Seth and Bork out there again lollll


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anyone remember the show The Critic? Remember Jay Sherman's father on that show? Thats how I imagine Vince being these days.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Is he cashing it in tonight?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They are seriously doing the opening segment again.....


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow Brock working overtime tonight!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This seems like something that happened in the first segment LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Theres nothing wrong with a segment based show as long *as you have charismatic people who can act and talk.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That isnt the problem.

The problem is the shit Vince gives them to say is shit. It does not matter how great you are on the mic or are charismatic you are , if you are given shit, you it will never be good


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

MrJT said:


> Who is the segment producer for this show...Fire him immediately, this is not how you book a 3 hour Wrestling Show.


I dont think they can fire Vince


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Stanley Cup final is in intermission so I decided to turn on RAW in the meantime and the first thing I see is Heyman and Brock in the ring. :eyeroll


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Just have Brock win the damn belt and lets get this done. 



Great now a Rollins promo, CHRIST SHOOT ME


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

DOTL said:


> How can AEW ever compete with this? That T-Shirt company. This is high art!
> 
> 
> 
> No really, WWE needs to die in a smoldering crater.


you seem upset, where you looking for a reaction after aew ran its first ppv a few days ago and wwe or rather vince doesn't give a shit about that particular company.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Seth literally sucks charisma from other people. Dude is so fucking boring


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock no selling this promo as usual lol 

BEAT BOX BITCH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beatbox city bitch.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Britz94xD said:


> Brock is entering the ring at the top of the hour. Are they just going to pretend the first hour didn't exist?


I'm going to try to!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe this is supposed to be the rewrite LOL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy Rollins ain't neva scurred!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Beatbox bitch :lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> All those fucking people that cheered Vince and booed WCW when he announced he bought it. This is what you all wanted.


They pulled for the company that didn't have Scott Steiner

Let that sink in


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

now we are getting the vanilla midget again


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Seth you HAD to cheat to even beat Brock. YOU'RE THE JOKE


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

virus21 said:


> Does anyone remember the show The Critic? Remember Jay Sherman's father on that show? Thats how I imagine Vince being these days.


It...STINKS.


It....STINKS.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

wwe really thought this was gold


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So Seth finally gotten his balls back.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Theres nothing wrong with a segment based show as long as you have charismatic people who can act and talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ That the problem WWE need to bring in people with charisma


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe Vince is like oh fuck it, lets redo the first segment. Seth go out and say what ever the fuck you want lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Seth is such an awful face....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Beatbox bitch.

:lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show could be done so much better but this is instead what we are getting


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:maury at Seth being so salty at not being invited to the Brock Party.


:brock4: "BEATBOX, BITCH!"


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Why they having the same segment twice in an hour? This show was obviously re written, seems to be booked on the fly tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Stanley Cup final is in intermission so I decided to turn on RAW in the meantime and the first thing I see is Heyman and Brock in the ring. :eyeroll


And guess what, its been 65 mins into the show and we have just had one match and it was shane vs a jobber


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahahahaha!

Brock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Brock ain't even got the mic and he's cutting a better promo than Rollins


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Seth should have said this show is a joke. :lmao :lmao


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

What the fuck is this shit? Their first show after Double or nothing and they produce this shit???


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Brock doesn’t read the fine print lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If somebody tuned into Monday Night Raw for the first time tonight, they would think WWE only has like 5 wrestlers. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brock is the ultimate troll LOL


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bork kayfabe sure keeps up with the product, lel


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They pulled for the company that didn't have Scott Steiner
> 
> Let that sink in



They were thinking it would go back to 98' with Austin vs Vince. Instead they were getting Austin singing songs to Vince and Rock fucking off to Hollywood.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Brock showing how dumb he is, not knowing he had a year?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

THIS IS A FUCKING DISASTERRRRRRR


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Brock Lesnar comes out once again to troll everybody LOL


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Maybe Vince is like oh fuck it, lets redo the first segment. Seth go out and say what ever the fuck you want lol


LMAO same thing I was thinking way better though


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Why they having the same segment twice in an hour? This show was obviously re written, seems to be booked on the fly tonight


Or its the wrestling version of Inception....or the wrestling version of Manos


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine the people in the front row paying good money for this LOL


They are the one's who wank over the WWE logo every night, they are definitely thinking this is the best money I've spent.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

So Brock is stupid enough not to know he had a year to cash in when MITB has been around for over a decade. Great writing...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im gay fuck it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They didn't know they had it for a year????

THATS HOW IT ALWAYS IS.

WTF?????

This shit is RETARDED.

:ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Brock's expressions speak more than Seth's speaking..:lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RUN TRUTH RUN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

WHAT TF IS HAPPENING?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol holy shit was that the first time Brock has spoke since the "I don't give a damn about your kids" to Slater over 2 years ago?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Based Brock best Brock


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao at WWE false advertising Brocks decision


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

"The frustration continues to build," you fucking right it does.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Take notes guys this is how to book one of the worst shows I've seen in the whole year


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why did Truth show up to RAW? Stay home man! Make them find you! lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I step away after the Shane promo and I see this guy getting his arse kicked by Drew?!
> 
> Which one of Rock's cousins is this?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133174150334427136


-XERO- said:


> Lance in the middle.





-XERO- said:


>


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Holy moly Brock speaks! Brock speaks! The competition is ON!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Brock didn't know he had a year lol!


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Anderson and gallows please leave wwe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wrestling is not hard.

WWE makes it hard.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Get some hot women on this show already...where the fuck is Alexa when ya need her!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like how in kayfabe Brock doesn't watch the show and hasn't watched it for years lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Brock Lesnar is really entertaining tonight. Can't believe i'm saying that.

LOL @ him not knowing that he has a year to cash in. He is like the last person to find that out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Briefcase holder always has it for a year.

How did they not know that????

HOLY JESUS. They just made Heyman and Brock look stupid as hell. WHY?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Why they having the same segment twice in an hour? This show was obviously re written, seems to be booked on the fly tonight


WWE is in WCW terroritory now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol only jobbers and guys from catering give a fuck about that ugly ass belt.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

24/7 segments > Jon Moxley's AWE debut.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My boy R Trizzle escaped :kobelol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody else feel this is the worst show they've seen in probably a year I'm not trolling I'm being serious granted out of habit I still watch this stuff but I can't wait for an alternative to come on TV soon


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Something feels real off about this show. Its almost like Vince got shook.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Hmmm. :serious:


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Is it the third hour now?


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

So Brock for some reason was not aware of the MITB rules. At the same time Rollins is made he gets to keep his title longer. What am I watching?


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Not gonna lie, thought Carmella was topless for a sec with that shirt colour lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vince: How are we going to counteract AEW from Saturday? I know, we'll book the show like WCW Nitro, that's the ticket.
Triple H: Steph, we're putting your father into a home.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Southerner said:


> Brock Lesnar is really entertaining tonight. Can't believe i'm saying that.
> 
> LOL @ him not knowing that he has a year to cash in. He is like the last person to find that out.


He is not entertaining, the show is just that bad, so anything half way ok you think is great


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Man.....here comes a promo complete with a commercial. They are fucking killing the town.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Where is the logic of Seth Rollins coming out wanting the challenge for money in the bank guy LOL


So he can goad him into a straight up match instead of a sneak attack. Makes sense to me.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That’s for that slap last week bitch boy AJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly been busy today. On First Take now on RAW.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I never watched AEW on Saturday but planning too soon. But I can tell it was 100x better than this shite. 

Raw is coming back to Scotland this November and the cheapest seats were £63. With the way this product is going I’ll Just keep my cash.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

R-Truth...hmm this needs that funny music...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Can Triple H even save this sinking ship?


It'll happen one day. lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm looking forward to "DAT GRITTY 3RD HOUR" that's supposedly happening.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

virus21 said:


> Vince: How are we going to counteract AEW from Saturday? I know, we'll book the show like WCW Nitro, that's the ticket.
> Triple H: Steph, we're putting your father into a home.


Nitro at it's worst was far more entertaining than this dog shit. At least they still had some real stars, too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Becky 2 Nips lookin fine as usual


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Logically why would anyone want that ugly green belt? all it means is jobbers will constantly chase you around, whats the point of even having it? its a fucking joke. Literally was just made to give the guys in catering something to do.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wanna see what my boy Corbin will due with the Universal title after the homie Seth is done with his current reign.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> I never watched AEW on Saturday but planning too soon. But I can tell it was 100x better than this shite.
> 
> Raw is coming back to Scotland this November and the cheapest seats were £63. With the way this product is going I’ll Just keep my cash.


make sure you watch the pre show too. Two really great matches


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

FIREFLY FUN HOUSE!!!!

I AM READDDDYYYYYY!!!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Maybe Raw has always been this bad for awhile and its just DON has truly revealed how bad it really is.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> I never watched AEW on Saturday but planning too soon. But I can tell it was 100x better than this shite.
> 
> Raw is coming back to Scotland this November and the cheapest seats were £63. With the way this product is going I’ll Just keep my cash.


On YouTube. Check it out. You will be like me an immediate fan. Hooked.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

lesenfanteribles said:


> R-Truth...hmm this needs that funny music...


Funny as in....








thank God for BL...but I gotta put up with Nikki gingivitis


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> I never watched AEW on Saturday but planning too soon. But I can tell it was 100x better than this shite.
> 
> Raw is coming back to Scotland this November and the cheapest seats were £63. With the way this product is going I’ll Just keep my cash.




They’re in Tampa in July and my birthday is at the end of June. Wife asked if I want to go and I didn’t even need to think about it before saying no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

that feeling when Brock seems to be the most entertaining person in the roster right now...Is Vince throwing a hissy fit backstage?


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ah Becky Lynch here to save this show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wait there is a take over without a major WWE PPV


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Firefly Fun House" God I hate this company.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

COMMERCIAL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Maybe Raw has always been this bad for awhile and its just DON has truly revealed how bad it really is.


I just thought of that. Mayne DON was so epic that now we have something to compare WWE to we got spoiled <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Can Triple H even save this sinking ship?


I hope people will stop thinking HHH will save anything.

This dude is playing you all too. NXT is to keep the smarks in their hole.

He's the fucker that went over Sting.

Remember the Clique? Remember CM Punk? Remember Booker? Remember the Alamo?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Ah Becky Lycnh here to save this show.


SCSA couldn't save this train wreck...whats Beckynoratings going to do?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133174150334427136


XERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How are we over an hour into this show without any proper matches yet?

That Shane shit was so annoying.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> Maybe Raw has always been this bad for awhile and its just DON has truly revealed how bad it really is.


Nah this is worse than usual

Raw is usually boring as fuck, this is in discussion for the worst episode of a wrestling show in history


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EMGESP said:


> Maybe Raw has always been this bad for awhile and its just DON has truly revealed how bad it really is.


I think DON just showed us how good wrestling could be. After that, RAW as it is just looks more like the crap its been for over a decade


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I have a challenge for you guys....


Can someone take the Benny Hill theme guys and just put it over the first full hour of raw, but have that raw at 2x speed on Youtube.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

So no Bayley tonight


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

the_hound said:


> you seem upset, where you looking for a reaction after aew ran its first ppv a few days ago and wwe or rather vince doesn't give a shit about that particular company.


I'm not upset, I'm insulted. I'm insulted that WWE thinks this is "upping" their game.

And do you honestly believe Vince doesn't care about AEW? Really? With ratings hemorrhaging. With the FOX deal looming? With their change in format ( as crappy as it is), it's obvious that he cares. 

He just doesn't know what to do, and it shows.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Logically why would anyone want that ugly green belt? all it means is jobbers will constantly chase you around, whats the point of even having it? its a fucking joke. Literally was just made to give the guys in catering something to do.


Because like 90% of the guys that want to win (and will win) wouldn't normally be able to even sniff a title never mind get a title shot.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Can Triple H even save this sinking ship?


HHH is the reason WWE is in shape its in, go back to 2010 Vince wanted former NFL guys with sizes , HHH wanted indy guys


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

the_hound said:


> hahahahaha, vince really doesn't give a fuck about that company from las vegas, everybody expected some sort of dig, some sort of reaction, well tonight confirms it, he really doesn't give a fuck about them.


He also appears not to care about that company from Stamford either.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I feel Brock not knowing he had an entire year was great, as it's reflective of his character, who doesn't give a fuck about the company. Makes complete sense for him to not know.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132383801332707328




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133178449156120576


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh boy here comes Becky Zerodimes that will skyrocket ratings lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

virus21 said:


> I think DON just showed us how good wrestling could be. After that, RAW as it is just looks more like the crap its been for over a decade


With how good DON was I can't believe they aren't even trying to put on a good show. I guess we will have to wait till AEW's TV show actually starts airing before WWE gives a shit again.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

kingnoth1n said:


> I have a challenge for you guys....
> 
> 
> Can someone take the Benny Hill theme guys and just put it over the first full hour of raw, but have that raw at 2x speed on Youtube.



I would love that theme for the 24/7 title. Whenever the champ shows up, they should play it. It's perfect when somebody gets chased.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I was about to check out but Becky came on my screen so I have to stay to watch her. She's great


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Everybody getting jobber entrances except Becky. :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Billie has the most unflattering Ring gear all the time


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yo Nikki is a thick and compact lil' mama.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

The3 said:


> HHH is the reason WWE is in shape its in, go back to 2010 Vince wanted former NFL guys with sizes , HHH wanted indy guys


Agreed, he will wreck the company further


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Womens Tag Team Champions don't even get an entrance on TV. Wow.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Joe Moore said:


> I would love that theme for the 24/7 title. Whenever the champ shows up, they should play it. It's perfect when somebody gets chased.


would be pretty entertaining, but listening to this 30 minute version of it is making Raw tolerable.




And Hold the door (Hodor)



WWE STOMPING GROUNDS??? Terrible name for a ppv. For Fuck Sakes. The tag champs with 0 entrance!!!!!!!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Can Triple H even save this sinking ship?


HHH started WWE's downfall. He's the original manufactured star. In his mind he's on the level of Austin and Rock when in reality he's Shane Douglas with 15 world titles


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> On YouTube. Check it out. You will be like me an immediate fan. Hooked.


Anyway to follow the storylines at all with AEW. I know about the twitter page and the elite YouTube channel. Any more I’m missing?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Yo Nikki is a thick and compact lil' mama.


Thicc AF...Pussy gotta be bomb


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do people still pay money to go and sit and watch this dog shit? are they fucking brainwashed? you have to have something wrong with you in the head to pay your money to go live and watch this mess.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hope The IIconics pick up the win tonight.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Is this a title match?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The3 said:


> HHH is the reason WWE is in shape its in, go back to 2010 Vince wanted former NFL guys with sizes , HHH wanted indy guys


Yeah imagine if WWE didnt have Bryan, Styles, Rollins, Cesaro, Owens, Balor, Nakamura Joe, Zayn, or Roode?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

This is the worst show I have ever seen and I have watched raw for over 20 years! 

AEW needs some work with intros/presentation but the show was great. It felt like real wrestling again where the characters can be themselves. The matches were exciting, some botches early but that’s ok it’s a first show and I was never bored. 

I am supporting them, can’t wait to try to get tickets to the Chicago show in August. Problem is they are selling out shows in less than 5 minutes! Wife asked me if I wanted wwe tickets nope get the f5 button I want aew!


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

kingnoth1n said:


> Funny as in....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that one. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Iconics are hot. Annoying but hot


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Is this a title match?


Of course not


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Where the fuck is Rainmaker Lacey?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Two nights ago I was on the edge of my seat, fully awake, watching great wrestling.

Two nights later I'm struggling to keep my eyes open and I'm contemplating drinking bleach.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OOO the Scotland-Ireland connection tag team.

I'd like to see Becky vs Nikki for the Raw Women's title with Nikki going over at a big 4 ppv.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Stanley Cup Final is back on, have fun all


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rise said:


> This is the worst show I have ever seen and I have watched raw for over 20 years!
> 
> AEW needs some work with intros/presentation but the show was great. It felt like real wrestling again where the characters can be themselves. The matches were exciting, some botches early but that’s ok it’s a first show and I was never bored.
> 
> I am supporting them, can’t wait to try to get tickets to the Chicago show in August. Problem is they are selling out shows in less than 5 minutes! Wife asked me if I wanted wwe tickets nope get the f5 button I want aew!


I'm on the same boat I was a WCW and WWF 4 years I know wrestling when I see it and aew is something to watch out for


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Bahahaha. I notice how they are showing a little more tension between the commentators.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

If #ClassySmokeshow Lacey doesn't even appear tonight...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far this has been the worst Raw show of the entire year did job WWE :russo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Heres a picture of Scarlett to keep you sane


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I pray to God, TNT doesn't force AEW to run a million commercials.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> Two nights ago I was on the edge of my seat, fully awake, watching great wrestling.
> 
> Two nights later I'm struggling to keep my eyes open and I'm contemplating drinking bleach.


Don’t drink bleach. You’ll die. Then you can’t watch more AEW!


----------



## Bosco82 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Anyway to follow the storylines at all with AEW. I know about the twitter page and the elite YouTube channel. Any more I’m missing?


Nightmare Family Youtube channel


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> This statement is why AEW fans are already being trashed by alot of people. And I LIKED some of the AEW show but saying WWE is done before AEW even has one week of tv? PPV's once a month are a lot easier to do than weekly tv so lets wait and see how that goes. I'd expect well for the first few weeks and then lets see. Should be fun, as the more promotions the better for the fans.


WWE is imploding, with or without AEW. Are you watching this fucking glorified children's show? There is a reason this garbage has ratings at an all time low. 

I have zero faith in this trash. Anyways, back to the finals now intermission is over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trophies said:


> I pray to God, TNT doesn't force AEW to run a million commercials.


I hope AEW is smart enough to not have ads during matches.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton actually allowed to wrestle and she wasn't bad, like wtf?


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

This women's tag is at least something I can get invested in. I love Becky and hope Nikki keeps getting a push. Simple but there is something positive from me so far.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Yo Nikki is a thick and compact lil' mama.


:woolcock :Tripslick :Tripslick wens3 wens3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

For those of you that are bored and watch to kill 3 mins during raw


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Trophies said:


> I pray to God, TNT doesn't force AEW to run a million commercials.


You can right they will. Thats how they pay the bills. If TNT is collecting half the ad fees they will run ads till the cows come home


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Heres a picture of Scarlett to keep you sane


Shes a 10!


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Haven't watched RAW live for a long time. Usually just watched the condensed version on Hulu. Damn, there are a lot of commercials. They got to make that ad money... but damn.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Connor Mcgregor showing more charisma in the commercials than anything on Raw.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Isuzu said:


> Trophies said:
> 
> 
> > I pray to God, TNT doesn't force AEW to run a million commercials.
> ...


Cody said they're going to try to not have commercials interrupt the matches that they're going to be before or after


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Cody said they're going to try to not have commercials interrupt the matches that they're going to be before or after


Like any smart wrestling company should do.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I guess the first 90 minutes answers the counterprogramming question. This is the worst RAW they've ran in years, what in the world are they thinking with this garbage?


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Why do WWE interrupt matches with commercials? How does that help the product? Why not interrupt matches and segments with commercials, and only show them in between segments.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> I hope AEW is smart enough to not have ads during matches.


It's hard to avoid ads but I hope that it would only happen when the match is over, not between and during a match.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> I guess the first 90 minutes answers the counterprogramming question. This is the worst RAW they've ran in years, what in the world are they thinking with this garbage?


Thinking???????


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Why do people still pay money to go and sit and watch this dog shit? are they fucking brainwashed? you have to have something wrong with you in the head to pay your money to go live and watch this mess.


First few rows are probably full of people who have a picture of Vince by their bedside table, have the WWE logo tattooed on their bodies and stalk all the wrestlers when they arrive at shows and airports.

The rest of the audience are either thinking "Why on earth did we decide to have kids" or "I knew I should have spent 50 dollars for AEW on Saturday instead of buying tickets for this shit".


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao Becky literally has zero athletic ability


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> You also get 4-5 NXT Takeovers a year that are as good if not better than Double or Nothing


If you don't care about watching them live, they are up on Hulu.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133178792950636545


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Shot at AEW about being "Good Tag Team Wrestling" by Renee there


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Half way through and all we’ve had is Shane vs a jobber and a women’s tag match.

Great way to counter AEW Vince. Woof this sucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ Peyton's freak out...

Good god!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, shit. First time I've followed a Raw discussion on this forum for 2 years, but thought I'd drop in as AEW made me feel positive about pro wrestling again. And then WWE go and serve this shitfest of a Raw episode up. ?


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Becky is still really popular


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Nikki cross is not good


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf is that slam

Beat her ass Lacey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MrJT said:


> Shot at AEW about being "Good Tag Team Wrestling" by Renee there


Which is really Vince or Hunter saying that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MrJT said:


> Shot at AEW about being "Good Tag Team Wrestling" by Renee there


Two small digs at AEW tonight then?

Eesh.

#1 company.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Man Corey Graves can't decide to be on Beckys side or not.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


DAYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why are the IIconics the champs again? Lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> First few rows are probably full of people who have a picture of Vince by their bedside table, have the WWE logo tattooed on their bodies and stalk all the wrestlers when they arrive at shows and airports.
> 
> The rest of the audience are either thinking "Why on earth did we decide to have kids" or "I knew I should have spent 50 dollars for AEW on Saturday instead of buying tickets for this shit".


Lol well said.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lacey got all dressed up to walk out for 20 seconds, lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's the people that buy a front row to pay to see this I feel really bad for


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

SOMEBODY TAKE THE USO'S CAR KEYS QUICK!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GOAT Tamina a face now huh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey decided this nasty show wasn't worth her time thanks a lot Vince


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lacey has all the makings of a star, but the WWE has no idea how to book her.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Lacey is literally the reason I stuck around this long.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tamina a face now? :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I wish they let Becky become an actual technical wrestler again. I watched her in NXT and I know she is capable of doing MUCH more than she does in her matches on the main roster. I want her to use more submissions and d some chain wrestling.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Is this the AEW viewing party from Saturday night? luls.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Becky didn't get Peyton an inch off the ground. Five seconds of Lacey.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cringggggggggge


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Vince be like fap fap fap fap fap to Lacey :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That banner say "Raw's women's tag team champions". There is no Raw or Smackdown woman's tag champions right? It's just WWE woman's tag champs.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:vince2 "I like the Brock party shirt so much, we will have a block party throughout RAW!"


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh hey it's Catering..


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Hopefully Lacey is on Smackdown tomorrow. If they must continue with the Wildcard thing then at least have Lacey on both shows every week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Peyton looked nice on that match tbh

Also, Becky burying the Iiconics tag team finisher because why not :eyeroll


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Lacey has all the makings of a star, but the WWE has no idea how to book her.


If she was in AEW she would be right there with MJF as the future of the industry

WWE is doing nothing with her. So sad to see


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> That banner say "Raw's women's tag team champions". There is no Raw or Smackdown woman's tag champions right? It's just WWE woman's tag champs.


WWE has half-assed everything else tonight, so why not


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Why are the IIconics the champs again? Lol.


Peyton has fake tis aaaannnnd FUCK SASHA BANKS!

:draper2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This Uso/Revival shiet is pretty funny.

If Uce can have 1/2 the chemistry with The Revival as they did with New Day, this could be a really great feud.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> That banner say "Raw's women's tag team champions". There is no Raw or Smackdown woman's tag champions right? It's just WWE woman's tag champs.




They don’t even know anymore or care 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

I was looking at Britt baker’s Instagram, I miss anything?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Again??? Cesaro vs Ricochet???


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ricochet/Caesaro match to save us?

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still think those photos of Cesaro on his tron make him look like he's modelling underwear :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Buncha crazies. Love 'em all. <3*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133182114856284160


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay Cesaros intro is pretty decent now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is the 97th time they've faced each other in 3 weeks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm rooting for Cesaro, but Ricochet loses clean tonight... is he buried?

An official jobber?

BTW, first time here Cesaro theme and.... IT IS AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWSUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh look it's WWE giving the win back 7 days later.....

Fuck off.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> It's the people that buy a front row to pay to see this I feel really bad for


Sadomasochist buys front row to WWE.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

If Cesaro wins another match tonight, I seriously think he may get a Championship title shot soon


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Theres poop in this chair?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I kinda fuck with his new intro


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That Cesaro intro though. I like it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cesaro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One of my favourite parts of any show!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Somebody forreal needs to make sure the Uso's aren't Driving home tonight!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they got him new music, new tron, entrance, why the fuck is he STILL wearing The Bar trunks? It can't be that hard to get a new pair of trunks made, is he just fucking cheap or something?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I’m out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE is lucky that they are in Kansas City and not another town that's more lively


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Was waiting 90 minutes to see Lacey walk down the ramp worth it?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sadomasochist buys front row to WWE.


Might as well be the wrestling version of 50 Shades


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

50/50 booking?

yea probably


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I expect Cesaro to jump ship soon.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So is Cesaro quietly getting a push or what?

HOPEFULLY someone got to Vince and Cesaro gets a Universal Championship run in 2020 unless they can build him to be a legit contender in late 2019....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Isn't this the third time these two have faced each other in a row or something like that


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Just 28 minutes until raw RAW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Crowd so numb that they are silent even for good wrestling


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> If Cesaro wins another match tonight, I seriously think he may get a Championship title shot soon


Cesaro is far too gifted in the ring to be pushed into the Main Event scene. We need more Roman Superman punches damnit!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cesaro is literally incapable of having a bad match, too bad it almost immediately got interrupted with a commercial though.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Cesaro and Ricochet saving Raw for the 2nd week in a row :mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So is Cesaro quietly getting a push or what?
> 
> HOPEFULLY someone got to Vince and Cesaro gets a Universal Championship run in 2020 unless they can build him to be a legit contender in late 2019....


When is Cesaro's contract up? That's the win he'll be looking for.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> So no Bayley tonight


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MrJT said:


> SOMEBODY TAKE THE USO'S CAR KEYS QUICK!!!


Bruuuuhhhhhhh stop iiiitttttt.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

virus21 said:


>


:thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Cesaro is one of those guys you know is dead inside working for WWE after watching DoN


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> When is Cesaro's contract up? That's the win he'll be looking for.


Not sure, what's a reliable source for WWE talent contracts?


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

a cool move, nice start to the match and we go to commercial, why? Why don't they just show the match in it's entirety?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what about that 3rd hour Mick was talking about getting dirtier, nastier, and meaner? Was he just talking out his ass or did that actually mean something?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cesaro and Joe are the two guys I want in AEW the most, as far as vets go.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Cesaro is one of those guys you know is dead inside working for WWE after watching DoN


Oh come on now, most of the roster was dead inside long before that


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I also prefer Cesaro's old theme song to his current one. Sounded badass


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Are they doing one last great push for Cesaro?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> So what about that 3rd hour Mick was talking about getting dirtier, nastier, and meaner? Was he just talking out his ass or did that actually mean something?


I think they darken the ring and lower the lighting on the crowd and sharpen it on the ring, sort of like WCW and NXT and some other people did sometimes.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Oh come on now, most of the roster was dead inside long before that


Apparently Foghorn Leghorn AJ Styles loves the family friendly environment :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Britz94xD said:


> Cesaro and Ricochet saving Raw for the 2nd week in a row


How people can think a throwaway match on a random Raw can save 3 hours of meh is beyond belief.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SPCDRI said:


> I think they darken the ring and lower the lighting on the crowd and sharpen it on the ring, sort of like WCW and NXT and some other people did sometimes.


Lol a change in lighting was all he was talking about? Silly me i thought he was talking about making the show more entertaining and different.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cesaro would be awesome in AEW. Let's see if Ricochet gets a win finally


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Apparently Foghorn Leghorn AJ Styles loves the family friendly environment :lol


Must be boozing it up ti get the courage to say that


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


My fave!!! Hahaha Scarlette!!!


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Wow


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




Hot damn..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol a change in lighting was all he was talking about?


Yeah, the last hour is still PG rated officially. Its a cosmetic change mostly.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Can I be Killer Cross now?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Time to turn this into a Scarlett thread!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I'm gonna need a minute.


----------



## Undi (Jan 21, 2019)

What the hell?

Corey just quoted Terry Silver from Karate Kid 3. :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Can I be Killer Cross now?


I'd settle for being the banana


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I loved that little oversell lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

C'mon Cesaro get this win bruh!

Cesaro 2020!!!!

EDIT: Fugg nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'd settle for being the banana


You want to be in a stomach?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

These 2 mesh soo well


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is a fun match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That uppercut got me hard omg!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

not a bad finish


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That sell lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol 50/50 booking, whats that even accomplish? Cesaro's win last week means jack shit now, may as well have had Ricochet not even lose last week if you was just gonna have win a week later.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ricochet tho


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Please get the fuck out of WWE Cesaro. Please.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I was kinda hoping Cesaro wins


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow Ricochet!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good match, good match. Even though we knew it was gonna be 50/50 booking.

I love Cesaro, man.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn Ricochet's good. I wanna see Seth vs Ricochet all of a sudden.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

good match, last two segments have been an improvement in this show.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK.... THAT.... was awesome!

Dayum!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro losing to a ballet dancer. fuck.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ricochet is awesome.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

That was a fun match


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

50/50 booking.....get the fuck outta here. Im done.


Michael Cole doesn't even know what a hunnicanrana is.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

50/50 booking. 

:lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ricochet is dope


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Please get the fuck out of WWE Cesaro. Please.


He's slow boring and aloof


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well that was fun, I want a best of 7 series between these two


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mox Girl said:


> Damn Ricochet's good. I wanna see Seth vs Ricochet all of a sudden.


Yeah and I'd like see Richochet/Uhaa Nation.

I saw them in NJPW, which is when I was first introduced to them.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kingnoth1n said:


> 50/50 booking.....get the fuck outta here. Im done.
> 
> 
> Michael Cole doesn't even know what a hunnicanrana is.


I don't think Cole even cares anymore.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Fantastic match. Only good thing tonight so far.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :vince2 "I like the Brock party shirt so much, we will have a block party throughout RAW!"


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ricochet can go in the ring, that is for sure. Good match with Cesaro. Shame that the 50/50 booking helps no one though.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

At this rate I might have to wave goodbye to WWE.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

the fuck is the electric chair :lol


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

The3 said:


> HHH is the reason WWE is in shape its in, go back to 2010 Vince wanted former NFL guys with sizes , HHH wanted indy guys


I'm not sure how big guys booked like hot garbage would be better than flippy guys booked like hot garbage.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Well that was fun, I want a best of 7 series between these two


After the Ricochet win, I figured it was going there.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Electric chair? Gimme a break and put me in an electric chair for being stupid enough to not turn this off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Who thought it was a good idea to name a talk segment the electric chair?


----------



## DRR (Mar 27, 2019)

What was the point of that?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL that commercial is so dumb for Super Showdown "It will be as good as or maybe even exceed Wrestlemania!".


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> Who thought it was a good idea to name a talk segment the electric chair?


Vince probably.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

That Goldberg/Undertaker mashup theme.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THIRD HOUR GRITTY RAW TO HAVE ELECTRIC CHAIR.

:lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


Bruhhhhh WHO DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS?!


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

virus21 said:


>


:thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Electric Chair....Experience?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Erik. said:


> THIRD HOUR GRITTY RAW TO HAVE ELECTRIC CHAIR.
> 
> :lol


So they're giving someone an out then?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bruhhhhh WHO DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS?!


Scarlett Bordeaux.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Except for Ricochet and Cesaro, this episode has been a mix of Benny Hill and Looney Tunes. They should play "Yakety Sax" or "Merry Go round broke down" as official Raw music.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

All these Scarlett photos :sodone


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> After the Ricochet win, I figured it was going there.


They're 3 and 3 on it so far. 

Then they'll have them team up out of mutual respect or whatever.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

On TV here there was just an ad selling TVs and one of them was 98 inches and it cost $79,000 :lmao I am now imagining watching wrestling on a TV that big LOL.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Face Miz ain’t winning this tonight. Corbin 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am looking forward to AEW on TV weekly.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bruhhhhh WHO DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS?!


Scarlett Bordeaux https://impactwrestling.com/talent-roster/scarlett-bordeaux/


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats on your kid Miz let bygones be bygones and forget I threw you in the garbage


Uh wtf this isn’t the main event?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

bradatar said:


> Face Miz ain’t winning this tonight. Corbin 100%
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big jacked dude vs smaller guy in WWE.....sounds about right


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW CHILD!!!! :braun


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is this match gong to go an hour


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Scarlett Bordeaux pics and gifs >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> this episode of Raw


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GET THESE HANDS

Congrats...

GET THESE HANDS!

Cringe.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Trophies said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW CHILD!!!! :braun


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Well, I gave them a chance. It's a boring tiresome program.

WWE is an awful pro wrestling / sports entertainment company.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know what fuck it, Bray's segments aren't really worth sitting through all of this shit for, i'll catch it on youutbe later, i'm out.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

I thought joe had a match


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

It warms my heart to see that we all agree that Raw is complete shit. :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Seriously what is the main event? Bray Wyatt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

For some reason Braun congratulating Miz was hilarious to me


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#PushMiz


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Seriously what is the main event? Bray Wyatt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:Brockbrock2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WRESTLEFORUMS FAVORITE SON


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Well, I gave them a chance. It's a boring tiresome program.
> 
> *WWE is an awfu*l pro wrestling / sports entertainment *company*.


that is all you really had to say lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RAW itself is awful tonight, its not usually this bad,I swear.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Put a world title on Bobby!

JUST LOOK AT HIM!!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Corbin will obviously win this and be a filler feud for Seth until we get to the build and Seth gets a new challenger for SummerSlam.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Corbin getting booed in his own hometown. Well then.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Its Lashley!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lashley and Braun are fucking machines and usually id love shit like this but I just don’t care 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still call Lashley Bend Over Bobby :lol I know he doesn't bend over anymore but that nickname was birthed by Mox, so I'll always use it


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin is OVER


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

THE MOST CONFUSED MAN ON EARTH!!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

and







Mash these two together and you have the perfect Raw Theme Song.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133189438455123975


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

You know saying SSD will be equal and probably better than Wrestlemania is pretty disrespectful for the women imo. For one Mania is where the Women finally main evented and SSD the women can't even compete.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

rkolegend123 said:


> THE MOST CONFUSED MAN ON EARTH!!!!


Vince is in the building?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Was Lashley reading that promo off an autocue, the guy fucking sucks.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Using JRs voice still right now for this Godzilla thing is pretty funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Am I the only person who thinks Lashley looks like a TMNT?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE just ruined Godzilla


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> I am looking forward to AEW on TV weekly.


Agreed, WWE has become the equivalent of an old man with his pants down around his ankles singing "That Old Grey Mare".


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

virus21 said:


>


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Notice how they don't mention Corbin winning the Andre The Giant Memoral Battle Royal.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE just ruined Godzilla


If the 98 movie couldn't ruin Godzilla, WWE can't


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Southerner said:


> Notice how they don't mention Corbin winning the Andre The Giant Memoral Battle Royal.




They just forgot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

virus21 said:


> .


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

so what is the main event?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Lashley physique>>>>> anyone on the Pakistani t-shirt company


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




Miz face is all of ours regarding the quality of this show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

virus21 said:


> If the 98 movie couldn't ruin Godzilla, WWE can't


Too late. :Hutz


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bobby sounds like a Robot


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ricochet and Cesaro tearing the house down yet again to the surprise of no one. :clap Shame their feud isn't getting promoted on PPV because they deserve it, but I'm not gonna complain about the WWE throwing money out the window.



Southerner said:


> Hopefully Lacey is on Smackdown tomorrow. If they must continue with the Wildcard thing then at least have Lacey on both shows every week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133189438455123975


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Isuzu said:


> Lashley physique>>>>> anyone on the Pakistani t-shirt company


Racist as sheeyet. :fuck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

virus21 said:


> If the 98 movie couldn't ruin Godzilla, WWE can't


do you really want Vince to hold your beer


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess they gave up on the dark arena during the 3rd hour.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sephiroth766 said:


> so what is the main event?


Peyton vs Charlotte in a loser performs cunnilingus on the winner


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

people still bitching and moaning. good lord.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WHERE IS GRITTY RAW!!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Seriously what is the main event? Bray Wyatt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jinder.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I bet that Cesaro and Ricochet will be a tag team within a month


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

https://preview.redd.it/46xmtiuhzog11.gif?format=mp4&6ac5fd17

Can't embed this one click and enjoy


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sephiroth766 said:


> so what is the main event?


 All of us turning this schlock off and finding something else to watch..Let's face it, Wrestling fans, we're masochists, not diehards, to watch this travesty every week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> I guess they gave up on the dark arena during the 3rd hour.




That lasted 7 days..goodness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WelldocumentedConstantBullmastiff.webm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Either Husky fucking Harris or the Electric Chair segment is main eventing :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> https://preview.redd.it/46xmtiuhzog11.gif?format=mp4&6ac5fd17
> 
> Can't embed this one click and enjoy


It's forbidden


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I bet that Cesaro and Ricochet will be a tag team within a month


Seconded.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Why is Corbin not breaking up the pin?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Erik. said:


> WHERE IS GRITTY RAW!!


Is it the third hour yet?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Jinder.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Only one man can save WWE.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Time for another #DontHinderTheJinder


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> It's forbidden


Damn

Search Scarlett Bordeaux walking up stairs to see it


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

lesenfanteribles said:


> Is it the third hour yet?


Yes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Why is Corbin not breaking up the pin?


elimation match


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Just bring out Lesnar.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

lesenfanteribles said:


> Is it the third hour yet?


Yes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BUNCHA CRAZIES!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133190558585958402


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Ricochet and Cesaro tearing the house down yet again to the surprise of no one. :clap Shame their feud isn't getting promoted on PPV because they deserve it, but I'm not gonna complain about the WWE throwing money out the window.


If I were ANY other org. I'd be watching carefully for when both of their contracts go out. They're both wasted here.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


Who in gods name is this


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Who in gods name is this


Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

What a terrible raw so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

There's a match going on? All I'm seeing is DAT ASS.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Total Package said:


> Who in gods name is this


Scarlett Bordeaux. The best wrestler on the planet. Soon to be free agent.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> All of us turning this schlock off and finding something else to watch..Let's face it, Wrestling fans, we're masochists, not diehards, to watch this travesty every week.


We can relieve the psin with AEW on Tuesday soon :lenny


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

That feeling when Scarlett's photos and gifs are better than the show I'm watching right now. :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Right I'm done with this shitty episode.

Think I'll watch MJF's interview with Chris Van Vliet again before bed.

Everyone on here should do the same (Y)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This match has gone on far too long.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Moar wrestling!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Right I'm done with this shitty episode.
> 
> Think I'll watch MJF's interview with Chris Van Vliet again before bed.
> 
> Everyone on here should do the same (Y)


Give his Austin podcast a watch instead.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

keep posting the Scarlett bitches!

Just imagine her on TNT come the fall. WWE stays fucked. :banderas


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux. The best wrestler on the planet. Soon to be free agent.


Free agent? Really? I would love to see her in a certain promotion not named WWE. She's hot AF.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux. The best wrestler on the planet. Soon to be free agent.


If Impact doesn't grant her release then she won't be a free agent anytime soon
https://411mania.com/wrestling/scarlett-bordeaux-impact-wrestling/


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Free agent? Really? I would love to see her in a certain promotion not named WWE. She's hot AF.



she wants out of Impact. Her boyfriend and her will no doubt be AEW bound.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> There's a match going on? All I'm seeing is DAT ASS.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Alright_Mate said:


> Right I'm done with this shitty episode.
> 
> Think I'll watch MJF's interview with Chris Van Vliet again before bed.
> 
> Everyone on here should do the same (Y)


A E DUB! :quite


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> That lasted 7 days..goodness
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No dark theme to raw? Tuned in to see from the hockey game.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WHERE THE FUCK IS GRITTY RAW


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wish I can find gifs of that stripper match she had with dick flipper.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Erik. said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS GRITTY RAW


Get a time machine. There is not Grit to be found here


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

TromaDogg said:


>





nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>



:thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 wens3 wens3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133187954422276096


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Get a time machine. There is not Grit to be found here


So GRITTY 3RD HOUR RAW lasted a week? :lol :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Not gonna lie I hope Scarlett quits wrestling and signs with pornhub


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> keep posting the Scarlett bitches!
> 
> Just imagine her on TNT come the fall. WWE stays fucked. :banderas


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'll laugh if Lesnar gets inserted in to this match before it is over and wins. A repeat from that MITB match. I wouldn't put it past WWE to do that. Unless I missed something and they showed Lesnar already leaving the building.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> This match has gone on far too long.


Its like they forgot its an elimination match lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133187954422276096


Vince: You are charged with getting over without permission.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

FOUND THE BEST GIF IN THE WORLD:

https://giant.gfycat.com/ChubbyRepentantIndochinahogdeer.webm


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

this match is still going, we need firefly funhouse and the electric chair experience yet.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dave Santos said:


> No dark theme to raw? Tuned in to see from the hockey game.




I don’t see any difference so I guess they forgot already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Not gonna lie I hope Scarlett quits wrestling and signs with pornhub


those cakes~


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Erik. said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS GRITTY RAW


We had Ziggler sprinkle ketchup on his face and chest.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I feel dirty right now....:taker


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How is Corbin the winner? Wasnt this an elimination match

FFS WWE can't even follow their own rules


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I just noticed some ppl in here are still watching Raw :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THEY FORGOT THEIR OWN ELIMINATION RULE :ha :ha


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Miz was doing a springboard move? :O


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Corbin wins by Lashley and Strowman... not coming back to the ring.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Even though he is just filler glad they’re giving Corbin a title match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They fucking forgot it was elimination.

:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Idk if that was just to add more heat to Corbin, but why make it elimination if its ends like that?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> FOUND THE BEST GIF IN THE WORLD:
> 
> https://giant.gfycat.com/ChubbyRepentantIndochinahogdeer.webm


I'm distracted with that jiggly ass of hers...that's like the best 69 ever :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy Corbin versus my boy Rollins for the belt!

Not your time yet Corbin, but it will come homie!


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> elimation match


It wasn't though


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Damn
> 
> Search Scarlett Bordeaux walking up stairs to see it


This the one?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Not gonna lie I hope Scarlett quits wrestling and signs with pornhub


but she can work a 5 star, maybe even one larger.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Total Package said:


> Corbin wins by Lashley and Strowman... not coming back to the ring.


But there is no count outs in fatal fourways


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

But yeah wait this was an elimination match why on earth did Corbin win? They weren’t breaking pin falls either wtf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao that was an elimination match right?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock is still hanging around? :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

How bad has RAW been?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Brock still in da house!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Scarlett Bordeaux in ROH


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sephiroth766 said:


> It wasn't though


Yes it was but WWE is just stupid and forget

they said it at least 10 times during the match


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

They sure are determined to pass Corbin off a a main eventer....good lord

OH! OH! FIREFLY FUNHOUSE!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lesenfanteribles said:


> I'm distracted with that jiggly ass of hers...that's like the best 69 ever :lmao :lmao :lmao


watch the entire match. best thing Joey Ryan has ever done.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> How bad has RAW been?


its been the worst raw in years

The first match was a jobber match with Shane 52 mins into th show


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So it wasn't an elimination match.....wtf?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> They sure are determined to pass Corbin off a a main eventer....good lord
> 
> OH! OH! FIREFLY FUNHOUSE!!!


He is


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

That was an elimination match? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WCW 2000 would never :lol :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TromaDogg said:


>


HOLY FUCK


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CORRRRRBINNNN


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Not gonna lie I hope Scarlett quits wrestling and signs with pornhub


:hmm


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

lesenfanteribles said:


> That was an elimination match? :lmao :lmao


So u want this match to continue?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> watch the entire match. best thing Joey Ryan has ever done.


Thanks for the link!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So what is Brock gonna do at Saudi now?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> its been the worst raw in years
> 
> The first match was a jobber match with Shane 52 mins into th show


So glad I'm not watching. Just wanted to check on here to see if WWE was putting in any kind of effort after DON. I guess not.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Isuzu said:


> So u want this match to continue?


Nope. I just think they forgot their own rules for the match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Give Brock three segments in the ring that’ll keep people watching pal





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Brock cash in tonight?!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So glad I'm not watching. Just wanted to check on here to see if WWE was putting in any kind of effort after DON. I guess not.


Dude they're not even trying.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So glad I'm not watching. Just wanted to check on here to see if WWE was putting in any kind of effort after DON. I guess not.


Oh yeah and they re did the opening segment twice lol
once at the top of the show then again at the top of the 2nd hour lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Here’s your food fight spot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Isuzu said:


> He is


I hope you're right. I still don't feel it, but if he can carry it I hope the best!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> its been the worst raw in years
> 
> The first match was a jobber match with Shane 52 mins into th show


Well, that's really damn bad. Anyway, haven't watched until that four way match, but what the hell was that???? They explicitly said it was a four-way elimination at least 10 times during the match and the wrestlers didn't break up pins accordingly!

I guess the elimination was referring to the rulebook. That might be the worst "fuck the rules" WWE moment since Khali quasi eliminated himself walking over the top rope.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

To shake things up, some Torrie


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> watch the entire match. best thing Joey Ryan has ever done.


Saved for...later


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TRUTH? He ain’t here!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


PERFECT 10


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roode is in this 24/7 thing..... 

His main event push won't be happening in the WWE after all....

OOOOOOoo FFFH time!!!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


God DAYUM ??


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Isuzu said:


> Lashley physique>>>>> anyone on the Pakistani t-shirt company


Now if only he didn't sound like a Looney Toon.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh yeah and they re did the opening segment twice lol
> once at the top of the show then again at the top of the 2nd hour lol


What segment was that?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> He's slow boring and aloof


He's strong, athletic and has shown he has the ability to get over on his own in the past.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


,
I'll eat the backdoor after a fresh dump, no soap and water,


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> What segment was that?


The Brock Lesnar one talking about who he is cashing in on.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

They are wasting Roode for this one. Not everyone is chasing that 24/7 title..:lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Well safe to say that Bray segment this week took a massive step back....I thought we were finally going somewhere.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I hope Bradatar is in here to back me up on this..I hope Corbin is the next UV champ after Seth, change his attire and he's a star.

Also, Brock has been the best part of the show tonight, we need more of this Brock.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay I think the segments are cool and all by Bray Wyatt but it's becoming very redundant needs to change a lot different


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nothing says scary like a paper plate :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Saved for...later


I thought you'd already seen it. It's the best thing ever.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Those kids are creeped out for real..:lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Imagine they don’t have anymore matches tonight and going to that show?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Sami Zayn will shit on AEW!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They can as anyone question ?

LOL yeah sure they can Cole


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh my God that was amazing


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The3 said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux https://impactwrestling.com/talent-roster/scarlett-bordeaux/


Thanks... brb....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Man this episode is absolutely awful


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Well safe to say that Bray segment this week took a massive step back....I thought we were finally going somewhere.


Once he came out in his new attire I thought we're going forward and nope looks like back to the beginning


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


I think I need to start watching TNA. Had no idea she was that PHAT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isuzu said:


> Sami Zayn will shit on AEW!!


Well Vince does speak though him, so if they are going that route, this will be the time to do it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

instead of moving forward they just want to keep dragging this


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I think I need to start watching TNA. Had no idea she was that PHAT.


Thing is she's gone soon. AEW bound prolly more reason to watch AEW


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

So my girlfriend comes in the room and asks why this guy is asking like a child molester... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Well safe to say that Bray segment this week took a massive step back....I thought we were finally going somewhere.


I thought it was great, easily the best part of the show.

How did it take a step back?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Scarlettes ass is amazing!!!! The best lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"I can't stand it. I don't wanna be stuck in this limbo anymore."

Same energy.









But yeah, if that isn't one of the biggest clues of Bray being subliminal with these promos, I don't know what is.



Shadowcran said:


> If I were ANY other org. I'd be watching carefully for when both of their contracts go out. They're both wasted here.


I have hope that they'll get pushed toward the U.S. Title because of how much they butchered Joe. But I wouldn't be surprised at all if they get squandered. :armfold


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> I hope Bradatar is in here to back me up on this..I hope Corbin is the next UV champ after Seth, change his attire and he's a star.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Brock has been the best part of the show tonight, we need more of this Brock.



I’m very happy he got the title shot but I expected it and don’t expect him to win yet. I said around Mania they’ll give him the strap by 2020 though. I actually think Corbin is booked well and his push isn’t obvious to people who haven’t watched this shit forever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> PavelGaborik said:
> 
> 
> > Well safe to say that Bray segment this week took a massive step back....I thought we were finally going somewhere.
> ...


How did it go forward? What was new about this that a fan would have learned


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Total Package said:


> Man this episode is absolutely awful


It's so bad the pro-wwe trolls got ghost in the first hour lol.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Would rather Cedric being on 205 Live, at least there he'd be a top dog having good matches. On Raw he's part of the jobber squad


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> "I can't stand it. I don't wanna be stuck in this limbo anymore."
> 
> Same energy.
> 
> ...


yeah exactly.
He was basically saying, here is the PG WWE wants to do to me but inside I am really this fiend.

its just like the Moxley jail promo about breaking out of the WWE


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I guess the best part about Raw tonight is seeing its discussion thread being flooded with FEMALE ASS :trips8


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I came to see IF they were trying at all after DoN and of course not. Its like they're shitting on us more.

But I am happy I came into this thread....GOD DAMN




nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Also, Scarlett has been the best part of the show tonight, we need more of this Scarlett.


Corrected that for you.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this raw was written by a troll


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wowwwww dead crowd!!!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> Thing is she's gone soon. AEW bound prolly more reason to watch AEW


DEFINITELY more reason to watch AEW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheAppler said:


> this raw was written by a troll


You rang?

:vince5


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

All Plants!!! Hahahaha


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

When is Bray's contract up?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is so stupid I don’t wanna hear geek fans ask this geek fake questions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

If Corbin wins the Universal Title, I think I'm fine with it now. Because WWE is fucking things up anyway and putting it with anyone these days. It's hard to care when this is the way it is. I do thank this forum for RAW IS SCARLETT. <3 <3 <3


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao this is brutal


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WWFuckery Continues


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Sami is copying MJF? Lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that Bayleys Izzy?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys, stop talking about Impact and AEW and posting attractive women, this is the RAW thread, so we need to talk about Samoans, cornhole and cab drivers.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Soul_Body said:


> It's so bad the pro-wwe trolls got ghost in the first hour lol.


Fuck RAW!

This is the *All Scarlett Show* now. *ASS*.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What a good awful segment this is!


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I think these are plants. :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd is dead. Sorry Sami u suck.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kayla... let her speak! 

Don't snatch the mic away from her!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> I thought it was great, easily the best part of the show.
> 
> How did it take a step back?


He literally regressed nearly entirely to his previous original segments. Last week had my attention, now I'm bored all over again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is one of the worst segments I’ve ever seen I’m cringing my wife just changed the channel she was wincing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

PLANTS CONFIRMED!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

All Plants lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I laughed at the girl going "duhhhh" at Sami :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> He literally regressed nearly entirely to his previous original segments. Last week had my attention, now I'm bored all over again.


How did he regress? You didnt answer the question


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is bad. Cringe as fuck :heston


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope a plant goes into business for himself and asks him what he thought about DON.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

As if anyone would be scared of Sami Zayn, lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sami got buried by a little girl :lmao


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Yup, they are plants alright. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


Wowwwwwwww hottttt.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This would actually have potential if the wrestler could go on the mic


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Corey having to interrupt Sami before he went non PG there :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was that a sentence?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What Thomas?!

C'mon bruh!!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> How did he regress? You didnt answer the question


You should probably read my initial sentence, and then Google the word regress.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MediocreThatGrub.webm


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I've been more entertained by RAW is Scarlett than I have been with WWE all year.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah, fuck this insipid cancer.

Good night, WF.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ask about AEW, tanking ratings and sinking morale back stage. Those are actual controversial questions.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh snap AEW!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AEW chants again?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AEW name drop. :lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What kind of questions are these lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AEW name drop there ya go 


And now the crowd is chanting it holy shit



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh man was that a shoot


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I like this because Sami is making it work, and those fans were lame as shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha Young was smiling. Then Mosley's friend comes out


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A E W


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sami said AEW!!!!!

Mindblown!!!!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

MJF >>>>>>>>>>>>>> This promo


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Lol AEW


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> You should probably read my initial sentence, and then Google the word regress.


Just what I thought you can't answer the question how he regressed.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao they mentioned AEW. WWE shook confirmed. You never put over your competition


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Be elite! Be, be, elite!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy shit


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

:lmao

That AEW name drop :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Sami is a mad man and wants to get fired


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sami-"You coulda asked me about AEW"

OMG!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the timing on Seth coming out, right after AEW is mentioned where Seth's good friend happened to debut on the weekend


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

She yanked that mic from that little girl. lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> AEW name drop there ya go
> 
> 
> And now the crowd is chanting it holy shit
> ...


Yep somebody called it and said that he was going to mention aew because Vince McMahon wants him to LOL
WWE I guess is trying to be Smart in a way because they know this is going to be a chance that they're going to have to put up with for a long time


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins/Zayn is a low-key feud I want to see. 

Doesn't even need to be for a title, but that's a cherry on top.

I've enjoyed all their matches in the E so far.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Talking about your competition was the day WCW really started to go down




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Sami is a mad man and wants to get fired


Can you blame him?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Sami is literally Vince's talking head huh :lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL AEW CHANTS AND THEN THEY CUT THE SEGMENT!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BUT AEW is an indy show. Beneath WWE to say something. lol

:vince7


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Beatles123 said:


> MJF >>>>>>>>>>>>>> This promo


Anything is better than that promo!


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I love Sami Zayn. Guy is gold


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Sami's face when he dropped it though..funny af


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

These are (among) 2 of their best wrestlers on Raw, and they didn't even advertise Sami Zayn vs Seth Rollins main-eventing tonight :sodone


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> LOL the timing on Seth coming out, right after AEW is mentioned where Seth's good friend happened to debut on the weekend <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


Yup.and Renaee Young giggling when he said AEW <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DOTL said:


> She yanked that mic from that little girl. lol


because she wanted to say something back to him that was not part of the script lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Blocked image, nvm ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Even though Vince McMahon told Sami to say that at least that was entertaining LOL and at least legit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

As mediocre of a show this is, I can't believe there's 139 pages. First time I've seen that in forever.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> because she wanted to say something back to him that was not part of the script lol


I know. The AEW name drop was a work too.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

As great as that was....I'm starting to figure out where AEW got it's funding....I've had this suspicion for a while....Crap I hope Im wrong.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

You know he hit it...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Just what I thought you can't answer the question how he regressed.


It was literally a flashback to the initial segments. Last week it took a darker turn that seemed interesting, I expected things to get more interesting, things took a step back this week as far as the darker turn went. 

I cannot simplify things much further for you.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trophies said:


> So Sami is literally Vince's talking head huh :lol


That has been obvious for weeks


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why is this main eventing who cares about this match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Just came back to say.....


SUPA KICK PARTAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Actually dumb as fuck to name drop AEW, basically free advertising for the new company with a major financial backer just coming off of a great PPV :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> It was literally a flashback to the initial segments. Last week it took a darker turn that seemed interesting, I expected things to get more interesting, things took a step back this week as far as the darker turn went.
> 
> I cannot simplify things much further for you.


Do you understand the concept of a duel personality?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now waits for MOXLEY chants lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> As great as that was....I'm starting to figure out where AEW got it's funding....I've had this suspicion for a while....Crap I hope Im wrong.


Naw, bruh.... that's madness...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WWE giving free advertising to AEW on Raw.

They are WCW 2000 

:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Teasing another Brock cash-in.

:mj4


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> As great as that was....I'm starting to figure out where AEW got it's funding....I've had this suspicion for a while....Crap I hope Im wrong.


Vince bought the Khan's, and TNT...it's clear now. 

How do people like you still exist?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is that Bayleys Izzy?


I'm wondering the same


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I’m very happy he got the title shot but I expected it and don’t expect him to win yet. I said around Mania they’ll give him the strap by 2020 though. I actually think Corbin is booked well and his push isn’t obvious to people who haven’t watched this shit forever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh hes definitely not winning it super soon but I hope he does. You're right, he is being pushed the right way and hes improving rapidly!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

safc-scotty said:


> Actually dumb as fuck to name drop AEW, basically free advertising for the new company with a major financial backer just coming off of a great PPV <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />


Yeah theyre hyping up aew before they even are on TV!!! :heston. :heston


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I know y'all horny about AEW name drop, but were those fans plants or not cause they defiantly seem hella nervous. Also they picked the nerdiest looking people who are probably scared to ask REAL questions, I legit think Sami was getting pissed because here was an opportunity for Fans to go off and real ass question but they pussy out and instead asked dumb questions.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

He didnt even bash AEW, he namedropped and then they cut the segment after the chants started


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Vince bought the Khan's, and TNT...it's clear now.
> 
> How do people like you still exist?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I'm wondering the same




Pretty sure it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This crowd kinda sucks anyway tbh. Should've been more of a reaction for AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> WWE giving free advertising to AEW on Raw.
> 
> They are WCW 2000
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


The big company gives a shout out to the underdog company that has yet to be on TV!!! :lol. :lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Shadowcran said:


> As great as that was....I'm starting to figure out where AEW got it's funding....I've had this suspicion for a while....Crap I hope Im wrong.


WWE???


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sami's ring work tonight reminds me of a young heel Christian! 

LMFAO!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133200632112791552


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I’m very happy he got the title shot but I expected it and don’t expect him to win yet. I said around Mania they’ll give him the strap by 2020 though. I actually think Corbin is booked well and his push isn’t obvious to people who haven’t watched this shit forever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


corbin should have won MITB, and then cashed it at summer slam or even royal rumble next year and won by heelish means.

Corbin is a great heel, he always has been a great dick head. He was way better in NXT because he did his own promos. They just need to let him loose and he will be even better.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> This crowd kinda sucks anyway tbh. Should've been more of a reaction for AEW.


They're in Kansas so they're not going to get a lot of reaction but if you go to Chicago or any big city even in Texas they're screwed


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Do you understand the concept of a duel personality?


Do you not understand the concept of progression? I think his multiple personalities were blatantly on display last week. Was there any progression this week? The answer is no. This week's segment was less entertaining, hence regression. 

Thanks for playing birthday boy.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I've seen a Sami Zayn and Seth Rollins main event before with Kevin Owens in the mix like three years ago in a live here in Manila, and it was all good wrestling. I kind of miss those days to be honest. The live event didn't have so many limitations like what it is on TV and it's kinda sad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE wouldn't have had Sami mention "AEW" if they didn't think AEW was competition. All I'm saying. :draper2


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> You know he hit it...


:done


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


>


That lucky bastard lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> As great as that was....I'm starting to figure out where AEW got it's funding....I've had this suspicion for a while....Crap I hope Im wrong.


Pretty sure the Kahns are richer than Vince


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

DammitC said:


> I guess the best part about Raw tonight is seeing its discussion thread being flooded with FEMALE ASS :trips8


*snaps fingers* Dude that's it! That's how we make raw more tolerable. Just load the thread up with ass. That's genius!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The3 said:


> WWE???


 Yeah...even if Omega, Rhodes, and the Bucks threw every penny they had into it, it's still 3/4 of a billion short. Please, let me be wrong.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

virus21 said:


>


Dammit. This pisses me off more than it should. LMAO not really but I think you get my point.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> They're in Kansas so they're not going to get a lot of reaction but if you go to Chicago or any big city even in Texas they're screwed


Hick ass Kansas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bold call - AEW will surpass WWE within 3 years in the States, they're more attune with what people want and I can see them going mainstream. WWE are a disaster and don't know what to do with a moron leading them.

They wont touch them globally.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


>


AEW turns the frogs gay!

Khans are lizard people sent here to destroy hard working Americans like the McMahons!

Damn you AEW devils! You won't take my soul you bastards!



Yeah, I have watched a lot of Jones rants.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

We need a Scarlett Bordeaux smilie on here


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> WWE wouldn't have had Sami mention "AEW" if they didn't think AEW was competition. All I'm saying. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />


It's clear they are. I'm just baffled the day after the ppv they want to get their audience attention of the competition lmao good job WWE free publicity


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Turned off this has been so bad


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

virus21 said:


>


He's Lucky


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Talking about your competition was the day WCW really started to go down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it wasn't, it went to to shit after them giving away results over the air, the stuff like mcmahon fears bichoff, nwo taking shots, mentioning the cliq amongst other things had a helping hand in destroying wcw oh and vinnie mac had some secret weapons ready to to unleash, in austin, dx, the rock, mr mcmahon and pretty much the whole attitude era.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> They're in Kansas so they're not going to get a lot of reaction but if you go to Chicago or any big city even in Texas they're screwed


There are still some smark cities left that would have decimated this show. Philly would be throwing batteries at them.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Yeah...even if Omega, Rhodes, and the Bucks threw every penny they had into it, it's still 3/4 of a billion short. Please, let me be wrong.


Stop, just stop fpalm


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> WWE wouldn't have had Sami mention "AEW" if they didn't think AEW was competition. All I'm saying. :draper2


Because that worked so well for WCW 20 years ago. 

WWE should be worried about their pitiful ratings with or without AEW.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SickSeriousIcterinewarbler.webm


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> That lucky bastard lol


That grab..


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Hahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Wait...did Sami actually name drop AEW?

That's bad....that's bad.

Sad, actually.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WWE are scared. They didn't expect fans to chant AEW and sent seth out before they got loud. :lol


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Guess the electric chair was a try at a grittier raw since they added the dark theme. But the crowds dead for the main event. You can literally hear individual people in the crowd yelling randomly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Yeah...even if Omega, Rhodes, and the Bucks threw every penny they had into it, it's still 3/4 of a billion short. Please, let me be wrong.


You know the Khans are backing AEW right?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

the_hound said:


> no it wasn't, it went to to shit after them giving away results over the air, the stuff like mcmahon fears bichoff, nwo taking shots, mentioning the cliq amongst other things had a helping hand in destroying wcw oh and vinnie mac had some secret weapons ready to to unleash, in austin, dx, the rock, mr mcmahon and pretty much the whole attitude era.




That’s what I was alluding to when they gave away Foley and Rock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just think that Vince never knew this would be the face of WWE's ass whooping.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

The Pakistani tshirt company is 5 months away from airing on tnt... Lots can happen between now and then


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Y.2.J said:


> Wait...did Sami actually name drop AEW?
> 
> That's bad....that's bad.
> 
> Sad, actually.


Yes he did. At the end he says something to the plant about asking him Instead a ? About AEW lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This show should do a rotten number if quality has got anything to do with it, plus a holiday weekend and Stanley Cup game.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> You know the Khans are backing AEW right?


Yeah. Still, the only thing that makes wrestling thrive is competition outside the ring. The only way to actually do this sometimes is create your own competition. 

Did anyone ever hear them name drop TNA when it was new?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Shadowcran said:


> Yeah...even if Omega, Rhodes, and the Bucks threw every penny they had into it, it's still 3/4 of a billion short. Please, let me be wrong.


Vince is playing game, I still don't why 7 second delay button did not censor Sami


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Best gif.:kliq


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> This show should do a rotten number if quality has got anything to do with it, plus a holiday weekend and Stanley Cup game.


Its been a great hockey game too.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Isuzu said:


> The Pakistani tshirt company is 5 months away from airing on tnt... Lots can happen between now and then


You finna get banned in those 5 months at this rate fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok so what’s happening on the show? I had to leave the house and miss the last 20 minutes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/VillainousSlimyGander.webm


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> This show should do a rotten number if quality has got anything to do with it, plus a holiday weekend and Stanley Cup game.


The Stanley Cup game 1 is a lot better than this garbage shit show.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Mox Girl said:


> Ok so what’s happening on the show? I had to leave the house and miss the last 20 minutes.


Some Sami Zayn planted talk segment, briefly namedropped AEW, Seth rollins came out, match happening now. not sure if title or not.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> Ok so what’s happening on the show? I had to leave the house and miss the last 20 minutes.


Sami Zayn name dropping AEW, the fans chanting AEW then Vince cutting to an ad


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This was the best episode of Raw I've ever seen. The first half sucked but 90 minutes of Scarlett made up for it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

this thread tonight got me like


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

All these Scarlett Bordeaux pics and gifs


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> The Stanley Cup game 1 is a lot better than this garbage shit show.


Empty net goal yaaassssssss


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Dropping the name is another desperate tactic to improve third hour ratings


unkout


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


GODDAMN.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

godDAMN IT BLUES


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> WWE wouldn't have had Sami mention "AEW" if they didn't think AEW was competition. All I'm saying. :draper2


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Shadowcran said:


> Yeah...even if Omega, Rhodes, and the Bucks threw every penny they had into it, it's still 3/4 of a billion short. Please, let me be wrong.


And? They don't own AEW. They're role is closer to one that the likes of Dusty Rhodes, Bill Watts, or Eric Bischoff held in WCW. They handle the booking and big picture creative, but the Khan family owns it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Moxley will be to Vince, what Austin was to Bischoff.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


OH MY GOD I won't be able to walk tomorrow


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This was the best episode of Raw I've ever seen. The first half sucked but 90 minutes of Scarlett made up for it


That's the pic I was trying to share before. You're doing God's work ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheAppler said:


> godDAMN IT BLUES


I was worried for a while, Tukka got his legs back


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

If t his epiosde of RAW is all Vince has got as a response to Double Or Nothing, then WWE is really in more fucking trouble than any of us ever thought.

Completely unoriginal segments, same rehashed matches, Brock and Reigns boring the snot of out us, Corbin still getting pushed more than 99% of the roster, and literally nothing of actual interest happening.

This is just piss poor. Same shit, different day.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lacey Evans vs Scarlett Bordeaux for the "Ms. Wrestling" crown.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is the match over yet? Did Seth win?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Tonight's WWE Raw is presented by the Bruins vs STL game and Scarlette sexy ass Knockout. :nice


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Shadowcran said:


> As great as that was....I'm starting to figure out where AEW got it's funding....I've had this suspicion for a while....Crap I hope Im wrong.


Give me fucking strength.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> WWE are scared. They didn't expect fans to chant AEW and sent seth out before they got loud. :lol


aye wwe didn't expect them chanting aew, thats why only after 50 mins of no wrestling what so ever the fans chanted boring then aew...............


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Scarlett? :surprise:

Fuggggg man!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

greasykid1 said:


> If t his epiosde of RAW is all Vince has got as a response to Double Or Nothing, then WWE is really in more fucking trouble than any of us ever thought.
> 
> Completely unoriginal segments, same rehashed matches, Brock and Reigns boring the snot of out us, Corbin still getting pushed more than 99% of the roster, and literally nothing of actual interest happening.
> 
> This is just piss poor. Same shit, different day.


Can you imagine how pissed HHH must be, that he can't do anything about it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought I was gonna make it out tonight without a fap....Fuck.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man Scarlett has to go to AEW. I can't bear not seeing that phat ass on my weekly wrestling program. Britt Baker and Kylie Rae are not gonna cut it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Did y'all just see how much air my boy Rollins just got on that frog splash on ONE KNEE?!?!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I know I said I was gay earlier, i take it back.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Cody smashes a metaphorical HHH throne, steals Moxley, and puts on a fantastic show and this is how RAW reacts? By putting on more garbage and actually name dropping AEW.

Fuck that's bad.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

This is a thread for the ages.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so kayfabe wise, why wouldn't Brock cash in?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Moxley will be to Vince, what Austin was to Bischoff.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

greasykid1 said:


> If t his epiosde of RAW is all Vince has got as a response to Double Or Nothing, then WWE is really in more fucking trouble than any of us ever thought.
> 
> Completely unoriginal segments, same rehashed matches, Brock and Reigns boring the snot of out us, Corbin still getting pushed more than 99% of the roster, and literally nothing of actual interest happening.
> 
> This is just piss poor. Same shit, different day.


Dude STOP. WWE can be hot garabage even more than now and AEW wouldnt be anywhere close still. I like AEW but its stupid people think it's legit competetion


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm dead


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Where ya at Brock?!

Rollins would still beat ur azz on one leg foo!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That did not feel like the main event match for tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The finale:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> Dude STOP. WWE can be hot garabage even more than now and AEW wouldnt be anywhere close still. I like AEW but its stupid people think it's legit competetion


How is AEW not legit competition when they had 200k buys for their first PPV?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What an incredible show. 

Seriously, somehow it was even worse than usual.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why did Brock stick around for the whole show if he was not coming out at the end of the show?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Thread title updated.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Can you imagine how pissed HHH must be, that he can't do anything about it


Especially since Triple H knows that he can put on a better show than AEW and has done so several times with NXT Takeover's. Yet he has to sit back and watch as Vince completely destroys every star that Triple H creates for him. He seriously has to be losing his mind right now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Thread title updated.


Yep

https://giant.gfycat.com/WideeyedLeftDonkey.webm


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The thread title :beckylol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'm dead


Who's the other chick? She looking pretty hot herself.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 5/27 Raw: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Moxley will be to Vince, what Austin was to Bischoff.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Since I’m literally the only one who cares, I’m just gonna assume Seth won lol.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is AEW not legit competition when they had 200k buys for their first PPV?


....and. That isn't enough to overtake a global phenom that is WWE. i know you hate WWE but stop being delusional. WWE will always be on top point blank peroid. Doesn't matter what they do with the prodcut


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

KingCosmos said:


> greasykid1 said:
> 
> 
> > If t his epiosde of RAW is all Vince has got as a response to Double Or Nothing, then WWE is really in more fucking trouble than any of us ever thought.
> ...


Lol, in denial.

AEW will beat WWE in the ratings in quick time. It may never be a bigger money making company, but it'll become the more watched weekly television show.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Thread title updated.


I approve this message.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

P Thriller said:


> Especially since Triple H knows that he can put on a better show than AEW and has done so several times with NXT Takeover's. Yet he has to sit back and watch as Vince completely destroys every star that Triple H creates for him. He seriously has to be losing his mind right now.


if I was Fox I would say, we are cancelling the deal unless HHH has full control of our show and Vince can't have anything to do with it.

Fox can't be happen with what they saw tonight


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> Since I’m literally the only one who cares, I’m just gonna assume Seth won lol.


Seth won.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Thread title updated.


Thank you.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I really hope Tony and Cody are viewing this thread. This is how you put WWE out of business


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for RAW IS SCARLETT. If Smackdown Live is going on the same trend, I hope there will be more hot pics. :lmao

Brock stuck around the whole show....probably for catering or he was just trolling the fans and could care less with what we think.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 5/27 Raw: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*



the_hound said:


>


lmfao that gif. goddamn the net is undefeated.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Lol, in denial.
> 
> AEW will beat WWE in the ratings in quick time. It may never be a bigger money making company, but it'll become the more watched weekly television show.


in denial? Are you slow? I'm not even a WWE mark look at my post history i barely watch the shit but you AEW marks thinking it's going to overtake WWE is fucking hilarious


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The finale:


Raw's killed me with boredom. But I've died and gone to Scarlett heaven ?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

that was one of the worst Raws I've ever seen...and thats saying a lot


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

KingCosmos said:


> Dude STOP. WWE can be hot garabage even more than now and AEW wouldnt be anywhere close still. I like AEW but its stupid people think it's legit competetion


I didn't say it's legit competition - yet. AEW put on 1 good show. But it was a huge success for them, bringing in more buys than 3/4 of WWE's PPVs of the last 12 months.

WWE needed to respond in order to show the people that were impressed by DoN that their WWE programming can still entertain. In my opinion, Vince failed horribly to respond tonight. That's all.

Give AEW at least a year before it can be classed as actual competition.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> ....and. That isn't enough to overtake a global phenom that is WWE. i know you hate WWE but stop being delusional. WWE will always be on top point blank peroid. Doesn't matter what they do with the prodcut


they dont have to overtake to compete. 

And nice strawman that I hate WWE. I have been watching it for over 35 years. 

Are you going to claim WCW didnt compete with WWF because they never overtook them globally?

If AEW gets better ratings than SD and RAW are you going to claim they are not competing ?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Who's the other chick? She looking pretty hot herself.


Is it Mandy Leon?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> in denial? Are you slow? I'm not even a WWE mark look at my post history i barely watch the shit but you AEW marks thinking it's going to overtake WWE is fucking hilarious


Its not too out of the question if they keep putting on shit shows like this


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Brock Lesnar's silly antics (even though I thought they overdid it with him jamming to his briefcase during his 1st entrance; everything else was fine though)

- Dolph Ziggler's promo

- Sami Zayn vs Seth Rollins

Edit:

Posts about Scarlett Bordeaux's ass in this thread deserve a big mention though :trips8


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: 5/27 Raw: "Beast in the Bank" to reveal his cash-in decision*



SPCDRI said:


> This show should do a rotten number if quality has got anything to do with it, plus a holiday weekend and Stanley Cup game.


It might, between the Stanley Cup and the devastatingly bad first hour it's going to be an uphill battle to get decent numbers past the first hour. It's also probably going to depress numbers for next week because even some ride or die WWE fans are going to need a week off after that. 


Shadowcran said:


> Yeah. Still, the only thing that makes wrestling thrive is competition outside the ring. The only way to actually do this sometimes is create your own competition.
> 
> Did anyone ever hear them name drop TNA when it was new?


What's new is that the preliminary reports are saying ~200,000 PPV buys. That's non-big four numbers from the last pre-Network year for WWE, and almost entirely on viral marketing and word of mouth.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Brock Lesnar's silly antics (even though I thought they overdid it with him jamming to his briefcase during his 1st entrance; everything else was fine though)
> 
> ...


there were no "high" lights. Unless I had fired up before watching, which i didn't unfortunately.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Yep
> 
> https://giant.gfycat.com/WideeyedLeftDonkey.webm


Oh dear...Oh dear... :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> in denial? Are you slow? I'm not even a WWE mark look at my post history i barely watch the shit but you AEW marks thinking it's going to overtake WWE is fucking hilarious


You dont think AEW can over take Raw or SD in the ratings?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

idk what will happen with AEW but WWE is in its worst period ever. this is worse than 1995 which at least had stars like bret, shawn, nash, hall and undertaker


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:


FTFY


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Who needs porn when you have this thread.










Night guys.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

LMAO

Sky Sports with their usual "From The Vault" match after RAW wento off air.
They're showing Ambrose V Rollins, and there's a very prominent "CM PUNK" chant in the first 5 minutes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> AEW turns the frogs gay!
> 
> Khans are lizard people sent here to destroy hard working Americans like the McMahons!
> 
> ...


My fav was the "It's Ma'am" rant, personally. Pretty underrated


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Is it Mandy Leon?


Would make sense if it was. Mandy is hot as shit.

What a thread tonight


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There’s people on Facebook thinking Sami went off script and mentioned AEW without permission. Lol of course they knew he was gonna say it :lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> Why did Brock stick around for the whole show if he was not coming out at the end of the show?


My guess is the last time they showed Brock was pre-recorded.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's my contribution to the thread:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

KingCosmos said:


> in denial? Are you slow? I'm not even a WWE mark look at my post history i barely watch the shit but you AEW marks thinking it's going to overtake WWE is fucking hilarious



Then stop acting like a WWE mark and pull your head out of your fucking arse.

No one is saying AEW will become the "bigger" company or make more money, but there is every chance considering the huge network they're going to be on, the huge hype already and the growing tide of discontent against WWE that AEW becomes the more watched show.

This is a new era. WWE has only been untouchable because there hadn't been anyone with the resources to come and challenge them, that isn't the case any more. Fact.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> there were no "high" lights. Unless I had fired up before watching, which i didn't unfortunately.


Dude, I'm actually trying to find some (small) positives about the poor show :lol

I know that Raw tonight was terrible. That's why nothing else was mentioned.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> There’s people on Facebook thinking Sami went off script and mentioned AEW without permission. Lol of course they knew he was gonna say it :lol


Still real to me dammit.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

greasykid1 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Sky Sports with their usual "From The Vault" match after RAW wento off air.
> They're showing Ambrose V Rollins, and there's a very prominent "CM PUNK" chant in the first 5 minutes.


Mauro on commentary as well. Currently watching that and it's been an unbelievable week. How things have changed..:lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

All those scantily clad gifs were embarrassing to scroll past when my Mum was sitting next to me watching Raw with me lol. As possibly one of the only females who was posting I didn’t care for it :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Then stop acting like a WWE mark and pull your head out of your fucking arse.
> 
> No one is saying AEW will become the "bigger" company or make more money, but there is every chance considering the huge network they're going to be on, the huge hype already and the growing tide of discontent against WWE that AEW becomes the more watched show.
> 
> This is a new era. WWE has only been untouchable because there hadn't been anyone with the resources to come and challenge them, that isn't the case any more. Fact.


he is just making a strawman argument.

We are saying we can see AEW getting better ratings than Raw and SD and then he is acting like we are claiming oh AEW is going to be a bigger company than WWE lol

BTW there is no doubt in my mind that AEW will pull at least one week of a rating better than WWE by the end of the year once they go on TV on Oct.

I could even see them doing it within the first few weeks.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> Who's the other chick? She looking pretty hot herself.


Mandy Leon from The Allure


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


How you gonna be hotter than 10s beside you lol


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> All those scantily clad gifs were embarrassing to scroll past when my Mum was sitting next to me watching Raw with me lol. As possibly one of the only females who was posting I didn’t care for it :lol


Yeah, but was it as embarrassing as the content of RAW?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Dude, I'm actually trying to find some (small) positives about the poor show :lol
> 
> I know that Raw tonight was terrible. That's why nothing else was mentioned.


Well the positive to me is the first AEW show looked SOOOOO much better than this shit show, and then they mentioned that much better show by name.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

My bucket list:

To see Scarlett and Lacey in a ring together

That is all. Thanks to everyone except Isuzu for making this thread the GOAT


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> FTFY





> Edit:
> 
> Posts about Scarlett Bordeaux's ass in this thread deserve a big mention though :trips8


It's okay. I already edited that highlight in, and it was mentioned too


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm gonna take a wild guess that this show was trash.

Welp. So much for WWE improving their product. Lmaoooooo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Here's my contribution to the thread:


*Best Photo* :evil


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Then stop acting like a WWE mark and pull your head out of your fucking arse.
> 
> No one is saying AEW will become the "bigger" company or make more money, but there is every chance considering the huge network they're going to be on, the huge hype already and the growing tide of discontent against WWE that AEW becomes the more watched show.
> 
> This is a new era. WWE has only been untouchable because there hadn't been anyone with the resources to come and challenge them, that isn't the case any more. Fact.


Then what the fuck are you talking about a "challenge" for. There is no fucking challenge. If AEW doesn't have the reach of of WWE globally and doesn't make as much money than shut the hell up. WWE isn't in "trouble"


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

did meltzer report that WWE was gonna improve their product or something?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


he dropped her to cop a feel lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> All those scantily clad gifs were embarrassing to scroll past when my Mum was sitting next to me watching Raw with me lol. As possibly one of the only females who was posting I didn’t care for it :lol


wait till AEW starts in 5 months time, there threads will be choc a block full of nia jaxx in a thong and leaked finn balor cock pics


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess that this show was trash.
> 
> Welp. So much for WWE improving their product. Lmaoooooo.


If you had to guess how long it took for the first match to start on raw tonight, what would you guess (if you dont know )


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Scarlett Bordeaux vs Mandy Rose in a Bra n Panties match is the best thing for professional wrestling.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Raw thread was more about Scarlette, who may go to AEW, than RAW. :lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

"The Scarlett Bordeaux Appreciation Thread". LOL

Real life pulled me away during the last 40 minutes of the show and I flew through it in 10 minutes. Would have been even faster than that if there wasn't the Firefly Fun House and electric chair parts.

RAW sucked. Best thing tonight was the Scarlett pics and gifs in this thread. Speaking of which, I still need to go back and catch up on that too.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

The show was absolute trash.

And what's with all the Scarlett comments here? I mean, she's hot af but it seems so random lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This thread would have died 100 pages ago if not for Scarlett. Star.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> The Raw thread was more about Scarlette, who may go to AEW, than RAW. :lol


Well WWE didn't give us anything, so...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> Then what the fuck are you talking about a "challenge" for. There is no fucking challenge. If AEW doesn't have the reach of of WWE globally and doesn't make as much money than shut the hell up. WWE isn't in "trouble"


So AEW does not have the reach of WWE but it starts beating them in the ratings, what exactly do you call that?

That looks really bad for WWE since they have such a bigger reach.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux vs Mandy Rose in a Bra n Panties match is the best thing for professional wrestling.


We have to get back to the roots of professional wrestling


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

#BestForBusiness said:


> The show was absolute trash.
> 
> And what's with all the Scarlett comments here? I mean, she's hot af but it seems so random lol.


lots of lonely fuckers in here.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> All those scantily clad gifs were embarrassing to scroll past when my Mum was sitting next to me watching Raw with me lol. As possibly one of the only females who was posting I didn’t care for it :lol


There has been instances when I had been watching Raw when I was younger and my parents would walk in and say what the heck are you watching.:laugh:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

#BestForBusiness said:


> *The show was absolute trash.*
> 
> And what's with all the Scarlett comments here? I mean, she's hot af but it seems so random lol.


You answered your own question lol it was either appreciate Scarlett or suffer though RAW


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe I should start posting photos of Mox shirtless to entertain myself next time a show bores me lol :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PARADIGM SHIFT.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> If you had to guess how long it took for the first match to start on raw tonight, what would you guess (if you dont know )


I'd say about 15 minutes in? They always seem to open with some long ass promo.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

KingCosmos said:


> Then what the fuck are you talking about a "challenge" for. There is no fucking challenge. If AEW doesn't have the reach of of WWE globally and doesn't make as much money than shut the hell up. WWE isn't in "trouble"


They've just lost one of their biggest names to AEW before AEW has even hit weekly TV.

AEW can and will challenge them for:

- Big name stars
- Backstage minds
- TV ratings/audience share

It's really not hard to understand. AEW existence instantly puts pressure on WWE in these areas. It's already clear to see that they're rattled.

Carry on with your WWE bias though, buddy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mox Girl said:


> Maybe I should start posting photos of Mox shirtless to entertain myself next time a show bores me lol :lol


It would be still better than Raw


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dave Santos said:


> There has been instances when I had been watching Raw when I was younger and my parents would walk in and say what the heck are you watching.:laugh:


Well my Mums into wrestling as much as me but I think she may have thought I was looking at porn going through this thread :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I'd say about 15 minutes in? They always seem to open with some long ass promo.


Nope 52 mins

not even kidding

the first segment lasted 30 mins.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux vs Mandy Rose in a Bra n Panties match is the best thing for professional wrestling.


I'm trying to see what the wrestler formally known as Bayley got going on too.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I'd say about 15 minutes in? They always seem to open with some long ass promo.


If you count the Shane jobber segment it was 53 minutes, if you count an actual match it was 15 minutes...... in the second hour


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> he dropped her to cop a feel lol


Alpha moves, imo :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just hope Scarlett gets to keep her Impact entrance theme if she goes to AEW.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> Well my Mums into wrestling as much as me but I think she may have thought I was looking at porn going through this thread :lol


Fuck it.

Shirtless Moxley pics next week too.

AE-DUB
AE-DUB
AE-DUB


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> Maybe I should start posting photos of Mox shirtless to entertain myself next time a show bores me lol :lol


We don't judge. Go ahead whenever you feel the need. FREEDOM to express yourself!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tmorris29585 said:


> If you count the Shane jobber segment it was 53 minutes, if you count an actual match it was 15 minutes...... in the second hour


which is 75 lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133204722599510017


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Best part of Raw, sadly when it finished. 
Overall a Very very forgettable and cringe show. Hope they do better tomorrow!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Nope 52 mins
> 
> not even kidding
> 
> the first segment lasted 30 mins.


.....What? Basically Almost an hour before the first match? What the hell were they doing that whole time.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Nope 52 mins
> 
> not even kidding
> 
> the first segment lasted 30 mins.


Also, the match at 52 minutes wasn't really a match. Shane McMahon and Drew McIntyre beat up Roman Reigns' cousin.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WWE is in trouble in the sense of television viewership trouble. Did you not see the first 60+ minutes of this show? It was complete ass, and not a good one like Bordeaux's ass. It was like a Pat Patterson stinkface. I'll be blown away if AEW puts out anything even close to as shitty as tonight in a year's time.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Mox Girl said:


> Maybe I should start posting photos of Mox shirtless to entertain myself next time a show bores me lol :lol


Then that's gonna be a Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose Appreciation Thread. :lol Just do it Mox Girl.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Well the positive to me is the first AEW show looked SOOOOO much better than this shit show, and then they mentioned that much better show by name.


Oh, that goes without saying. 

Double or Nothing was actually a pretty good show. Tonight's Raw episode fucking sucked.

That 1st hour tonight has got to be the WORST 1st hour I've ever seen from Raw in a while. There was awful timing with the commercial breaks. We also went 50 minutes without having a match, and the 1st wrestling match we got tonight was Shane McMahon vs a local jobber :lol

Not to mention that Shane actually got gassed for being involved in a "wrestling" match that lasted less than 5 minutes where he spent the majority of it dominating :bosque

Yea, tonight's show doesn't even come close to holding a candle on how good the first AEW ppv was.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> I just hope Scarlett gets to keep her Impact entrance theme if she goes to AEW.


That theme is perfect and so is her entrance!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol this episode hit 161+ pages. Some stooge that ninjas this forum for them probably think we loved the show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> .....What? Basically Almost an hour before the first match? What the hell were they doing that whole time.


And it was just Shane vs some jobber and it was not even a match. Like another poster said the first real match was 75 mins into the show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DammitC said:


> kingnoth1n said:
> 
> 
> > Well the positive to me is the first AEW show looked SOOOOO much better than this shit show, and then they mentioned that much better show by name.
> ...


I don't even watch TNA Impact anymore but I bet you the last episode of that was more than entertaining than today


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

When AEW signs Scarlett I hope Tony doesn't forget to give us a shout out


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Mox Girl said:


> Maybe I should start posting photos of Mox shirtless to entertain myself next time a show bores me lol :lol


Oh god yes do it. Jon's been looking daddy as fuck since he came back earlier this year so I'd love to see him in all his shirtless glory.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Damn Scarlett is fine, besides that she's not bad in the ring and has charisma just isn't a hot bod, she toured in Stardom as well. She suit AEW and it's more adult show then WWE PG. Would fit her character better.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> They've just lost one of their biggest names to AEW before AEW has even hit weekly TV.
> 
> AEW can and will challenge them for:
> 
> ...


No they won't lol. The moment they go weekly the ratings will be the same low ratings if not worse than WWE because the wrestling fad is still over at the end of the day. 

Stop letting the honeymoon faze get you worked up.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I'd say about 15 minutes in? They always seem to open with some long ass promo.


Ooh, you only missed it by 55 MINUTES. 

First match was Becky/Nikki vs. Iiconics after like 70 minutes. Ziggler/New Day got like, 3 segments for half a fucking hour (Honest!!!) and none of them are even RAW talents.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> And it was just Shane vs some jobber and it was not even a match. Like another poster said the first real match was 75 mins into the show.


I hate to talk about AEW but....yeah. AEW's not gonna have any trouble at all as far as getting fans and being an alternative. Matter of fact they'll probably get better ratings.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> They've just lost one of their biggest names to AEW before AEW has even hit weekly TV.
> 
> AEW can and will challenge them for:
> 
> ...


And i ask you again, if it's not taking away from WWE's money and AEW isn't taking away WWE'S reach around the world then how is WWE in trouble? and "WWE bias" l o fucking l. Clearly have no idea who you are talking to. I don't give a damn about WWE and wish NJPW and AEW became top companies in the world but im not delusional enough to think "OMFG WWE IS IN TROUBLE CODY DA GOAT"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Legendary thread was legendary. Most fun I've had on here in a while. 

Until next time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> Maybe I should start posting photos of Mox shirtless to entertain myself next time a show bores me lol :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Oh god yes do it. Jon's been looking daddy as fuck since he came back earlier this year so I'd love to see him in all his shirtless glory.


Lol someone that understands my love for Mox being shirtless! Ever since he shaved his hair and began dressing differently his hotness level went right through the fucking roof!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

looper007 said:


> Damn Scarlett is fine, besides that she's not bad in the ring and has charisma just isn't a hot bod, she toured in Stardom as well. She suit AEW and it's more adult show then WWE PG. Would fit her character better.


She's like prime Sable, but with a nice ass and great worker. AE Vince would sign her yesterday. PG Vince is not allowed to look or touch.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

So who convinced Vince to mention AEW on his show? Vince's natural instincts would have been to find the culprits of the chant and toss them out of the building and pipe over the crowd. Shane? HHH? Whilst RAW is in the dumps it still has millions of eyeballs on it each week, mentioning AEW would have educated their "universe" of a rival plenty still wouldn't have heard of - interesting move, very unlike Vince.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> No they won't lol. The moment they go weekly the ratings will be the same low ratings if not worse than WWE because the wrestling fad is still over at the end of the day.
> 
> Stop letting the honeymoon faze get you worked up.


So 200k buys for a $50 ppv with no TV, no real build, and no storylines isn't a big deal? How do people with your logic, and reasoning skills survive in reality? Like does wwe pay you, or are you just that in love with mediocrity?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://i.imgur.com/EL1iJKz.mp4


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> No they won't lol. The moment they go weekly the ratings will be the same low ratings if not worse than WWE because the wrestling fad is still over at the end of the day.
> 
> Stop letting the honeymoon faze get you worked up.


I didn't say they'd instantly overtake them, did I? But I am supremely confident that they will within the first 18 months if the current WWE downward trend continues and AEW puts on a consistently good show.

I am baffled as to why people are stuck in this "WWE are untouchable in every department" mindset. As I said, this is a new era and something we haven't seen since 2001 - WWE are in a rut, are vulnerable and have genuine competition again, whether WWE marks want to accept it or not, and AEW has gotten hot extremely quickly.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

I watched the youtube clip of the opening segment. Kofi didn't sell the brutal beatdown that Ziggler gave him from last week. Was a pretty rough beatdown.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Vince thought he could troll us with a shitty Raw little does he know the joke is on him


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

-XERO- said:


>


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> I didn't say they'd instantly overtake them, did I? But I am supremely confident that they will within the first 18 months if the current WWE downward trend continues and AEW puts on a consistently good show.
> 
> I am baffled as to why people are stuck in this "WWE are untouchable in every department" mindset. As I said, this is a new era and something we haven't seen since 2001 - WWE has genuine competition again, whether WWE marks want to accept it or not, and AEW has gotten hot extremely quickly.


Oh I think AEW will get better ratings than WWE within the first three months (meaning by the end of the year after they start in Oct).

They will for sure have better ratings for at least a one week vs WWE. I would say it will be way more.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Vince thought he could troll us with a shitty Raw little does he know the joke is on him


I would love for a different Vince to book a mandy v scarlett paddle on a pole match.....just sayin


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

the_hound said:


> no it wasn't, it went to to shit after them giving away results over the air, the stuff like mcmahon fears bichoff, nwo taking shots, mentioning the cliq amongst other things had a helping hand in destroying wcw oh and vinnie mac had some secret weapons ready to to unleash, in austin, dx, the rock, mr mcmahon and pretty much the whole attitude era.


DX's drawing ability is vastly overstated.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> She's like prime Sable, but with a nice ass and great worker. AE Vince would sign her yesterday. PG Vince is not allowed to look or touch.


She probably be a superstar back in the late 90's to mid 00's, no doubt. Going to WWE would make her rich, but she just wouldn't be able to shine as her gimmick is the hot sexy woman who's a throw back to the Sable, Torrie Wilson, Sunny era. I think she be a great addition to AEW as character, valet for someone like MJF would be awesome and as a worker, she's not bad in the ring at all.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say they'd instantly overtake them, did I? But I am supremely confident that they will within the first 18 months if the current WWE downward trend continues and AEW puts on a consistently good show.
> ...


I don't understand why there are people so set against it. It's pure ignorance.

This is a start up company backed by a billionaire, that's scored a prime time, live slot on a huge network, has wrapped up and continues to wrap up great talent, sold out a good size arena in 4 minutes and did 200k PPV buys for their first fucking show.

WWE marks are panicking just as much as Vince is.


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

So the good:

The actual wrestling was good
Sami being Sami
Angry Seth all night
Dancing Brock


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Imagine missing RAW then coming on WF tomorrow to see the page count on this thread and them thinking this was a great show.. Little do they know :HA


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

looper007 said:


> She probably be a superstar back in the late 90's to mid 00's, no doubt. Going to WWE would make her rich, but she just wouldn't be able to shine as her gimmick is the hot sexy woman who's a throw back to the Sable, Torrie Wilson, Sunny era. I think she be a great addition to AEW as character, valet for someone like MJF would be awesome and as a worker, she's not bad in the ring at all.


I think if she goes to AEW, it will be with her boyfriend, who has a great look and someone they don't have yet, a jacked meathead.

Have her as his ass kicking manager, and you got a star couple.

Her and Brandi could go at it.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Cheetara86 said:


> So the good:
> 
> The few minutes of actual wrestling between commercials was good
> Sami being Sami
> ...


Fixed it for you


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

tmorris29585 said:


> So 200k buys for a $50 ppv with no TV, no real build, and no storylines isn't a big deal? How do people with your logic, and reasoning skills survive in reality? Like does wwe pay you, or are you just that in love with mediocrity?


We're just going to pretend these dudes didn't have commercials advertising there PPV during a nationally televised playoff basketball game? They didn't have the highest sports platform in ESPN writing articles on the event, the same as WWE? They didn't have the whole damn internet talking about this for months on end? And your angle was they didn't have storylines? Word? 

200K is light FYI when you've been advertising it for as long as they have


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> We're just going to pretend these dudes didn't have commercials advertising there PPV during a nationally televised playoff basketball game? They didn't have the highest sports platform in ESPN writing articles on the event, the same as WWE? They didn't have the whole damn internet talking about this for months on end? And your angle was they didn't have storylines? Word?
> 
> 200K is light FYI when you've been advertising it for as long as they have


Fucking hell. What a mess of a post. So basically you admit they're already operating at an extremely high level in these area, yet there's no way they can challenge for ratings? Right...

If you think 200k is "light" for a fucking start up companies FIRST SHOW then you are a biased moron, it really is that simple.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And to think in 2016 Scarlettes hot ass was In WWE :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

AEW please!











vs Cody and Brandi. :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

If AEW signed Scarlett Bordeaux and made her do this with Brandi Rhodes 










Now with that thought in mind, that's me definitely done for tonight


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

KingCosmos said:


> Then what the fuck are you talking about a "challenge" for. There is no fucking challenge. If AEW doesn't have the reach of of WWE globally and doesn't make as much money than shut the hell up. WWE isn't in "trouble"


They're not cruising along as smoothly as you think either. Sky Sports are just about to finally drop them here in the UK at least, ending a 30 year relationship. Been a lot of news about it recently and them moving to BTSport...Sky apparently aren't happy with the WWE Network being cheaper than they were charging for PPVs on Sky Box Office so they're not prepared to sink huge amounts of cash into WWE deals anymore. Meanwhile, AEW has sorted a TV deal with ITV which has a much larger reach than BTSport does (ITV's a free channel as opposed to BTSport being subscription) so that's a lot more potential viewers and may draw a lot of lapsed wrestling fans back in.

Obviously I'm only speaking about the situation in my little part of the world but it shows WWE's stranglehold might be starting to slip, hopefully.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> I didn't say they'd instantly overtake them, did I? But I am supremely confident that they will within the first 18 months if the current WWE downward trend continues and AEW puts on a consistently good show.
> 
> I am baffled as to why people are stuck in this "WWE are untouchable in every department" mindset. As I said, this is a new era and something we haven't seen since 2001 - WWE are in a rut, are vulnerable and have genuine competition again, whether WWE marks want to accept it or not, and AEW has gotten hot extremely quickly.


WWE isn't untouchable I don't get why you guys don't realize the whole issue is the fad of the wrestling company peaked. AEW is going to get shit ratings by normal peoples standards as well the difference is they are the new kids on the block and people will cape for their ratings as opposed to the WWE who everyone is already over.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

looper007 said:


> She probably be a superstar back in the late 90's to mid 00's, no doubt. Going to WWE would make her rich, but she just wouldn't be able to shine as her gimmick is the hot sexy woman who's a throw back to the Sable, Torrie Wilson, Sunny era. I think she be a great addition to AEW as character, valet for someone like MJF would be awesome and as a worker, she's not bad in the ring at all.


She'd be completely worthless on the roster, worse than what they do with monster and hardcore wrestlers like Bray and Ambrose/Moxley. She'd be doing nothing on PG RAW, it'd be a total waste of her to not stay on the indies.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> We're just going to pretend these dudes didn't have commercials advertising there PPV during a nationally televised playoff basketball game? They didn't have the highest sports platform in ESPN writing articles on the event, the same as WWE? They didn't have the whole damn internet talking about this for months on end? And your angle was they didn't have storylines? Word?
> 
> 200K is light FYI when you've been advertising it for as long as they have


Well then pre network wwe was really lite then with sub 100k buys with multi hour nationally broadcast TV weekly to build storylines. Name me the storylines for the joshi match? How about the women's 4 way? Oh how about the the matches without yb cody omega and Jericho? You know non main event match storylines? Hell name me anyone of the 3 guys who faught scu? Oh that's right they had so much build I forgot. Get out the wwe bubble I promise its happier to enjoy wrestling not written for the sole amusement of a senile senior citizen.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> And to think in 2016 Scarlettes hot ass was In WWE :lol



A Rosebud and a jobber to Nia lol

They had the hottest chick in the industry and fucked up. Plus she can wrestle with the best.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SPCDRI said:


> She'd be completely worthless on the roster, worse than what they do with monster and hardcore wrestlers like Bray and Ambrose/Moxley. She'd be doing nothing on PG RAW, it'd be a total waste of her to not stay on the indies.


If she's smart she stay away from WWE until PG goes away. Her whole gimmick is the hot sexy woman who teases and walks around in revealing clothes, you can't get away with that in WWE these days. Take away that from her and she be just another woman wrestler. I'm sure she would get herself over as she can cut a good promo and she's a good worker. But I can't see WWE doing anything good with her.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> A Rosebud and a jobber to Nia lol
> 
> They had the hottest chick in the industry and fucked up. Plus she can wrestle with the best.


That literally describes half the roster lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Fucking hell. What a mess of a post. So basically you admit they're already operating at an extremely high level in these area, yet there's no way they can challenge for ratings? Right...
> 
> If you think 200k is "light" for a fucking start up companies FIRST SHOW then you are a biased moron, it really is that simple.


They got damn near half a year for 1 show and brought in 200K, why am I supposed to be gassing something that you had months in preparation when you expected a high if not higher number in your grand opening? It's a fucking grand opening. 

Yes, light.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'd imagine Vince is literally punching Sami out right about now.

No way he green lighted any mention of AEW.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I think it's too early for AEW vs. WWE talk right now even with the recent PPV. I do want AEW to succeed and become the alternative rather than a head-on competitor since AEW has just begun, there's going to be growing pains for sure. The weekly shows will be the measuring stick as to how they can be consistent. I still have my doubts tbh, but if they continue to listen to their fans and by giving them what they want to see then surely there's plenty of people who will follow. I honestly think that they don't even need to take shots at WWE if they can be the better show.

I don't know what's going on with RAW but considering how terrible the show was even though it had some nice moments and matches, kind of reflects Vince's mindset since the buck stops with him. Maybe it took them long to have one match because they could still be rewriting things at the very last minute. I can't imagine how stressful the backstage area is earlier.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

tmorris29585 said:


> Well then pre network wwe was really lite then with sub 100k buys with multi hour nationally broadcast TV weekly to build storylines. Name me the storylines for the joshi match? How about the women's 4 way? Oh how about the the matches without yb cody omega and Jericho? You know non main event match storylines? Hell name me anyone of the 3 guys who faught scu? Oh that's right they had so much build I forgot. Get out the wwe bubble I promise its happier to enjoy wrestling not written for the sole amusement of a senile senior citizen.


Stop with the WWE bubble shit, nobody is pretending the WWE is anything aside from ass right now the difference is you guys are overly hyping a grand opening when 98.7% of grand openings are a hit based on pure curiousity alone. Why is this so hard to grasp. The fucking XFL folded after a whole year, there are documentaries about how bad the thing was. Go look at there opening week numbers. Not a single mothafucka knew he hate me


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking hell. What a mess of a post. So basically you admit they're already operating at an extremely high level in these area, yet there's no way they can challenge for ratings? Right...
> ...


No one expected a number anywhere near that big for their first show. No one. They didn't even have a fucking TV show to build hype on or an established brand to lean on, they relied on word of mouth, social media and YouTube videos. They're a fucking start up and you're telling me 200k PPV buys for a company only brought into existence 5 months ago isn't impressive?

You're on another planet.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> A Rosebud and a jobber to Nia lol
> 
> They had the hottest chick in the industry and fucked up. Plus she can wrestle with the best.


They get star talent and waste it

Shane O Mac gets airtime but this woman gets 10 seconds of screen time











She could be a Hollywood star and they don't know how to use her


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They get star talent and waste it
> 
> Shane O Mac gets airtime but this woman gets 10 seconds of screen time
> 
> ...


This company couldn't push a tumbleweed across the desert, let along properly push a wrestler


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They get star talent and waste it
> 
> Shane O Mac gets airtime but this woman gets 10 seconds of screen time
> 
> ...


But they really furthered the Becky Lynch feud by having Lacey come out and then immediately leave. So many layers!!!


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> They got damn near half a year for 1 show and brought in 200K, why am I supposed to be gassing something that you had months in preparation when you expected a high if not higher number in your grand opening? It's a fucking grand opening.
> 
> Yes, light.


No non-WWE show has gotten that kind of buy rate in nineteen years. TNA in it's best years, both financially, and ratings wise, couldn't pull a quarter of those numbers, and it's almost quadrupedal the number from All-In. It's also been months of build up almost entirely off TV in an environment where the WWE has actively devalued wrestling PPVs via their network. It's also the second biggest PPV this year. Not in wrestling, in all of PPV.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> No one expected a number anywhere near that big for their first show. No one. They didn't even have a fucking TV show to build hype on or an established brand to lean on, they relied on word of mouth, social media and YouTube videos. They're a fucking start up and you're telling me 200k PPV buys for a company only brought into existence 5 months ago isn't impressive?
> 
> You're on another planet.


Commercials during the most watched basketball games all year is just word of mouth? Headlines on the biggest sports platform in the world is word of mouth? Stop fucking acting like these dudes were riding a bike posting signs on a poll they were doing some of the best advertising you could do. People pay huge money for super bowl commercials for a reason. Just because they didn't have a fucking CSNBC show to run a 30 minute promo doesn't mean they weren't putting in work

This is what I mean when I'm saying you guys are gassing


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyhow, I'm done for the night. Nearly 5am here (fuck!). I'll go out with one last contribution


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

To be fair, we need something for @Mox Girl:










Now for me:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

virus21 said:


>





virus21 said:


>


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Crucial said:


>


That whole video to this gif has got to be the coolest fucking real life event that ever happened in the history of this planet.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh one more
https://giant.gfycat.com/TeemingOfficialBactrian.webm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


I had to post this again. My man got a handful.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> To be fair, we need something for @Mox Girl:


Why, thank you  I suffered through Raw as well, so I deserve a little somethin' too :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Baron Corbin barely getting a reaction in his hometown. :lmao

I think that will be the best part to come out of the WWE week, tbh.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Baron Corbin barely getting a reaction in his hometown. :lmao
> 
> I think that will be the best part to come out of the WWE week, tbh.


Wait, tonight was in Baron Corbin's hometown? :lmao

He won that Fatal-4-Way Elimination match too :sodone


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Baron Corbin barely getting a reaction in his hometown. :lmao
> 
> I think that will be the best part to come out of the WWE week, tbh.


I tuned out after Lacey but didn't Seth scream something and get no reaction? I saw someone post that earlier...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I tuned out after Lacey but didn't Seth scream something and get no reaction? I saw someone post that earlier...


"This is my life!" I read somebody here call him a "corny tryhard."


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

Am I the only one that thinks Kofi is so out of place in the Brock/Seth segments? Like I think Brock vs Seth is pretty darn good, especially with Seth’s intensity and “anger” towards Brock, but Kofi just feels like the 3rd wheel in this. Maybe I’m wrong...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cheetara86 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Kofi is so out of place in the Brock/Seth segments? Like I think Brock vs Seth is pretty darn good, especially with Seth’s intensity and “anger” towards Brock, but Kofi just feels like the 3rd wheel in this. Maybe I’m wrong...


Lesnar is the most pushed guy in the company in the past 5 years, Rollins is a really pushed former Shield member and Kofi Kingston is a midcard workhorse who isn't even RAW brand, whose secondary feud is a midcard workhorse who also isn't on the RAW brand. He felt out of place because he was out of place.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Cheetara86 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Kofi is so out of place in the Brock/Seth segments? Like I think Brock vs Seth is pretty darn good, especially with Seth’s intensity and “anger” towards Brock, but Kofi just feels like the 3rd wheel in this. Maybe I’m wrong...


Hell no you're not the only one that thinks that, the guy is way out of his league. The whole situation is a joke and the sooner this cute little experiment ends, the better.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This fucking thread :lmao


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Scarlett Bordeaux really deserves a standing O.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Baron Corbin barely getting a reaction in his hometown. :lmao
> 
> I think that will be the best part to come out of the WWE week, tbh.


Except that isnt true at all and you could hear someone fart during the Rollins Zayn match there bud.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

> WWE Universal Champion Seth Rollins shared a moment with his girlfriend, RAW Women's Champion Becky Lynch, after this week's RAW in Kansas City, MO went off the air inside the Sprint Center.
> 
> RAW ended with Rollins raising the title in the air after his main event win over Sami Zayn. Becky then came out for the dark main event and passed Rollins at the top of the ramp. That is where the happy WWE couple had a staredown, as seen in the fan video below from Reddit user sawftandlazy.
> 
> The dark main event after this week's RAW saw Lynch retain her title over Lacey Evans. Lynch won by making Evans submit to the Disarm Her.


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...-lynch-share-a-moment-after-this-week-654573/


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW was very underwhelming this week. Only things I enjoyed was Brock Lesnar's antics as he finally gets to show some personality after so many years. Looks like the WWE will run with the boombox Lesnar gimmick. I just hope they dont run it to death. The next segment with Brock telling Seth that he has one year to make his decision was well done too as it showed that Brock gives no eff. Cesaro/Richochet had a nice match although its 50/50 booking again. Bray's Firefly segment was not bad too. 

I didnt like everything else. Shane McMahon getting all this TV time trying to look like a threat to Roman Reigns. The continued push of Baron Corbin although this is a filler feud he's going to have with Rollins. That Sami Zayn segment felt awkward and his match with Rollins was okay though. And oh yeah, the IIconics doing what they do best which is job again.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I love when the "AEW" & "This is awful" chants came out, the commentary team couldn't leave 1 second of breathing room & it sounded like a convoluted mess.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AEW comment removed from their YouTube clip.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

What Appreciation Thread is RAW gonna too next week. Hope someone makes a poll lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Sami Zayn sat in an electric chair in America so he didn't have to sit in one in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Sami going off script hoping to get canned so he can go wrestle with his friends is inspirational.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Fucking gold.

:boombrock


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So the positives:

-Becky and Seth are both still quite over, despite WWE doing everything possible to screw them up with bad booking.

-R-Truth and Carmella were entertaining as usual.

-They might finally be doing something with Nikki Cross.

-Bray.


And, that's about it. The IIconics having a match on TV only to lose clean yet again as tag champs, still not feeling Brock as MITB holder, Baron Corbin is still boring, Shane being WAY overexposed, etc.

Yeah this was NOT the type of show to put on after DON if you wanted your fans to have faith in you WWE.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Brock said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Fucking gold.
> 
> :boombrock


:lmao :lmao :lmao He's got some moves too..I can imagine him doing that Enzo dance :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133200762933268480


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Brock the best thing on RAW.... AGAIN

And people wanted him to go away :heston


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Erik. said:


> AEW comment removed from their YouTube clip.


Not surprising. if that wasn't a shoot, it was probably meant to get either boos or a laugh rather than immediately getting AEW chants.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:lmao it's always looks better when it's Lesnar doing this shit.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> So the positives:
> 
> -Becky and Seth are both still quite over, despite WWE doing everything possible to screw them up with bad booking.
> 
> ...


Not fair to compare Becky with Seth. One is getting tons of promo time & main events, the other is wrestling random tag matches with geeks in the midcard. The "women's revolution" was a PR stunt built around Ronda. They didn't plan for Becky to get this over, they had no post Mania plan for the women. The only reason they are getting similar reactions is because Seth is a charisma void hack. He should be way more over than her.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't think Becky would like you talking about her boyfriend like that


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

lesnar saved raw again


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I just watched the highlight and it was more of the same, and it had too much rollings, it felt like he was everywere. I did like cesaro vs ricochet and I swear that upper cuts of cesaro always looks sick.

never thought they would mention aew so early or it was just sami wanted out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I tuned out after Lacey but didn't Seth scream something and get no reaction? I saw someone post that earlier...


I know he got a good pop in someone else's hometown. :shrug


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lesnar vid on YouTube has 2,400,000+ views.

Jeez


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Erik. said:


> Lesnar vid on YouTube has 2,400,000+ views.
> 
> Jeez


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just seen Heyman air guitaring too :heyman6

:lmao


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I’m glad they didn’t just have Lesnar cash in, my only issue is WWE being WWE and milking the great improv of Brock using the briefcase as a ghetto blaster (well I assume it was) and having to use it at every opportunity. Yet anything else grows organically and they kill it die. But I digress, as Brock needs to keep that briefcase a good while and as his insurance policy. 

The other highlight for me from a pretty meh Raw was Sami Zayn, again. I know some will say that he has it easy with the content of that Electric Chair segment and the AEW mention to draw heat/jeers, but remember this is an out and out bona fide underdog babyface that is knocking it out the park as a heel. I remember that Mark Henry thread where some were taking digs at Mark for begging up Sami; Mark is right and he is a better wrestler than Rollins, has more charisma and I predict when he turns face again should be a top star they barely even have to tweak. Sami’s issue like Owens on SD is that they are so good they feel they have to be utilised to push those they are desperate to get over, but their time will come. I think both will benefit from AEW too as WWE will see them as two guys they really need to utilise more. I’m not trying to say Sami needs a title any time soon, but he definitely needs to keep this steady cementing of a role as a main event contender even if just for the matches.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Erik. said:


> Lesnar vid on YouTube has 2,400,000+ views.
> 
> Jeez


People want entertainment segments with larger than life characters , WWE need to wake up more characters, storylines, and good segments is what they need


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

What a shit show of a Raw. THAT'S how you react to AEW, Vince?

That being said, I'm gonna need someone to make a video clip that replaces the music Lesnar was beat-boxing to and insert either "Fight the Power" or "OPP".


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Commercials during the most watched basketball games all year is just word of mouth? Headlines on the biggest sports platform in the world is word of mouth? Stop fucking acting like these dudes were riding a bike posting signs on a poll they were doing some of the best advertising you could do. People pay huge money for super bowl commercials for a reason. Just because they didn't have a fucking CSNBC show to run a 30 minute promo doesn't mean they weren't putting in work
> 
> This is what I mean when I'm saying you guys are gassing


So they're experts in marketing, promotion and advertising (which is effectively what you're admitting) and able to get a good reach very quickly, they've got a billionaire backer and are splashng cash, they got themselves a huge, prime time TV deal with TNT, sold out a good sized arena in 4 minutes, did over 200k buys on their first ever show (better than the majority of WWE PPV's in 2013), but they won't possible challenge WWE in the ratings?

OK.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:heyman6


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> So they're experts in marketing, promotion and advertising (which is effectively what you're admitting) and able to get a good reach very quickly, they've got a billionaire backer and are splashng cash, they got themselves a huge, prime time TV deal with TNT, sold out a good sized arena in 4 minutes, did over 200k buys on their first ever show (better than the majority of WWE PPV's in 2013), but they won't possible challenge WWE in the ratings?
> 
> OK.


I'm not sure what part of opening is the easiest part of a business do you not get. They did a top tier job marketing/advertising, if anyone is downplaying that it's you acting like they were doing it strictly on "word of mouth". Even if they went strictly with a social media roll out (they didn't) social media in 2019 is huge, we're not about to sit here and minimize that. 

They won't get the WWE in ratings because again at the end of the day, it's not a WWE is a juggernaut thing, their ratings are ass. It's a wrestling isn't in thing anymore, but WWE will always have the widerspread following no matter how horrible the product is.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133360192916262912


Brock said:


> :heyman6


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Was fine after the first hour, well the matches anyway. And RAW on Memorial Day never does good ratings so maybe the held back on somethings?


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> They won't get the WWE in ratings because again at the end of the day, it's not a WWE is a juggernaut thing, their ratings are ass. It's a wrestling isn't in thing anymore, but *WWE will always have the widerspread following no matter how horrible the product is.*


That's what WCW thought as well.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WWE GOT 'EM TALKING


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I love Baron Corbin and do want to see him as Universal Champion someday soon, but the Miz got fucking robbed man.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Glad I avoided the marks from the other side of the tracks.

I enjoyed the Electric Chair segment they must keep it as a regular being only really meant for Heels for more fun interaction between superstars and the audience.

I expect Brock to cash in on Seth at Showdown it couldn't be any more obvious where it's going.

No Alexa sucked but understandable she deserves a bit of time off, Hoping AJ is back next week though I'm skeptical on exactly what they have in store for him I the coming weeks.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Great show last night guys.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Another WOAT caliber episode I hear, except for Cesaro/Ricochet, which I'll catch soon.

I even see that they fucked up R-Truth and the 24/7 title. That didn't take long. fpalm


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I could have eaten a pack of WWE trading cards and regurgitated them and the show would have still been better booked.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I wanna see Big Show take that 24/7 title then watch him get 20 on 1'd


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Props to OP for great thread title


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

Sami Zayn is the only reason to watch this show, great promo and match


----------

